# garbage detail



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Plans r to cover the whole body and rake the neck. here r some of the stuff ive already done to it. Started cleaning the neck and found this its a stingray 1978 not bad for a garbage pick up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gettin ready to rake the neck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have a better pic of the bike in your avitar?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

its that ugly green one with the whole frame filled cept for words in the middle...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the pic of my ugly green bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 4 2005, 01:46 PM~4138356
> *Here is the pic of my ugly green bike.
> *


Whats the name on the plaque?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SOMOSUNO CAR CLUB WAUKEGAN IL CHAPTER


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice find i wsih i could find that im my local dump


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

now i'm jealous as a motherfucker here!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 4 2005, 11:57 AM~4136546
> *Plans r to cover the whole body and rake the neck. here r some of the stuff ive already done to it. Started cleaning the neck and found this its a stingray 1978 not bad for a garbage pick up
> *


TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK ON THIS. ITS BEEN DAMN NEAR 4YRS SINCE I STARTED WORKIN ON THIS. NOW I'VE DECIDED TO BUILD IT FOR MY 9 YR OLD NEPHEW. IM GONNA MAKE IT LOOK LIKE HIS DADS OLD BIKE.
HERES A PIC OF MY NEPHEW WIT HIS DADS CRUISER BACK IN 02. 











ILL POST UP PICS TONIGHT OR TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn,


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 12:33 PM~13791858
> *damn,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 5 2009, 02:02 PM~13792160
> *cool topic
> *


not is cool as you.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 12:04 PM~13792181
> *not is cool as you.
> *


I know right :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13792160
> *cool topic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got the cardboard cutout of how im gonna wanna it. this should be a pretty quick build but i got a few projects i also need to finish. more pics tonight or tomorrow mornin. 









some of my projects i need to get done in the next month.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so me and my nephew got to work on the bike tonight. we got the sheetmetal welded on. had him grinding the old ass paint so i could weld on it. by the weekend i should have all the metal work done. 










































what a diffrence 7yrs and 70lbs makes.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THATS A HARD WORKER RIT THERE!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2009, 10:33 PM~13810561
> *so me and my nephew got to work on the bike tonight. we got the sheetmetal welded on. had him grinding the old ass paint so i could weld on it.  by the weekend i should have all the metal work done.
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass carnal. teach my son good lil brother.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2009, 08:22 AM~13813339
> * bad ass carnal. teach my son good lil brother.
> *


i told his ass to tell you that im not his daddy and that u needed to help him :biggrin: he agreed "he was like yeah!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ill teach him some things not all my tricks


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2009, 08:32 AM~13813432
> *i told his ass to tell you that im not his daddy and that u needed to help him  :biggrin:  he agreed "he was like yeah!!!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ill teach him some things not all my tricks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2009, 08:32 AM~13813432
> *i told his ass to tell you that im not his daddy and that u needed to help him  :biggrin:  he agreed "he was like yeah!!!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ill teach him some things not all my tricks
> *


  ill teach him the rest. :angry: i just cant weld asshole! plus i gotta spend 400.00 dollars on parts for him! :angry: but he deserves it if his grades stay up.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2009, 08:54 AM~13813595
> * ill teach him the rest.  :angry: i just cant weld asshole! plus i gotta spend 400.00 dollars on parts for him! :angry: but he deserves it if his grades stay up.
> *


400.00!!!!!! ***** u need like 200 bucks!! quit tryin to spend more than u need to!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2009, 09:10 AM~13813702
> *400.00!!!!!! ***** u need like 200 bucks!! quit tryin to spend more than u need to!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: not me idiot! my son wants it to be exactly the same as it used to be. what junior wants junior gets.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2009, 10:02 AM~13814323
> *:uh: not me idiot! my son wants it to be exactly the  same as it used to be. what junior wants junior gets.
> *


 :uh: true :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2009, 11:02 AM~13814323
> *:uh: not me idiot! my son wants it to be exactly the  same as it used to be. what junior wants junior gets.
> *


Damn kids are spoiled these days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2009, 09:33 PM~13810561
> *so me and my nephew got to work on the bike tonight. we got the sheetmetal welded on. had him grinding the old ass paint so i could weld on it.  by the weekend i should have all the metal work done.
> 
> 
> ...


firme


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2009, 10:28 AM~13814633
> *firme
> *


coming from you and seeing the badass shit you build thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13814683
> *coming from you and seeing the badass shit you build thanks
> *


compliments makes him tear up. his tears are his lube for angry masturbation.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13815062
> *compliments makes him tear up. his tears are his lube for angry masturbation.
> *


 :uh: :barf: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 10:18 AM~13815062
> *compliments makes him tear up. his tears are his lube for angry masturbation.
> *


no ****


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13815062
> *compliments makes him tear up. his tears are his lube for angry masturbation.
> *


:ugh: wtf? i thought i was wierd cuz i use peanut butter and masterbate slowly. thats just wierd.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13814588
> *Damn kids are spoiled these days.
> *


  he is cuz he's a good kid. an A student, soccer player, and he respects everyone.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

no new pics?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i got all the metal work done sooner than i thought. now its time for some long hair fiberglass for the sheetmetal work. 


















































got some pictures of my brothers bike. it has been in storage for about 4 yrs. finally picked up tonight. hes talking bout redoin it all over again.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn yall got hella bikes.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 9 2009, 12:42 AM~13833861
> *Damn yall got hella bikes.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
all cruisers too.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2009, 11:46 PM~13833366
> *so i got all the metal work done sooner than i thought.  now its time for some long hair fiberglass for the sheetmetal work.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Frame lookin' good


----------



## Lil_Man_520 (Mar 10, 2009)

Frame looks good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+May 11 2009, 11:23 PM~13859119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys!!  my nephew cant wait


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so here some more pics of my nephews bike.










since i told him to tell his daddy to help him (louies90). so he got to work wit what he does best layin down some bondo.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2009, 09:41 PM~13891182
> *so here some more pics of my nephews bike.
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully tomorrow i get to get most of the sanding done. you should be able to primer next week.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

well since i started workin on jrs bike my other nephew started askin about when i was gonna build him one. so i went into my stash and found another schwinn i had started building for a customer 5yrs ago and well since he didnt come up wit the cash to finish i kept it and stored it away. so heres some pics of his frame its almost done it just needs some minor bondo work. 


























had him sanding the frame to take off a bunch of over spray from some shit i had painted in the garage.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 14 2009, 10:18 PM~13891717
> *hopefully tomorrow i get to get most of the sanding done. you should be able to primer next week.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2009, 10:20 PM~13891731
> *well since i started workin on jrs bike my other nephew started askin about when i was gonna build him one. so i went into my stash and found another schwinn i had started building for a customer 5yrs ago and well since he didnt come up wit the cash to finish i kept it and stored it away. so heres some pics of his frame its almost done it just needs some minor bondo work.
> 
> 
> ...


hold his off until that foo gets his grades back up. la jefita told me he's fucking up again in school!  not cool carnal. moms would have never let us get away with half of tha sshit our kids do.  


ill lay down some bondo on his tomorrow also though. get him to sand his shit down too.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13891872
> *hold his off until that foo gets his grades back up. la jefita told me he's fucking up again in school!  not cool carnal. moms would have never let us get away with half of tha sshit our kids do.
> ill lay down some bondo on his tomorrow also though. get him to sand his shit down too.
> *


naw fuck that. not holding it im gonna get done for solitos show. have them both get their trophys :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2009, 10:34 PM~13891937
> *naw fuck that. not holding it im gonna get done for solitos show. have them both get their trophys  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: told tank hopefully your car can be out there too! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 14 2009, 10:35 PM~13891964
> *:yes: told tank hopefully your car can be out there too! :cheesy:
> *


dios quiera!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 14 2009, 09:35 PM~13891964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

more pics of this weekend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

another bike i worked on this weekend .


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2009, 02:07 PM~13921847
> *another bike i worked on this weekend .
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: messy ass table you got there lil buddy.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2009, 10:41 PM~13891182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fat bastard


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 19 2009, 10:48 AM~13933081
> *fat bastard
> *


 :angry: stop checking me out! i know you into tortas but i dont like you that way!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

this topic needs more pictures damn it!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 30 2009, 10:45 AM~14045694
> *this topic needs more pictures damn it!
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 02:48 PM~14196735
> *PICS!
> *


tonight sorry!! i figured since sanding bondo isnt all that fun i didnt take to many pics. plus i just had caddy sprayed. they will be in primer by tuesday night. :biggrin:

heres pics of my caddy that has been taking up a lil bit :uh: of my time


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

well here are some pics as promissed. 

first off my brother started talking shit about how me nephews bike looked to simple that it didnt looked like anything i had built. 

















well after feelin all butthurt i decided he was right so i got out the the diegrinder out and cut the bottom bar and middle tube and i cut the the skirts also. and added some square tubing. since my nephew is big acdc fan we decided the name of the bike is gonna be thunderstruck.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Bikes lookin' good spock!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

And damn never expected the day to see the caddy painted :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14202764
> *And damn never expected the day to see the caddy painted :0
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU SOUND LIKE EVERYONE THAT KNOWS ME LMAO!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2009, 10:22 PM~14202786
> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU SOUND LIKE EVERYONE THAT KNOWS ME LMAO!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Glad to see it comin' along bro! Now you can put the color bar to use :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

well here are some more pics of all the bike all done ready to primer tomorrow. these are the 4 bikes ive been working on.










































this is my first ever lowrider bike i got back in 95 im just repainting it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:24 PM~14202797
> *Glad to see it comin' along bro! Now you can put the color bar to use :0
> *


bowtie? you changed ur name hijo de puta???


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

chinga tu madre!!!! :cheesy: thought I pm'd you when I got new SN


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:32 PM~14202877
> *chinga tu madre!!!! :cheesy:  thought I pm'd you when I got new SN
> *


hey buddy!!!!! no u didnt u fucking cocksucker!!!!!! y chinga la tuya!!!!!!!!!! nombre guey i got the color bar and my truspokes is gonna looke badass on the caddy!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2009, 10:37 PM~14202937
> *hey buddy!!!!! no u didnt u fucking cocksucker!!!!!! y chinga la tuya!!!!!!!!!! nombre guey i got the color bar and my truspokes is gonna looke badass on the caddy!!!!
> *


Any patterns or stripes on the caddy?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:38 PM~14202945
> *Any patterns or stripes on the caddy?
> *


patterns are next and striping and silver leaf after that. then the interior. and put that motherfucker back together. i think by march next yr everything should be done. i want to rip out my dash. cause i dont want the inside to look like a caddy i want it diffrent


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2009, 10:44 PM~14203001
> *patterns are next and striping and silver leaf after that. then the interior. and put that motherfucker back together. i think by march next yr everything should be done. i want to rip out my dash. cause i dont want the inside to look like a caddy i want it diffrent
> *


old school caddy metal dash???? :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2009, 11:13 PM~14202698
> *well here are some pics as promissed.
> 
> first off my brother started talking shit about how me nephews bike looked to simple that it didnt looked like anything i had built.
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2009, 11:29 PM~14202847
> *well here are some more pics of all the bike all done ready to primer tomorrow. these are the 4 bikes ive been working on.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:52 PM~14203072
> *old school caddy metal dash???? :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 16 2009, 12:29 PM~14206853
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA
> *


:yes: very good idea.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 16 2009, 02:15 PM~14207853
> *:yes: very good idea.
> *


i know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

more pics primed lastnight.

getting them ready to spray


























here they are sprayed


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14224193
> *more pics primed lastnight.
> 
> getting them ready to spray
> ...


  you should have taken pics of the test panels.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

more pics today when i go to lunch


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so here are the pics of the bikes i sprayed last night. 

heres a lil cucuy!

sealer









3 coats of base


















got some mini gold flake mixed up. cant really see it in the pic. 


























last 2 coats of clear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 11:56 AM~14283374
> *so here are the pics of the bikes i sprayed last night.
> 
> heres a lil cucuy!
> ...


  lil fat kid needs to go on a diet! bad ass work lil brother.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

some clean work!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres my other nephews bike. hes calling it thunderstruck! 

sealer


















black base


















now some hok mini fireball flake


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn homie, you puttin' in some work over there. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 01:41 PM~14284286
> *Damn homie, you puttin' in some work over there. :cheesy:
> *


GOT ONE MORE TO PAINT TONIGHT AND RECLEAR THE THUNDERSTRUCK TO BURY THE FLAKE SOME MORE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 12:33 PM~14284236
> *heres my other nephews bike. hes calling it thunderstruck!
> 
> sealer
> ...


This is the same kind of paint job my homie wants. :thumbsup: What else do you have to do to this before its finished?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2009, 02:23 PM~14284708
> *This is the same kind of paint job my homie wants.  :thumbsup: What else do you have to do to this before its finished?
> *


TONIGHT IM GONNA WETSAND IT AND RECLEAR IT TO BURY THE FLAKE MORE. THEN PUT IT TOGETHER. THERE FIRST SHOW IS SUNDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 01:33 PM~14284236
> *heres my other nephews bike. hes calling it thunderstruck!
> 
> sealer
> ...


fucking bad ass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SOME PICS IN THE SUN


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 03:37 PM~14285424
> *SOME PICS IN THE SUN
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: very artsy pics ****!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 24 2009, 03:49 PM~14285561
> *:cheesy: very artsy pics ****!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup: Make sure you don't cut in to far.....trust me, I know :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jun 24 2009, 04:11 PM~14285805
> *Nice :thumbsup: Make sure you don't cut in to far.....trust me, I know :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW TRUST ME. ASK MY BROTHER LOUIES90 ABOUT SANDING THROUGH :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Did you get to spray the other bike today?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 10:23 PM~14289815
> *Did you get to spray the other bike today?
> *


Yeah just came inside!!!! God damn im tired!! Ill post up pics tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the last bike i painted last night. dunno why but dumbass wanted it red. :uh: 

sealer

















3 coats of red


















some red flake and gold pearl (cant see it need some sun)



















3 coats of clear


















some pics in the sun


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2009, 04:18 PM~14285866
> *I KNOW TRUST ME. ASK MY BROTHER LOUIES90 ABOUT SANDING THROUGH  :uh:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 25 2009, 11:41 AM~14294688
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 25 2009, 12:32 PM~14295106
> *:uh:
> *


mamalo! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 25 2009, 10:13 AM~14293174
> *heres the last bike i painted last night. dunno why but dumbass wanted it red.  :uh:
> 
> sealer
> ...


looks good homie, any plans for patterns?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 26 2009, 12:48 AM~14303167
> *looks good homie, any plans for patterns?
> *


ummm nah i think he wants a mural and some other shit like that my part is done what he does after this is his problem :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 26 2009, 09:45 AM~14304678
> *ummm nah i think he wants a mural and some other shit like that my part is done what he does after this is louie's problem :biggrin:
> *


fixt


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 28 2009, 11:29 AM~14320346
> *im stuck at work til 1 but here are some cell phone pics at the show my lady sent from the show right now
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

im stuck at work til 1 but here are some cell phone pics at the show my lady sent from the show right now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 10:34 AM~14320369
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i forgot louies logged on my computer at work :uh:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

thats cool, how did they do at the show?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 29 2009, 05:48 AM~14326545
> *thats cool, how did they do at the show?
> *


they didnt win. way to much competion. they didnt care though they just wanted to go cruizing after the show cause i promised them i we would. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2009, 09:11 AM~14327423
> *they didnt win. way to much competion. they didnt care though they just wanted to go cruizing after the show cause i promised them i we would.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: and they combined all catagories into one.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND 


























































THEY MADE THESE THE NIGHT BEFORE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

IT WAS MY NEPHEWS BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY SO THE CLUB THAT THREW THE SHOW GOT HIM A CAKE AND SANG HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2009, 01:52 PM~14329950
> *IT WAS MY NEPHEWS BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY SO THE CLUB THAT THREW THE SHOW GOT HIM A CAKE AND SANG HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: it was tha mananitas not happy birthday!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 29 2009, 01:53 PM~14329962
> *:uh: it was tha mananitas not happy birthday!
> *


SAME SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

bikes look good!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14330426
> *bikes look good!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2009, 02:18 PM~14330163
> *SAME SHIT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: no it is not!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 6 2009, 03:39 PM~14394488
> *TTT
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so since i have 3 nephews and only built bikes for the 2 oldest well the youngest lil fucker has been naggin me to build him his bike well i got him a lil pixie i picked up at some swapmeet for 20 bucks. well this was quick work all i need to do now is assembel it by getting him new parts. 
so here we go wit da pics this was done in 4 days. 

heres how da bike looked when i got it








































had him help me strip some of the paint.










decided the bike was to small for me to strip the paint the way i like it so i took it to work and had it media blasted


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

he wanted his bike blue so i let him choose what flake he liked and he chose some hok royal blue


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed it last night. my nephew was excited! did a black base than burried it wit flake!


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

:biggrin: like that color


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2009, 11:01 AM~14503439
> *sprayed it last night. my nephew was excited! did a black base than burried it wit flake!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2009, 12:01 PM~14503439
> *sprayed it last night. my nephew was excited! did a black base than burried it wit flake!
> 
> 
> ...


 all on top of my caddy!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

we need more pics!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

more pics asshole!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 28 2009, 04:12 PM~14607148
> *more pics asshole!
> *


tomorrow so shut the fuck up!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats bad ass man. able to hook all 3 of your nefews up with bikes. I did the same with my nefews. All Schwinn of coarse.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I wanted to do that. But got nine nephews.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2009, 05:59 AM~14613282
> *I wanted to do that.  But got nine nephews.
> *


damn haha
I got 4 I got one more to go.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good in here  i only got one nephew for the moment so i'm cool, gonna build him a impala pedal car


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 04:56 AM~14613280
> *Thats bad ass man. able to hook all 3 of your nefews up with bikes. I did the same with my nefews. All Schwinn of coarse.
> *


shit! i got 3 more nieces also!! member i got them 2 frames from you that are the next ones that i got to do. i bought my oldes niece one bike last yr and i had her riding it on friday let me get da pic and ill post it. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got this at a garage sale actually 2yrs ago but i had it stashed and since my niece wants her lowrider also now i took it out so she could get used to riding it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a couple bikes i been working for the last 3 weeks. 









































will be painted tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

looks alot like my frame design :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 12:44 PM~14616237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm theres a lot of frames wit square tubing on the down tube so ummmm maybe ur frame looks like someone else. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2009, 11:53 AM~14616306
> *ummmm theres a lot of frames wit square tubing on the down tube so ummmm maybe ur frame looks like  someone else.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


nope u just good taste  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

the other bike


































oh and im sorry if this looks like anyones frame design! :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14616336
> *the other bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 12:54 PM~14616312
> *nope u just good taste    :cheesy:
> *


honestly homie i dont even know who ur are or what ur bike looks like so how could i build a bike to look like urs???? :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2009, 11:59 AM~14616355
> *honestly homie i dont even know who ur are or what ur bike looks like so how could i build a bike to look like urs????  :uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 01:01 PM~14616374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking nice ass bike. but umm the only thing that the 2 bikes have in common is da square tubing thats it. my tank and skirts are completely diffrent from urs. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the other bike im building for those who havent seen the topic this the same bike. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489696


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14607175
> *tomorrow so shut the fuck up!!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 29 2009, 11:24 AM~14328535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Famo your bikes are coming out bad ass.....keep up the good work...... baddest bike builder out here best believe that homies..... all backyard built from the fabricating to the painting!*_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 30 2009, 09:14 AM~14625735
> *:uh:
> Famo your bikes are coming out bad ass.....keep up the good work...... baddest bike builder out here best believe that homies..... all backyard built from the fabricating to the painting!
> *


THANKS FAMO! HAD THEM LIL ****** SANDING UR BIKE THE OTHER NIGHT. SHIT THEY OWE ME SOME MANUAL LABOR SO THEY GET TO SAND THAT SHIT.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SOME MORE PROGRESS FROM YESTERDAY.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 30 2009, 10:29 AM~14626358
> *THANKS FAMO! HAD THEM LIL ****** SANDING UR BIKE THE OTHER NIGHT. SHIT THEY OWE ME SOME MANUAL LABOR SO THEY GET TO SAND THAT SHIT.
> *


 :cheesy: _For real??? coo' glad to hear it famo..... and they owe you more then manual labor carnal..... _ :yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 30 2009, 11:54 AM~14627177
> *:cheesy:  For real??? coo' glad to hear it famo..... and they owe you more then manual labor carnal.....  :yes:
> *


Hells yeah famo make them ****** work for it!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i painted them bikes yesterday here are some pics. 
now this kid said he wanted his shit silver wit chrome flake. i dunno why but thats what he wanted. :uh: 

sealer









silver base









some flake

























but i have a feeling im gonna be adding some candy to this cause im not feeling it. i got some green candy my boy gave me so i think im gonna added it to this.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so this kid wanted his purple so i found some purple bling flake and added to it. 


sealer










some purple base










some flake










you really cant see da flake in the pic but it pops really nice in the sun


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*keep up the good work famo :thumbsup: bikes are looking really good.....fuckers have come a loooong way!...... hey dont get over spray on my brothers spokes ..... * :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14616336
> *the other bike
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine :biggrin: 

whats up with a pair of tires foolllll


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 31 2009, 03:01 PM~14639687
> *looks like mine :biggrin:
> 
> whats up with a pair of tires foolllll
> *


keeping the plastic on the bikes just using them for weight :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2009, 03:21 PM~14639876
> *keeping the plastic on the bikes just using them for weight  :biggrin:
> *


are they no good i need a set for my boys bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 31 2009, 03:59 PM~14640218
> *are they no good i need a set for my boys bike
> *


ohh u mean the bike tires!!! naw they old ones i think. but ill check and let u know


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just came inside from adding the candy to the silver bike. i also figured i would try laying some tape down for the first time ever. i also did a trick i watched on tv that i had always wanted to try. member i have never laid tape down so its not perfect. 

i forgot to take a pic of the tape stage. but heres one after taking off the tape.


















3 coats of candy. its not a dark deep candy. but it made it look better than before. 


















some clear made it shine a bit more


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

before and after


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2009, 10:08 PM~14643533
> *just came inside from adding the candy to the silver bike. i also figured i would try laying some tape down for the first time ever. i also did a trick i watched on tv that i had always wanted to try. member i have never laid tape down so its not perfect.
> 
> i forgot to take a pic of the tape stage.  but heres one after taking off the tape.
> ...


  



nice julio touch on the bike idiot. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good man. Damn you have alot of bikes.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 1 2009, 12:20 PM~14646552
> *looks good man. Damn you have alot of bikes.
> *


shit i still got at least 5 more to this yr! Like the 2 i got from you


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2009, 04:03 PM~14640243
> *ohh u mean the bike tires!!! naw they old ones i think. but ill check and let u know
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14639499
> *keep up the good work famo :thumbsup: bikes are looking really good.....fuckers have come a loooong way!...... hey dont get over spray on my brothers spokes .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 1 2009, 10:10 PM~14649501
> *shit i still got at least 5 more to this yr! Like the 2 i got from you
> *


why are you winking at him ******? :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 1 2009, 11:10 PM~14649501
> *shit i still got at least 5 more to this yr! Like the 2 i got from you
> *


are you gonna continue to remind me of my mistakes.  Man I sold those hella cheap.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 03:10 PM~14673198
> *are you gonna continue to remind me of my mistakes.   Man I sold those hella cheap.
> *


what u tellin me 40 wasnt enough!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 31 2009, 12:59 PM~14638621
> *so this kid wanted his purple so i found some purple bling flake and added to it.
> sealer
> 
> ...


heres the bike put together


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 19 2009, 10:17 PM~14823135
> *heres the bike put together
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

Anything new 4 2010?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15866038
> *Anything new 4 2010?
> *


 MY NEPHEWS WANNA BUILD NEW BIKES. THEY ARE DONE WITH THE OTHER ONES. I GOT THEM SPOILED I TOLD THEM NOT TO BABY THE BIKES. TOLD THEM WHEN U SEE ALL THEM LIL ****** WIT THERE BIKES WIT 1000 MIRRORS AND TIWSTED EVERYTHING. RIDE UP THEM AND DROP UR BIKE ON THE FLOOR. NEVER THOUGHT THEY WOULD DO IT NOW THE BIKES AND HANDEL BARS ARE ALL SCRATCHED UP. SO LIKE EASY-E SAID THROW IT IN DA GUTTER AND GO BUY ANOTHER  . WE WILL BE OUT WIT NEW BIKES NEXT SUMMER


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15866139
> *MY NEPHEWS WANNA BUILD NEW  BIKES. THEY ARE DONE WITH THE OTHER ONES. I GOT THEM SPOILED I TOLD THEM NOT TO BABY THE BIKES. TOLD THEM WHEN U SEE ALL THEM LIL ****** WIT THERE BIKES WIT 1000 MIRRORS AND TIWSTED EVERYTHING. RIDE UP THEM AND DROP UR BIKE ON THE FLOOR. NEVER THOUGHT THEY WOULD DO IT NOW THE BIKES AND HANDEL BARS ARE ALL SCRATCHED UP. SO LIKE EASY-E SAID THROW IT IN DA GUTTER AND GO BUY ANOTHER   . WE WILL BE OUT WIT NEW BIKES NEXT SUMMER
> *


thats koo we need more bikes at the shows


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 3 2009, 11:18 PM~15866185
> *thats koo we need more bikes at the shows
> *


i know back in 01-04 my bikes where at everyshow but since i started working on my car my bikes are now stashed away but i think this yr comin up is gonna be a good show yr i gots a couple bike im gonna redo and bring outta of retirement.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15866139
> *MY NEPHEWS WANNA BUILD NEW  BIKES. THEY ARE DONE WITH THE OTHER ONES. I GOT THEM SPOILED I TOLD THEM NOT TO BABY THE BIKES. TOLD THEM WHEN U SEE ALL THEM LIL ****** WIT THERE BIKES WIT 1000 MIRRORS AND TIWSTED EVERYTHING. RIDE UP THEM AND DROP UR BIKE ON THE FLOOR. NEVER THOUGHT THEY WOULD DO IT NOW THE BIKES AND HANDEL BARS ARE ALL SCRATCHED UP. SO LIKE EASY-E SAID THROW IT IN DA GUTTER AND GO BUY ANOTHER   . WE WILL BE OUT WIT NEW BIKES NEXT SUMMER
> *


$$$$$$$


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 01:34 AM~15867557
> *$$$$$$$
> *


no dont have it like that but i do save a lotta money doin all the work myself


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been a cold winter so havent been doin shit. i did finish this frame for a homie. its a chrome twisted frame. more work than a regular frame. tried to talk him out of doing this frame but that what him and his ladie wanted. he said everyone told him it couldnt be done so i said fuck it i wanna try it out. all im doin is the metal work.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2010, 07:19 PM~16455086
> *been a cold winter so havent been doin shit. i did finish this frame for a homie. its a chrome twisted frame.  more work than a regular frame. tried to talk him out of doing this frame but that what him and his ladie wanted. he said everyone told him it couldnt be done so i said fuck it i wanna try it out.  all im doin is the metal work.
> 
> 
> ...


is ther going to be any bondo 
and what is he doin with the middle bar 
ill buy it if he want to sell it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i also got the da boys new frames for the summer for us to work on. 
jr chose the 60's jr frame 











prieto chose the 70's regular schwinn


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i also picked this bantam frame up for cheap always wanted to one just to hook up. i think they are some pretty cool frames.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 29 2010, 07:23 PM~16455111
> *is ther going to be any bondo
> and what is he doin with the middle bar
> ill buy it if he want to sell it
> *


the center bar you mean?? yeah hes gonna have his painter take care of that.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2010, 07:27 PM~16455151
> *the center bar you mean?? yeah hes gonna have his painter take care of that.
> *


what do you mean


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2010, 07:19 PM~16455086
> *been a cold winter so havent been doin shit. i did finish this frame for a homie. its a chrome twisted frame.  more work than a regular frame. tried to talk him out of doing this frame but that what him and his ladie wanted. he said everyone told him it couldnt be done so i said fuck it i wanna try it out.  all im doin is the metal work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 i like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 29 2010, 07:28 PM~16455165
> *what do you mean
> *


kicked in the balls you need.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 01:08 AM~16458291
> *kicked in the balls you need.
> *


you always have some smart ass shit so say. dont you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 30 2010, 01:11 AM~16458317
> *you always have some smart ass shit so say. dont you
> *


LOL. Man I just see your post sometimes and Im like wtf is this fool thinking. I dont mean to break your balls bro. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2010, 10:50 PM~16464419
> *Ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 25 2009, 08:13 AM~14293174
> *heres the last bike i painted last night. dunno why but dumbass wanted it red.  :uh:
> 
> sealer
> ...


THIS FRAME IS KINDA LIKE MINE...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> THIS FRAME IS KINDA LIKE MINE... dont you mean mine bud????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 13 2010, 02:28 AM~16600056
> *THIS FRAME IS KINDA LIKE MINE...
> 
> 
> ...


ummm actually no it isnt just cause they both have skulls dont mean its da same


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2010, 12:24 PM~16602334
> *ummm actually no it isnt just cause they both have skulls dont mean its da same
> 
> *


I N0 BUT IM JUST SAYING


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 13 2010, 03:26 PM~16602993
> *I N0 BUT IM JUST SAYING
> *


what are you saying?? :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2010, 02:29 PM~16603000
> *what are you saying?? :biggrin:
> *


THAT THEY BOTH HAVE SKULLS AND YOURS IS WAY DIFFRENT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16603029
> *THAT THEY BOTH HAVE SKULLS AND YOURS IS WAY DIFFRENT
> *


are you sure?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

both bifferednt frames, colors designs shapes, styles, etc.. the only simularity is they both have a skull in each :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 03:44 PM~16603061
> *both bifferednt frames, colors designs shapes, styles, etc.. the only simularity is they both have a skull in each :twak:
> *


no he says they are the same :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

im cool bro, im just f_ckin with em too bro, we all good


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2010, 02:45 PM~16603071
> *no he says they are the same  :uh:
> *


haha your funny i aint saying there the same..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2010, 08:26 PM~16455140
> *i also picked this bantam frame up for cheap always wanted to one just to hook up. i think they are some pretty cool frames.
> 
> 
> ...




WTF? I just gave away a '76 Schwinn bantam frame same color, pinstriping and everything but it didn't have the extra bar. just a regular girls frame.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

time to get back to work its warm enough. this is my brothers bike we started to fuck wit it 3 yrs ago and i think its time to finish it.  it will be ready for the lowrider show in chicago. this bitch is gonna be LONG!! no ****. im aiming to finish all the metal work this week or the beginin of next week . i will post up new pics as i go :biggrin: i wont be hiding nuttin so what you see here is what you will see at da show. as they say FUCK THE SECRETS!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2010, 11:10 PM~16767348
> *time to get back to work its warm enough. this is my brothers bike we started to fuck wit it 3 yrs ago and i think its time to finish it.    it will be ready for the lowrider show in chicago. this bitch is gonna be LONG!! no ****. im aiming to finish all the metal work this week or the beginin of next week . i will post up new pics as i go  :biggrin:  i wont be hiding nuttin so what you see here is what you will see at da show.  as they say FUCK THE SECRETS!!
> 
> 
> ...


nila show  we gunna have catogories for the bikes this year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 2 2010, 03:57 PM~16773701
> *nila show   we gunna have catogories for the bikes this year
> *


I'll try but I also need to finish working on da caddy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

New pics tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i worked on a quick mod before doin the tank and skirts ill be back out in a min to do the pieces for the tank. 

so i cut the seat post then i decieded to move the seat post back 3" make the bike look a lil bit longer when we put da seat on. 


























heres a pic of the frame next to my stingray deluxe. just to give you guys and idea of how big this bitch is gonna be :biggrin: 










i know for a lot of u guys in here its gonna be too long or not what you guys like and im ok wit that. im just going for bike no one is gonna forget when they see it in person. whether they say man that bitch is bad or wtf was they thinking. i just want people to member my shit :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PINCHE GOLOZO SABIA QUE TE GUSTABAN LARGAS Y GRANDES :biggrin: QUE ONDA WEY VENDISTED EL PIXIE?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 3 2010, 06:12 AM~16781626
> *PINCHE GOLOZO SABIA QUE TE GUSTABAN LARGAS Y GRANDES :biggrin:  QUE ONDA WEY VENDISTED EL PIXIE?
> *


Mascas chicle de noche? Almost carnal I just need to spray da chain guard


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dayum thats a crazy strech, lookin good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 3 2010, 11:29 AM~16783598
> *dayum thats a crazy strech, lookin good
> *


thanks.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i didnt do shit yesterday since it was a hard day at work and i felt really lazy. so tonight me and milo (my other bro owner of the bike) got to work on the tank. we are goin wit a coffin tank. never done one before so fuck it lets see how it comes out. started off wit the skeleton of the tank then we cut out all the pieces to get them ready to weld. only got the top piece welded on tonight but by tomorrow or saturday i should have all the metal work done and get it ready for the bondo. again never done one of these tanks so bare wit me. 










































still got these pieces to go for tomorrow or sat


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

before i welded the top piece we decided to do a quick mock up to see how its gonna sit and to measure how long da bitch is gonna be. still havent decided what kind of handels bars we are goin wit. fuck it might try to make some never know. :biggrin: 




















bitch measures 95"


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

this should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

also added a new cruiser to my stable. :biggrin: 
fellow club member called me sayin he found this bike at a flea market. he dont know shit bout them so i said sure just bring it ill pay you. not a bad find. its a 1954 schwinn corvette. i think im gonna just gonna make it a rat rod i got a bunch of old shit layin around that is just taking up space.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 12:04 AM~16802104
> *also added a new cruiser to my stable.  :biggrin:
> fellow club member called me sayin he found this bike at a flea market. he dont know shit bout them so i said sure just bring it ill pay you. not a bad find. its a 1954 schwinn corvette. i think im gonna just gonna make it a rat rod i got a bunch of old shit layin around that is just taking up space.
> 
> ...


that would be a mean ass rat rod


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 5 2010, 12:00 AM~16802075
> *this should be good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 5 2010, 12:05 AM~16802117
> *that would be a mean ass rat rod
> *


After I'm done welding I'm gonna hook it up. I got a 1966 stingray bannana seat and sissy bar at work that are all rusty and they gonna look good on dis bitch.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

worked on the sides a lil bit tonight. tomorrow im off so ill finish off the tank. tanks this size aint no joke. im gonna need to massage the metal some more before i add any bondo. i rather spend 2 or 3 days massaging the metal then adding 3 gallons bondo.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tanks done finally top and bottom. also got to work on da skirts. but i feel it needs something in the middle. just dont know what.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe you should diamond the skirts like you did the tank, and move the crank housing forward.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2010, 07:23 PM~16455116
> *i also got the da boys new frames for the summer for us to work on.
> jr chose the 60's jr frame
> 
> ...


my nephew got to work on his frame a lil bit tonight just stripping da old paint.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

gettin there, lookin good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2010, 11:26 PM~16856471
> *maybe you should diamond the skirts like you did the tank, and move the crank housing forward.
> *


da crank is something i had in mind i did it to my alien bike maybe ill do it to this one also. but my brother is not as tall as me and since i already moved da seat post some it might make him sit kind of weird. 

da skirts right now are only tacked on i want to look at them more before i weld them on.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

More updates this week


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 12:04 AM~16802104
> *also added a new cruiser to my stable.  :biggrin:
> fellow club member called me sayin he found this bike at a flea market. he dont know shit bout them so i said sure just bring it ill pay you. not a bad find. its a 1954 schwinn corvette. i think im gonna just gonna make it a rat rod i got a bunch of old shit layin around that is just taking up space.
> 
> ...


finally got some warm weather so i put some parts on the bike. hope yaw like it bitch rides good :biggrin:. i wasnt able to get the old fender off the orginal fork and i didnt feel like bring out my cut off tool i just wanted to ride. slapped on an old ass bannana seat i had wit a rusty ass sissy bar, old twisted pedals, 60's schwinn handle bars wit grips and my old chain steering wheel that i broke 8yrs ago.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

had some warm weather this weekend so decided to paint a frame might sell it never know  

its a 1973 jr frame. had it media blasted along wit da chaing guard. 


























sprayed some etching primer

















da base is a mix of diffrent colors i had layin around. has some light gold, sunburst orance, and some hibiscus red. 


























then i had to add my touch to it. I FLAKED DA SHIT OUTTA OF IT :biggrin: 










































tomorrow night im gonna spray some candy on it but dont know if im gonna do green or root beer we will find out tomorrow


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD CABRON


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 09:57 PM~17096856
> *LOOKS GOOD CABRON
> *


 :biggrin: gracias carnal


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I WOULD GO WITH ROOTBEER CUZ YOU DON'T SEE IT AS OFTEN AS GREEN MY OPINION


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 5 2010, 02:10 AM~17098328
> *I WOULD GO WITH ROOTBEER CUZ YOU DON'T SEE IT AS OFTEN AS GREEN MY OPINION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2010, 07:38 AM~17099098
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks good i say do it rootbeer... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 AM~17099194
> *looks good i say do it rootbeer... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


root beer it is


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

when u painting it? can't wait to see it done :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 AM~17099508
> *when u painting it? can't wait to see it done  :wow:
> *


tonight just need to wetsand da frame and get it ready :biggrin: pix tonight


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2010, 08:54 AM~17099575
> *tonight just need to wetsand da frame and get it ready  :biggrin: pix tonight
> *


cool i'll check it out tonite or tomarrow then :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 5 2010, 09:59 AM~17099639
> *cool i'll check it out tonite or tomarrow then :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PICS TONIGHT :0


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

is it tonight yet :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 6 2010, 06:55 PM~17115960
> *is it tonight yet :biggrin:
> *


Just finished up. I'll upload da pics when I get back from da gym gotta get my swole on.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sorry yaw got home from gym too late. but heres da pics :biggrin: 



















































dripped a lil on da insidebut oh well wont able to see it when its bolted on :happysad:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2010, 07:19 AM~17121730
> *sorry yaw got home from gym too late. but heres da pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
what color is that i really like it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 7 2010, 10:07 AM~17122114
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> what color is that i really like it
> *


da candy???


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

came out hella sweet homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
really like that rootbeer


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17122148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 
i thought root beer was darker


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17122224
> *yeah
> i thought root beer was darker
> *


depending on da base u use. i used a lighter base so i got a lighter rootbeer. when i used da flash on the camera it looked like a burnt orange but wit da flash off its gotta darker tone.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2010, 10:44 AM~17122396
> *depending on da base u use. i used a lighter base so i got a lighter rootbeer. when i used da flash on the camera it looked like a burnt orange but wit da flash off its gotta darker tone.
> *


oh that makes sense then


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17122502
> *oh that makes sense then
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Ayyyyyy wey se mira chingon carnal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:19 PM~17126393
> *Ayyyyyy wey se mira chingon carnal
> *


Gracias.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Any one intrested in buying this before I post it on eBay? I'm thinking 150 shipped I'll include an orginal seatpost clamp also. I would rather sell it to one of da homies here. 150 obo


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2010, 07:19 AM~17121730
> *sorry yaw got home from gym too late. but heres da pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2010, 08:08 PM~17138286
> *Any one intrested in buying this before I post it on eBay?  I'm thinking 150 shipped I'll include an orginal seatpost clamp also. I would rather sell it to one of da homies here. 150 obo
> 
> 
> ...


sold :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2010, 02:17 PM~17221774
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *


who got it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 18 2010, 08:27 AM~17226580
> *who got it
> *


Homie in Cali.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so im doing another frame to sell again. its pretty much called for already sold so nimodo :biggrin: 












sprayed some aviation paint stripper on da chainguard and let it soak. after 15 min i dipped it in water and that shit just fell right off. scrubbed wit some steel wool and then sanded it wit some 220. 


























tomorrow i will paint it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2010, 11:24 AM~17317736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

BRINGN ANY BIKES 2 THE N.I.L.A SHOW THIS WEEKNED TRIKE N BIKE CATAGORIE


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 3 2010, 11:48 AM~17373431
> *BRINGN ANY BIKES 2 THE N.I.L.A SHOW THIS WEEKNED TRIKE N BIKE CATAGORIE
> *


wheres it at


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 3 2010, 11:59 AM~17373553
> *wheres it at
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 3 2010, 11:48 AM~17373431
> *BRINGN ANY BIKES 2 THE N.I.L.A SHOW THIS WEEKNED TRIKE N BIKE CATAGORIE
> *


we are takin 2 for sure im tryin for 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 12:23 PM~17373812
> *we are takin 2 for sure im tryin for 3  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

>


[/quote]


:wow: 

are u going to put any decals on the frame? 

nice paint jobs!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 3 2010, 12:26 PM~17373841
> *
> are u going to put any decals on the frame?
> 
> ...


thanks bro. actually its sold so thats up to da owner. but can you get some cause im planning on doin my nephews midget i just gottem and i wanna add some decals to make it look nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 3 2010, 12:10 PM~17373679


thanks 
im going to see if i can make it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+May 3 2010, 03:22 PM~17375578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all u need to do is go straight on rt120 east


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> thanks
> im going to see if i can make it


all u need to do is go straight on rt120 east 
[/quote]
how much is it to enter a bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> all u need to do is go straight on rt120 east


how much is it to enter a bike
[/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> all u need to do is go straight on rt120 east


how much is it to enter a bike
[/quote]

15 homie


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> how much is it to enter a bike


15 homie
[/quote]
thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 8 2010, 07:53 AM~17726005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


monthly bump :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 02:36 PM~17974753
> *monthly bump  :biggrin:
> *


i thought only ladies got a monthly bump... :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol sicko


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 04:05 PM~17975502
> *lol sicko
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any update on this with all the free time you got it should be done???? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 PM~16856405
> *tanks done finally top and bottom. also got to work on da skirts.  but i feel it needs something in the middle. just dont know what.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17982114
> *any update on this with all the free time you got it should be done???? :biggrin:
> *


WAITING ON MY SLIDE HAMMER!!!   never again will i lend my tools to know one even if he is in da club


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i never loan tools out unless am the one useing them that way i can take them home there like MY little kids


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just did this frame for a customer here on lil quick lil flake job :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18241790
> *just did this frame for a customer here on lil quick lil flake job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE CHUNTARO U DO GOOD ASS WORK DAWG


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 6 2010, 05:12 AM~18243117
> *PINCHE CHUNTARO U DO GOOD ASS WORK DAWG
> *


Gracias pinche mojara :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 6 2010, 06:38 AM~18243776
> *Gracias pinche mojara :biggrin:
> *


DE NADA PINCHI CULO VIOLADO CON CHORRO :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2010, 09:50 PM~18241790
> *just did this frame for a customer here on lil quick lil flake job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






love it cant wait to see it and will be sending more your way


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

something done in the wind of the night


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 09:37 AM~18273884
> *something done in the wind of the night
> 
> 
> ...


ill post more pics of this frame in a min :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you otta do what i told you last night 
nohomo


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up guys
Reynaldo866, JAMES843
what good for today 
me was ask to go help lay sod(grass) for a lawn but the guy has not pick me up his loss well i guess mine to


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18273963
> *whats up guys
> Reynaldo866, JAMES843
> what good for today
> ...





not much cant sleep i have not ben to sleep yet lol 

laying sod fu*k that it is to hot


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 09:48 AM~18273963
> *whats up guys
> Reynaldo866, JAMES843
> what good for today
> ...


nothin yet i just woke up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what the fu*k you on you have not been to sleep you crazy lol 
it not to hot at 7 in the morning when he was suppost to be here
but have not heard or seen him


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 10 2010, 08:54 AM~18273998
> *nothin yet i just woke up
> *


lazy lol j/k


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like a flake factory in my garage tonight


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMM HOMIE.......NICE TOPIC...

IV NEVER SEEN THIS ONE...
IT ALWAYS SLIPPED BY ME...

SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did this one last night. customer walked into napa looking for me cause he heard i paint schwinns. so i showed him james bike and he wanted the same color flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

need to hurry up and have a kid so i can start on this one.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 09:57 AM~18274015
> *lazy lol j/k
> *


lol man it was 11oclock and im on summer break


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 10 2010, 10:07 AM~18274555
> *need to hurry up and have a  kid so i can start on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


no you dont need no kids right now lol j/k you need to get one more complete and paint one aby blue and one cotten candy pink :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 10 2010, 10:09 AM~18274576
> *lol man it was 11oclock and im on summer break
> *


lol its 11 now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres some before and after pics 


















after


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

few projects for me nieces.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my 5 yr old nephews bikes i got him


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 11:10 AM~18274584
> *lol its 11 now
> *


yeah over there maybe its 12.15 now


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 10:08 AM~18274085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant decide what one i like more. they are both crazy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

dunno if yaw seen my helmet (no ****) i sprayed and had sic pinstripe and leaf.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

these will be done one day also


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 10 2010, 11:18 AM~18274655
> *dunno if yaw seen my helmet (no ****) i sprayed and had sic pinstripe and leaf.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i would be afraid to use it and mess it up lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spock saying "is mess it up we can repaint it "


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18274669
> *:wow: i would be afraid to use it and mess it up lol
> *


oh dont trip that bitch is retired it was to purrty to fuck it up. the fucked up part is that its an awesome helmet :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 11:23 AM~18274680
> *spock saying "is mess it up we can repaint it "
> *


  we can always upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my wife loves your myspace music lol spock


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18274773
> *my wife loves your myspace music lol spock
> *


man i havent updated that shit in like a yr


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

before and after :biggrin: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

candy frame i did and sold


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

one of my all time fav flake job ive done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18275285
> *before and after  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

up next is this 








then something crazy on this 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 12:55 PM~18275368
> *up next is this
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol then a week off maybe and then something off the hook


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh and pm me a picof the thing we talked about yesterday morning


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

[/quote]



is this the pink that my wifes bikeis going to be??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

>


is this the pink that my wifes bikeis going to be??
[/quote]
nope


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> is this the pink that my wifes bikeis going to be??


nope
[/quote]




ok cool she was not digging it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol we are texting so i asked lol 
hes got something good for yall


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

cool we cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am sure if you ask he can post a pic or send you pm of the color


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this is what ill be using james. if i get a chance tonight ill do a lil test panel.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18277179
> *:wow:
> *


NICE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what color base you going to use ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 04:54 PM~18277298
> *what color base you going to use ???
> *


NUNYA :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:twak: :tears: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 10 2010, 03:59 PM~18277336
> *NUNYA  :biggrin:
> *




, Definition. NUNYA, None Ya Damn Business.

:rimshot: :rimshot: lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 05:01 PM~18277348
> *:twak:  :tears:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


not yo bike dont worry bout it nukka :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

yea i dont even know :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if i read the text right hes going to use a blue base and the the hot pink flake ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 08:13 PM~18279326
> *if i read the text right hes going to use a blue base and the the hot pink flake ???
> *


I never said that liar :twak:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i guess i was reading wrong 
you dont have to call me names


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18281006
> *i guess i was reading wrong
> you dont have to call me names
> *


Ok sorry lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: good mornig fellow lorider bike builders


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 11 2010, 09:06 AM~18283414
> *:biggrin: good mornig fellow lorider bike builders
> *


sup foo! :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats good mayn 
just got done packing a big box for james


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 11 2010, 05:34 PM~18287414
> *whats good mayn
> just got done packing a big box for james
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 


your box=HODGKINS, IL, US 08/11/2010 6:14 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 11 2010, 05:45 PM~18287493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> your box=HODGKINS, IL, US  08/11/2010 6:14 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> *


ohh stopen in for a coat of paint??? lol no no yet lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 11 2010, 08:17 AM~18283482
> *sup foo!  :wow:
> *


pm me what you need 
penny, rootbeer any others???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil tiger orange base gold ultra mini flake and candy rootbeer.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

We attempted to deliver your item at 9:56 am on August 14, 2010 in HIGHLAND PARK, IL 60035 and a notice was left. You may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice, 

yeah buddy


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

gone to work on a 12 inch no ****


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 02:47 PM~18309137
> *We attempted to deliver your item at 9:56 am on August 14, 2010 in HIGHLAND PARK, IL 60035 and a notice was left. You may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice,
> 
> yeah buddy
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: gonna be a busy week


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18309347
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow: gonna be a busy week
> *


yes it will be :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

90 shipped lower 48 us states pm elspock84 for more info


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 05:06 PM~18309961
> *
> 
> 
> ...





dam looks so good i could eat it lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 04:06 PM~18309961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are parts for these hard to find??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no not hard but time consoming (spell check) on ebay theres always parts but theres only one or two at a time with a total of 14 -18 schwinn lil tiger item up for bid


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

little bit of work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Man I'm gonna need to get a message on my trigger finger wit all da painting I need to do.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18329307
> *Man I'm gonna need to get a message on my trigger finger wit all da painting I need to do.
> *


NO TA LA JALES TANTO PINCHE INDIO BAJADO DEL CERRO HAHA JK. WHAT'S UP CARNAL


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 17 2010, 02:37 AM~18330258
> *NO TA LA JALES TANTO PINCHE INDIO BAJADO DEL CERRO HAHA JK. WHAT'S UP CARNAL
> *


indio tu cabron :uh: aqui nomas haciendo me guey :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da homie james wifes bike in the making .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 03:17 PM~18364765
> *da homie james wifes bike in the making .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18364765
> *da homie james wifes bike in the making .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

elspock84

homie how much u charge for some paint work regular frame?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 20 2010, 06:40 PM~18366029
> *elspock84
> 
> homie how much u charge for some paint work regular frame?
> *


Una libra de chorizo y una docena de huevos :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18366068
> *Una libra de chorizo y una docena de huevos :biggrin:
> *


Te preSUMO mi mis fotos?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18366068
> *Una libra de chorizo y una docena de huevos :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 06:57 PM~18366114
> *Te preSUMO mi mis fotos?
> *


Las nalgas


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18364765
> *da homie james wifes bike in the making .
> 
> 
> ...


i can smell the primer from here :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18366684
> *i can smell the primer from here :biggrin:
> *



my wife is so excited


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 20 2010, 09:07 PM~18366899
> *my wife is so excited
> *


What color u goin with??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 21 2010, 02:07 AM~18367722
> *What color u goin with??
> *


there not telling  
al ready tryed


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:38 AM~18368578
> *there not telling
> al ready tryed
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18368610
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 07:38 AM~18368578
> *there not telling
> al ready tryed
> *


 :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18370810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:
what color you going with??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha shhhhh


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

naw j/k one or two of these colors hell maybe 3 or 4 i dont know and i dont think he does nether lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 07:07 PM~18371851
> *hahaha shhhhh
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol hoping to see your bike soon havent seen the one you got the other night yet nether


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

it looks good i will get some pic up i am waiting on parts mainly on my sprocket so i can get it back together


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

getting a custom one made???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18371978
> *getting a custom one made???
> *


yes i ordered on june 24 and paid 4 it on june 24 and still do not have it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

who you order it from???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 07:37 PM~18372016
> *yes i ordered on june 24 and paid 4 it on june 24 and still do not have it
> 
> 
> ...



who did u order it from?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh umm havent seen him in a min ????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18372035
> *STR8_CLOWN'N
> *



oh okay hope u get it soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

uhmmm Last Active Today, 04:30 PM


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

me to i got a email from hem on july 26 with this pic. i talk to him friday and he said it was on the way


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well maybe it will get to you this week????
did he call you or you call him???


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18372082
> *me to i got a email from hem on july 26 with this pic. i talk to him friday and he said it was on the way
> 
> 
> ...


oh ...just wait a few more days then give him a calll.........always get a tracking number


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i wrote him on facebook


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well on a good note OAKLAND 20 bears 14


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i asked 4 a tracking number wen i talk to him friday still waiting


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 07:53 PM~18372119
> *i asked 4 a tracking number wen i talk to him friday still waiting
> *


whenever i ship stuff i always get the tracking number right then an there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tracking number always help even if not wanted


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 21 2010, 07:54 PM~18372128
> *whenever i ship stuff i always get the tracking number right then an there
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: i will have a package from you monday :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what you getting???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Go RAIDERS!!!!! Whooped on dem pussy ass bears!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah buddie i sent your bro a pm lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 11:44 PM~18373196
> *yeah buddie  i sent your bro a pm lol
> *


Cool. We sitting on da train right now heading home! Ready to get home and take a shower and a nap.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

get any good spy pics???lol i know you whould have a filed day in oakland lol 
you working tomorrow???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 11:51 PM~18373221
> *get any good spy pics???lol i know you whould have a filed day in oakland lol
> you working tomorrow???
> *


Got a few it was judt to dark and my lady was in da way of most shots but she took a few also. I'm going through my camera seeing what we got  And I do work 9 to 1


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool lol and  but someones go to make the money lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 11:58 PM~18373258
> *cool lol and  but someones go to make the money lol
> *


Man I love workin sundays! Its easy hardest part is da hangovers :barf: but I hardly drink anymore so I'm all good. Plus saturdays are my chill days


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol so how was the game beside OAKLAND KICKING A$$???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 22 2010, 12:06 AM~18373314
> *lol  so how was the game beside OAKLAND KICKING A$$???
> *


Got boring after 3rd quarter we left with 6min left


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 07:17 PM~18371896
> *lol hoping to see your bike soon havent seen the one you got the other night yet nether
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 22 2010, 10:43 PM~18380982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks sic james &spock still want to know the color of the girls schwinn for the wife


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 23 2010, 10:26 AM~18383371
> *looks sic james &spock  still want to know the color of the girls schwinn for the wife
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 23 2010, 11:36 AM~18383461
> *
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18383508
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :yes: lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i took my son around the block me on the pea picker and him on the lil tiger the mail man stops us and ask is this the one he dropped off few days ago said no showed him t4's pixie and told him it was this he loves it lol he said the paint is really good and i must have paid an arm and leg for it lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hey james hopes ur lady likes this. im gonna add one more coat of clear tomorrow need to bury the flake a lil more. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 12:24 AM~18400058
> *hey james hopes ur lady likes this. im gonna add one more coat of clear tomorrow need to bury the flake a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 24 2010, 11:24 PM~18400058
> *hey james hopes ur lady likes this. im gonna add one more coat of clear tomorrow need to bury the flake a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Spooky. He who's gonna win? The bears or the Cardinals?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Me vale madres I'm a raiders fan and they beat da bears already


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: look sic


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 12:24 AM~18400058
> *hey james hopes ur lady likes this. im gonna add one more coat of clear tomorrow need to bury the flake a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 08:30 AM~18401476
> *
> 
> 
> ...




loveing it ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i like how you cant tell if its a pink base with black flake or a black base with pink flake its fing sic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 25 2010, 09:35 AM~18401508
> *loveing it ?
> *


is that a yes or no??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

16" schwinn fresh paint 110 obo shipped


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 08:57 AM~18401616
> *is that a yes or no??
> *




yes :biggrin: i dont konw y i put a ? wen it was thinking !


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 25 2010, 11:12 AM~18402162
> *yes  :biggrin:  i dont konw y i put a ? wen it was thinking !
> *


oh ok you fucking scared me. i was like fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 09:13 AM~18401712
> *16" schwinn fresh paint 110 obo shipped
> 
> 
> ...


ey bro u dnt have a frame like this but with out paint im looking for one if u have one PM plz


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 26 2010, 06:26 PM~18415325
> *Huffy frame 40 shipped or will trade da frame is striped already no paint on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

few more pic of the flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 03:37 PM~18422322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

just some pic of it in the grass no sun out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18465583
> *just some pic of it in the grass no sun out
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did some work on my brothers 65 schwinn


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 1 2010, 07:49 PM~18464867
> *Looking good
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18465583
> *just some pic of it in the grass no sun out
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks nice


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 5 2010, 08:32 AM~18490794
> *did some work on my brothers 65 schwinn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18502108
> *  :happysad:
> *


whats wrong lesstime?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 7 2010, 06:59 AM~18504996
> *whats wrong lesstime?
> *


nutin why??? lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2010, 08:06 PM~18510397
> *nutin why??? lol
> *


you didnt look to happy


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol am happy 

am sad cuz he cut the schwinn but its ok it his lol


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2010, 08:34 PM~18510710
> *lol am happy
> 
> am sad cuz he cut the schwinn but its ok it his lol
> *


thats how i am. i would never chop a Schwinn.

i would rather do it to a china


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 7 2010, 08:37 PM~18510743
> *thats how i am. i would never chop a Schwinn.
> 
> i would rather do it to a china
> *


Fuck it I got 6 more


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 7 2010, 10:38 PM~18512394
> *Fuck it I got 6 more
> *


Are you selling any of them? I want to buy 2 and just in case you have a girls shwinn frame i need 1 to. Also need a trike all 20". Thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 7 2010, 10:38 PM~18512394
> *Fuck it I got 6 more
> *


and 2 more sitting over here :biggrin: 
but if them get cut your in some trouble :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 12:17 PM~18515478
> *and 2 more sitting over here  :biggrin:
> but if them get cut your in some trouble  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: but there mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh ok cool whats going on with ya???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hay sup with the white seat on the shelf??? i am looking for one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 12:54 PM~18515756
> *oh ok cool  whats going on with ya???
> *


nuttin chillin


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 8 2010, 12:54 PM~18516164
> *nuttin chillin
> *


cool any new or good pics :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 01:51 PM~18516149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which one???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 8 2010, 12:58 PM~18516202
> *which one???
> *



lol the white one i see the upside down i am looking for a good white seat 4 the wifes bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 02:04 PM~18516249
> *lol the white one  i see the upside down i am looking for a good white seat 4 the wifes bike
> *


oh no that ones not for sale sorry :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 8 2010, 01:08 PM~18516288
> *oh no that ones not for sale sorry  :biggrin:
> *



o ok cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

james i got some white /and or black fabric if you want to recover one
like i did t4's pixie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 8 2010, 02:11 PM~18516322
> *o ok cool
> *


Oh and it won't fit ur bike either its for a 16" bike.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 01:13 PM~18516333
> *james i got some white /and or black fabric  if you want to recover one
> like i did t4's pixie
> *




i got some white vinyl i just dont have a seat i thought i would get lucky and find 1 :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Sep 8 2010, 02:13 AM~18513145
> *Are you selling any of them? I want to buy 2 and just in case you have a girls shwinn frame i need 1 to. Also need a trike all 20". Thanks
> *


I'll be posting da pics we talked about tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 PM~18519938
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:happysad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :worship: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 09:02 PM~18520659
> *:happysad:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :worship:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




:loco: :loco: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 8 2010, 08:53 PM~18519900
> *I'll be posting da pics we talked about tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 07:54 AM~18532845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 10 2010, 09:37 AM~18533170
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KILLED 2 BIRDS WIT 1 STONE DID URS AND LESSTIMES PARTS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 07:54 AM~18532845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real smooth :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 08:41 AM~18533193
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  KILLED 2 BIRDS WIT 1 STONE DID URS AND LESSTIMES PARTS
> *




no pic of lesstimes parts :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 10 2010, 10:08 AM~18274085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


being my nieces birthday i had her bike pinstriped for her. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18540193
> *being my nieces birthday i had her bike pinstriped for her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice one, Great birthday gift


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 07:37 AM~18540193
> *being my nieces birthday i had her bike pinstriped for her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice who did it???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 11 2010, 03:24 PM~18542238
> *that looks nice who did it???
> *


My personal pinstriper older italian man that I deal wit he's done all my bikes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its real nice 
does she like it ???
tell her happy b-day from us


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 11 2010, 02:37 PM~18542041
> *nice one, Great birthday gift
> *


Thanks bro. The day I painted da bike the first thing she said "purple is my fav color! Is that for me?" Being da dick I am I was like yes princess as soon as u give me 120


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 11 2010, 03:30 PM~18542279
> *its real nice
> does she like it ???
> tell her happy b-day from us
> *


She hasn't seen it I'm on my way home from work now. I'll let her know u said happy bday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 06:37 AM~18540193
> *being my nieces birthday i had her bike pinstriped for her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 02:28 PM~18542268
> *My personal pinstriper older italian man that I deal wit he's done all my bikes
> *



is he expensive?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hope to ship ti in the am to you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh snap thats going to look sick


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if they guy trades i hope spock come on a road trip or air trip to hook up








:happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:14 PM~18548002
> *oh snap thats going to look sick
> *




i konw cant wait to see it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:17 PM~18548023
> *if they guy trades i hope spock come  on a road trip or air trip to hook up
> 
> 
> ...




nice i did not get to go to day it rain this morning and so i got the wife to start takeing my wheel chair a part and the dam sun come out


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh it cool am really hoping this guy trades his car for my motorcycle am asking a little more but it ok ill be happy


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:27 PM~18548091
> *oh it cool am really hoping this guy trades his car for my motorcycle  am asking a little more but it ok ill be happy
> *



http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/mcy/1949257542.html


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats cool but i need something to fit 6people in or a 9 passager wagon


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:35 PM~18548129
> *thats cool but i need something to fit 6people in  or a 9 passager wagon
> *




hope you get it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 02:17 PM~18548023
> *if they guy trades i hope spock come  on a road trip or air trip to hook up
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm I don't fly :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol its a long drive


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 04:18 PM~18557139
> *well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???
> 
> 
> ...


what did you pay for that, it looks good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it was a test pc. for her to do metal she can do glass like a mofo so i asked if she wanted to try metal she said yeah so i gave her that to play with 
i think am going to make a few misc parts to let her go to town on then put them up for grabs with what ever she want $$$


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

not bad for her first try, but i say no. its too obvious that it was done with a dremel by a novice. not talking shit. just saying what i see.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 13 2010, 04:28 PM~18557755
> *not bad for her first try, but i say no.  its too obvious that it was done with a dremel by a novice.  not talking shit.  just saying what i see.
> *


none takin bro it all good she was saying that she ordered a diffrent style tip ???? and i know what you mean 
like i was saying i might make a few light brackets or something and have them polished then let her play more


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got more work for this week MANPLOW sent me his kids bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 AM~18564186
> *:wow:
> *


you need to teach that fucker how to box shit up :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the more space for movement means more room for damage 
you otta see one of the boxes i sent james yesturday lol you chouldnt fit a penny in there lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 12:02 PM~18564735
> *the more space for movement means more room for damage
> you otta see one of the boxes i sent james yesturday lol you chouldnt fit a penny in there lol
> *


shit the last one you sent me was the same way. i reused the same box to ship out james bike that night. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wait til you get your from me lol 

when do you think ill see something???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 12:10 PM~18564792
> *wait til you get your from me lol
> 
> when do you think ill see something???
> *


well we need to set a color we need to get past that first. but umm you like* SO MANY *colors im ready to just splater paint it. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol
i was asking about t4s stuff but know that i know that pm on the way and if any? am a call away


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 12:22 PM~18564887
> *lol
> i was asking about t4s stuff but know that i know that pm on the way and if any? am a call away
> *


oh his stuff ill get that out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok cool you get the pm my comp is being a bit$$


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont think its the computer!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

why do i have two pixies in your box??? i forgot i know the complete is for paint mias what was the other for???and no not for being a nice guy lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn you have a bad ass memory... you should no what your sending before you send shit, do I have to teach you everything


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

damn spock you type HELLA SLOW!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah shhh
leave him alone


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:13 PM~18565329
> *why do i have two pixies in your box??? i forgot  i know the complete is for paint mias what was the other for???and no not for being a nice guy lol
> *


ummmm i dunno i think it is cause im a nice guy :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ummm nope lol 
it was for a frame for frame trade now i remeber


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

I was being nice!! thats me being nice you should know that by now damn lesstime....and you suck because you are not a newbie anymore. stop your fucking singing you sound like a cat being f**ked in the a**....... I love you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 01:19 PM~18565387
> *damn spock you type HELLA SLOW!!!!!
> *


hey what u doin on the internet? why dont u go make less a samich


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:23 PM~18565421
> *ummm nope lol
> it was for a frame for frame trade now i remeber
> *


oh yeah for the lil tiger paint job i was gonna get the 3 flakes and the frame


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yep i got to get the flake you can spray it the mini blue and ill get the flake to you


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Lesstime no need a samich I dont know to make those never heard of them!!! he is hella fat anyways and he does not need anymore food.... LMAO also Im not no betty crocker bitch either, he can make his own food and make me some while he is at it... bahahahah roflmao :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 01:24 PM~18565431
> *I was being nice!! thats me being nice you should know that by now damn lesstime....and you suck because you are not a newbie anymore. stop your fucking singing you sound like a cat being f**ked in the a**....... I love you
> *


 :wow: man tom you need to do some checking at home!


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Reynaldo866 who are you and what do you want??? LMAO just kidding how are you doing on beautiful day


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:26 PM~18565449
> *yep i got to get the flake you can spray it the mini blue and ill get the flake to you
> *


telll her to go make you a damn samich tom!! be like shut up woman and make me a damn samich now!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol hahaha no she just trying to be funnie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

but we already eat like a hour ago and am full


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:29 PM~18565474
> *lol hahaha  no she just trying to be funnie
> *


well tell her to try harder :biggrin:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Listen Hear SPOCK I like things just the way they are..... I have thought him how not to talk back and to me and do as I say....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:30 PM~18565484
> *but we already eat  like a hour ago and am full
> *


dont make excuses! dont be scurred!! well tell her to get you a drink or something! tell her to clean the house.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 12:30 PM~18565486
> *Listen Hear SPOCK I like things just the way they are..... I have thought him how not to talk back and  to me and do as I say....
> *


pshh


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Ill make a samich if you go and paint my daughters bike... damn be productive sh*t thats all you and tom do is sit on layitlow and talk sh*t or text each other.. LOL jk


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am in need of another dr.pepper/dr.thunder


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:32 PM~18565505
> *pshh
> *


 Damn Hunny you know you are so whipped why do you have to act as if you wear the pants in this relationship... seriously its ok your friends wont like you any less if they know the truth.. thats why you get it every night and they have to rely on there hands to got the job done. :biggrin: I LOVE YOU


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

JAMES how is it going man??? enjoy your packages, and WE FINALLY GET TO MET... oh and by the way he forgot to put the little spikes in with your boxes yesterday sorry I will get them to you


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:36 PM~18565540
> *:uh:
> *



ok you remember that tonight


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

write it down take a pic i dont give a puck
i have movies lol J/K


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

and thanks for the drink


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what you think spock an update tonight???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:32 PM~18565505
> *pshh
> *


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

:drama: 

yOU SUCK


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:40 PM~18565572
> *and thanks for the drink
> *


what drink are you talking about??? I seen your ass get up and walk to the garage and get the dr. thunder your self, so try to act as if I listen when you speak!!!! do not ever call me WOMAN and feed yourself...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sure ok


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hello :wave:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 14 2010, 01:48 PM~18565645
> *hello  :wave:
> *


 you are a very nice man!!! thank you for making me feel welcome unlike lesstime who is a total A**...... Love you baby


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 01:35 PM~18565532
> *Damn Hunny you know you are so whipped why do you have to act as if you wear the pants in this relationship... seriously its ok your friends wont like you any less if they know the truth.. thats why you get it every night and they have to rely on there hands to got the job done.  :biggrin: I LOVE YOU
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18565651
> *you are a very nice man!!! thank you for making me feel welcome unlike lesstime who is a total A**...... Love you baby
> *




iI try to be especially to the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

post a pic of t4's parts in the sun please


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18565716
> *post a pic of t4's parts in the sun please
> *


how about NO!!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 11:07 AM~18564774
> *shit the last one you sent me was the same way. i reused the same box to ship out james bike that night.  :biggrin:
> *


i am reuseing the same box to ship out my bike back to you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how about you got to face book or myspace this is a place for lowriders ,car,trucks,bike not somewere to find the love of your life


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 14 2010, 12:58 PM~18565737
> *i am reuseing  the same box to ship out my bike back to you
> *


damn i hope one day i get that box back lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 14 2010, 12:35 PM~18565532
> *Damn Hunny you know you are so whipped why do you have to act as if you wear the pants in this relationship... seriously its ok your friends wont like you any less if they know the truth.. thats why you get it every night and they have to rely on there hands to got the job done.  :biggrin: I LOVE YOU
> *




wow lol :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:47 PM~18565636
> *sure ok
> *



http://www.menweb.org/battered/


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 01:02 PM~18565772
> *http://www.menweb.org/battered/
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i am glad my wife dont git on lil


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 14 2010, 01:05 PM~18565801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i am glad my wife dont git on lil
> *


she was on last night i guess what you didnt know now you know lol she sent me the right tracking numbers hahaha backfire lol j/k


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 01:06 PM~18565819
> *she was on last night i guess what you didnt know now you know lol she sent me the right tracking numbers hahaha backfire lol j/k
> *



yea i seen that she hacked in my account :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAek_Okema8


i love the color on towmater


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

manplows frame nice and clean now. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok heres some progress pics. cleaned up the sissy bar and chainguard. i just need to sandblast the inside of the chainguard tomorrow. ill spray tomorrow night.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

nice and clean.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

time for clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hmm what color is this :dunno: :scrutinize: 










these fucking things are gonna be fucking fun :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> hmm what color is this :dunno: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:08 PM~18569682
> *
> hmm what color is this  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


bet it made ur mouth water huh :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

also loaded up t4s and james stuff in my truck to ship out tomorrow


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

uhmmm no not really now if it was squrit i might say something else


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 08:11 PM~18569720
> *also loaded up t4s and james stuff in my truck to ship out tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 08:11 PM~18569720
> *also loaded up t4s and james stuff in my truck to ship out tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: sweet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:14 PM~18569746
> *uhmmm no not really now if it was squrit i might say something else
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this is more like it 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530658
not work safe


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18569851
> *this is more like it
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530658
> not work safe
> *


yeah umm nah feels like they pissin on me im cool wit that shit. :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol but the doc said its not piss lol we enjoy making a mess lol j/k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:29 PM~18569945
> *lol but the doc said its not piss lol we enjoy making a mess lol j/k
> *


man fuck what he said :angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the doc was a she and she was good to both of us


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:31 PM~18569973
> *the doc was a she and she was good to both of us
> *


well fuck what she said! im not rkelly im not into piss


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol crazy fool 
got a lot of spraying to do tomorrow dont you ??
i have to plant 3 trees and spray 2 gall.s of round up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:35 PM~18570027
> *lol crazy fool
> got a lot of spraying to do tomorrow dont you ??
> i have to plant 3 trees and spray  2 gall.s of round up
> *


yeah im gonna do a pixie frame i have layin around also and post it up for sale. im also bringing home the napa truck to get to work on that also. weather is coolin off also so its gonna be nice to work wit out all that damn humidity . :biggrin: 

man i member having to plant and pull out trees back in the day. i landscaped wit my dad from the ages of 11 to 16. then he passed away and we kept the buisness for a lil bit til it got to hard for us to even make money and then i went to napa.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

any bikes cumn out this weekned for r show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man that a load of stuff to paint mia's,the one that got cleaned today ,the other pixie a truck , your compresser is going to love you lol
yeah i dont like landscaping but its a cash deal will no taxes taken out of a cheack deal lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Sep 14 2010, 09:44 PM~18570170
> *any bikes cumn out this weekned for r show
> *


yes 3 at least and my bros caddy from my side. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Sep 14 2010, 08:44 PM~18570170
> *any bikes cumn out this weekned for r show
> *


there taking mia cruzer to dry in the sun 
lol naw am j/k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 09:06 PM~18569642
> *
> these fucking things are gonna be fucking fun  :uh:
> 
> ...


just finished these up  these things where a motherfucker! nailpolish remover, emerycloth, 6 cigarettes and liter of coke later




















heres what i feel about these damn things


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 12:01 AM~18572335
> *just finished these up   these things where a motherfucker! nailpolish remover, emerycloth, 6 cigarettes and liter of coke later
> 
> 
> ...



I see yiu up late putting work!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 11:01 PM~18572335
> *just finished these up   these things where a motherfucker! nailpolish remover, emerycloth, 6 cigarettes and liter of coke later
> 
> 
> ...


Cut your nails puta  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

and wash your hands lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 15 2010, 04:41 AM~18572753
> *Cut your nails puta   :biggrin:
> *


Ni madres how else am I scratching my fundio? :twak:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 02:01 AM~18572335
> *just finished these up   these things where a motherfucker! nailpolish remover, emerycloth, 6 cigarettes and liter of coke later
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 15 2010, 09:41 AM~18573976
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey fuck you and ur plastic shit!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 05:13 AM~18573060
> *Ni madres how else am I scratching my fundio? :twak:
> *


How much shipped to 85009??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18576109
> *How much shipped to 85009??
> *


es muy LARGA distancia :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 12:32 PM~18576133
> *es muy LARGA distancia  :uh:
> *


Well SIT down cuz its gonna be a while :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spock get ready to drive out bro 
am going to look at the car on monday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 08:53 PM~18579099
> *spock get ready to drive out bro
> am going to look at the car on monday
> *


Fuck that


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that messed up lol it be a mini vac bring ya lady come hang out in whitaho lol

naw just playing lol 
am sure i can flake the roof out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 09:06 PM~18579208
> *that messed up lol  it be a mini vac bring ya lady  come hang out in whitaho lol
> 
> naw just playing lol
> ...


I'm gonna get put to work picking potatoes. Fuck that noise.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol no picking here well ot in my area lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 07:52 PM~18579637
> *I'm gonna get put to work picking potatoes. Fuck that noise.
> *


Go pick potatos foo pa' que te digan pollito con papas


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 12:30 PM~18564473
> *you need to teach that fucker how to box shit up  :uh:
> *


james got the good box :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAHAHA i still see damage to the box and is the pic when james got it or befor you sent it ???? lol 
j/k bro as long as the parts got there and there in the same shape as when the shipper sent the its good lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 16 2010, 06:54 AM~18581838
> *james got the good box  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

UPDATE!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not til its dark lol j/k


UPDATES!!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18585706
> *not til its dark lol j/k
> UPDATES!!!!!!
> *



ok it is dark at my house does that count


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

only if he lives with you lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18585693
> *UPDATE!!
> *


Fuck you!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 16 2010, 08:00 PM~18586550
> *:rofl:
> *


Gimmie an hr an half


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 16 2010, 08:57 PM~18587061
> *
> *


Go fuck ya self!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just finished sprayin last coat of clear as soon as da garage clears out ill take somepics and then take a shower and load da pics. So gimmie an other hr it's worth da wait.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18587764
> *Just finished sprayin last coat of clear as soon as da garage clears out ill take somepics and then take a shower and load da pics. So gimmie an other hr it's worth da wait.
> *


 :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok here we go sorry bout the wait. i was using my moms camera since i left mine at work. so i had to resize all da pics.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

now what i used is like a mixture of pearl and flake. its a popcorn flake and it shifts colors depending on da light. ill be taking more pics tomorrow in da sun  . the colors it shifts are red, green, copper, and gold.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 16 2010, 10:57 PM~18588641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: really like that green that is poppin out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 12:49 AM~18588843
> *:thumbsup:  really like that green that is poppin out
> *


yeah that shit does pop nice. if it was all green like that that would be fucking sweet. either way that shit looks nice cant wait to take pics in da sun tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Damn!! NICE!! He's going to love it, Bro. He's going to be the only one in town with a custom painted bike. Now I got to get going on cleaning up all his other parts for reassembling. He's going to be siked when I show him these pics after school.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 01:49 AM~18588843
> *:thumbsup:  really like that green that is poppin out
> *


that's my fav. color :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 17 2010, 10:31 AM~18590647
> *Damn!! NICE!! He's going to love it, Bro. He's going to be the only one in town with a custom painted bike. Now I got to get going on cleaning up all his other parts for reassembling. He's going to be siked when I show him these pics after school.
> *


i still need to spray da fenders and da chainguard since my stupid ass left them at work and im off til sunday  i really hope he likes it. im loading up da sun pics i just took 30 mins ago.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its about 5 where are the pics of it in the sun???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 05:00 PM~18593246
> *its about 5 where are the pics of it in the sun???
> *


The fucking usb cord for my camera got fucked up so I can't upload shit :banghead:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh if needed you can text


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 06:58 PM~18593894
> *oh if needed you can text
> *


Took them wit my camera not phone and I just finished da napa truck I just painted that's da green truck in da background


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

have you not learned to take pics with both phone and cam lol
cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

receving loading down loading posting


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 07:04 PM~18593928
> *have you not learned to take pics with both phone and cam lol
> cool
> *


Well I didn't have it wit me when I took them.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 07:20 PM~18594047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They not in order :uh:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18594047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 17 2010, 07:56 PM~18594283
> *:loco:
> *


Fuck u bissh!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just started my brothers raton will post pics when done tonight.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18594959
> *Just started my brothers raton will post pics when done tonight.
> *


All my son wants to know is when is he getting it back.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 17 2010, 09:30 PM~18594959
> *Just started my brothers raton will post pics when done tonight.
> *


Just came inside built da bike in 3 hrs not bad uploading pics now.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

waiting............................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 18 2010, 12:57 AM~18596407
> *waiting............................
> *


photobucket workin slow ass hell


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 5 2010, 09:32 AM~18490794
> *did some work on my brothers 65 schwinn
> 
> 
> ...


ok so heres the same frame that i chopped and raked the other day. firs cut the carboard to do the tank and gathered some of the parts we were gonna use. the sheetmetal is some left over shit i bought 6yrs ago.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

we cut up 2 handels bars to make a new set the way my brother wanted. 



















heres my brother putting it together


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 12:23 AM~18596517
> *ok so heres the same frame that i chopped and raked the other day. firs cut the carboard to do the tank and gathered some of the parts we were gonna use. the sheetmetal is some left over shit i bought 6yrs ago.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 12:28 AM~18596539
> *we cut up 2 handels bars to make a new set the way my brother wanted.
> 
> 
> ...



handels ARE BAD ASS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so we got it put together and i liked it but it was missing something so i added some skirts to the rear. we just put it on the bench and welded it right on the skirts wit out taking it apart


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres the bike all put together ready for the show tomorrow.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

BENT FORKS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 12:33 AM~18596552
> *heres the bike all put together ready for the show tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 17 2010, 09:57 PM~18595230
> *All my son wants to know is when is he getting it back.
> *


  after im done scratching it up! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 01:33 AM~18596552
> *heres the bike all put together ready for the show tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


  handlebars came out bad ass..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 18 2010, 11:44 AM~18597817
> * after im done scratching it up! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 18 2010, 12:14 PM~18598229
> *
> *


  it came out pretty good guey..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mia asked about hers again today iam running out of reasons to tell her 
any idea on a time frame???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 18 2010, 11:09 PM~18601585
> *mia asked about hers again today iam running out of reasons to tell her
> any idea on a time frame???
> *


Man bro this pattern thing is killing me  :banghead: that's all that's holding me back. I just don't have da patience


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18601785
> *Man bro this pattern thing is killing me  :banghead: that's all that's holding me back.  I just don't have da patience
> *


i know you will get it sooner or latter


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 18 2010, 11:58 PM~18601836
> *i know you will get it sooner or latter
> *


I hope so I don't wanna make Mia wait more than she has too but I wanna make sure I come up wit something nice


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 10:48 PM~18601785
> *Man bro this pattern thing is killing me  :banghead: that's all that's holding me back.  I just don't have da patience
> *


do you want me to draw some thing up then all you got to do is eye ball it on to it???
i can draw something crazy or plain :biggrin: 

you can do it i know you can 

i told her that you are having issuse with the design and she said he can do it he can do anything with paint and it was so cute the way she said it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18603181
> *do you want me to draw some thing up then all you got to do is eye ball it on to it???
> i can draw something crazy or plain  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


well im gonna listen to her and not her A.D.D having daddy :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hay now lol 
i drank to much yesterday my dad 50th bday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 10:09 AM~18603226
> *hay now lol
> i drank to much yesterday my dad 50th bday
> *


lol not me i went to that show cruisinstyle did. rain and cold weather scared everyone away. i took all 3 throphies in da bikes since we where the only bikes there :happysad: . draw something up and let me go from there. cause i hit that mind block where i cant figure it out for shit!  

hey tell ur dad happy birthday for me.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 09:17 AM~18603256
> *lol not me i went to that show cruisinstyle did. rain and cold weather scared everyone away. i took all 3 throphies in da bikes since we where the only bikes there  :happysad: . draw something up and let me go from there. cause i hit that mind block where i cant figure it out for shit!
> 
> hey tell ur dad happy birthday for me.
> *


will do and i have another drink with him for you lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 10:19 AM~18603267
> *will do and i have another drink with him for you lol
> *


and draw something simple fucker member this is gonnna be my first try and taping this much so dont go to crazy


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 09:30 AM~18603306
> *and draw something simple fucker member this is gonnna be my first try and taping this much so dont go to crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 10:32 AM~18603318
> *:biggrin:
> *


IM SERIOUS! :angry: we can do racing stripes ive done that once. :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

do you want the pic on here or your phone???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 10:39 AM~18603355
> *do you want the pic on here or your phone???
> *


pm


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 09:42 AM~18603367
> *pm  SENT
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey is that box on time ??? 
cant find the tracking number


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[/quote]
base color???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 09:52 PM~18607529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ice blue pearl . :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up foo how did it go at the show?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18607553
> *ice blue pearl .  :biggrin:
> *


k


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 01:33 AM~18596552
> *heres the bike all put together ready for the show tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 19 2010, 10:04 PM~18607666
> *:0  :0  :0 nice
> *


gracias homie. my brother is happy as hell wit it. took it to another show today people where loving it. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 20 2010, 05:57 AM~18609285
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


hey man thats my filter buddy :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

manplows sun pictures


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 07:44 AM~18609829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very shinnie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some more work :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

these are for my homeboys lil girls


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 11:21 AM~18611482
> *these are for my homeboys lil girls
> 
> 
> ...


you got some work to do


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 11:15 AM~18611412
> *some more work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just got a box for mia


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i smell paint


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 06:44 AM~18609829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eres perro wey se ve chingon


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18616749
> *Eres perro wey se ve chingon
> *


Thanks bro  waiting to get da other frame cleaned up to dat frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:48 PM~18615512
> *i smell paint
> *


No wonder u all skinny and shit. You one them paint fume smellin ******


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 08:49 PM~18616893
> *No wonder u all skinny and shit. You one them paint fume smellin ******
> *


hahahaha you got funnies lol
saints just beat them winers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:56 PM~18616983
> *hahahaha you got funnies lol
> saints just beat them winers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCC THE AINTS I MEAN SAINTS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you the man spock thanks again bro 




and ill be cheering for any team the goes head to head with the winers 

oh and OAKLAND RAIDERS #1 IN MY BOOK


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:22 PM~18624983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO RAIDERS!!!!! GO CUBS!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bro you did a killer on this chain guard cant even tell


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 07:16 PM~18625967
> *bro you did a killer on this chain guard cant even tell
> *


We won't its our secret


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

me you and eric very nice thank you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 08:42 PM~18626899
> *me you and eric  very nice thank you
> *


James needs to get his retouched also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but thats his bad you got to be careful with fresh paint even if it is dry lol 
sorry james lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 07:59 PM~18627123
> *yeah but thats his bad  you got to be careful with fresh paint even if it is dry lol
> sorry james lol
> *


yea it got fucked it will be on its way as soon as i find some rims so he can paint it all at once


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 12:15 PM~18611412
> *some more work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can you make this one Pink flip flop paint??? I WILL MAKE HIM DINNER AND ILL EVEN SEND YOU A PLATE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 22 2010, 12:08 AM~18629140
> *can you make this one Pink flip flop paint??? I WILL MAKE HIM DINNER AND ILL EVEN SEND YOU A PLATE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll hook it up don't worry


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 21 2010, 11:08 PM~18629140
> *can you make this one Pink flip flop paint??? I WILL MAKE HIM DINNER AND ILL EVEN SEND YOU A PLATE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha what we having ??? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 21 2010, 11:44 PM~18629315
> *I'll hook it up don't worry
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil killer tiger im doing for juangotti


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hey manplow all da parts are done now. should be out by monday


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1bad91 (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 25 2010, 12:24 AM~18400058
> *hey james hopes ur lady likes this. im gonna add one more coat of clear tomorrow need to bury the flake a lil more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Hey this is James' wife. The frame came out way better than I could have imagined. The pictures don't do it justice!!!!! :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad91_@Sep 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18659179
> *Hey this is James' wife.  The frame came out way better than I could have imagined.  The pictures don't do it justice!!!!!  :biggrin:  Thanks
> *


im glad you liked it :biggrin: and ur right the picture do it no justice at all.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is it my or mias turn???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up. 






































only has 69 miles on it :biggrin: 



















































































momma going for a ride.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha that nice she like it???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 05:30 PM~18660754
> *hahaha that nice  she like it???
> *


She loves it we judt went wit a cruise wit da kids.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet 

pics for mia showing it on the color stick lol no ****


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats this going on??? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime, ThaHifeyWifey
hey babe whats up


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:56 PM~18661851
> *lesstime, ThaHifeyWifey
> hey babe whats up
> *


OHHH ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah hi whats good with you lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you want to have some cookies and milk naked with me 








lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

TO BAD WE DONT HAVE COOKIES!!! AND NAKED I THINK NOT YOUR GETTING TO BIG FOR MY LIKING!!! BAHAHAHAH JK I LOVE YOU BUT WE DONT HAVE COOKIES SORRY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

how about ice cream?????


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay we have some of that.... BUT YOU HAVE TO SCOOP IT FOR US!!!!!!




STILL WANT SOME???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

god i have to do every thing lol j/k pull it out get the bowls out and strip


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Uhhhh how about NO!!! when you fill the bowl with ice cream let me know and I will go down there and eat it with you. I will not get naked your still in trouble. You better be glad Im gracing you with my presents!! 


I LOVE YOU BABE :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

did you pull it all out you cock block


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 10:36 PM~18662422
> *did you pull it all out you cock block
> *


Really COCK BLOCK..
get your own damn ice cream and eat it buy your self.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spock your the shit bro didnt even have the frame to match the amount of flake looks like you sprayed it all the same time bad ass


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

LOOKS NICE SPOCK!!!! good job


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 10:39 PM~18662436
> *spock your the shit bro didnt even have the frame to match the amount of flake looks like you sprayed it all the same time bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


Well its not hard when all I wanted to do was BURRY all da pieces in flake


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

W E


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 11:11 PM~18662558
> *W E
> *



who you saying W E too, I know yout not talking to me after I gave your ass ice cream


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 25 2010, 11:14 PM~18662569
> *who you saying W E too, I know yout not talking to me after I gave your ass ice cream
> *


Fuck some ice cream make my boy a samich!!! :twak:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

spock just wonted to say thanks my wife loves the paint looks grate


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 26 2010, 07:56 AM~18663535
> *spock just wonted to say thanks my wife loves the paint looks grate
> *


  UR WELCOME


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 25 2010, 10:18 PM~18662588
> *Fuck some ice cream make my boy a samich!!! :twak:
> *


damn bro whats up with you and samich's 
what you say before you edited your post lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18664153
> *damn bro  whats up with you and samich's
> what you say before you edited your post lol
> *


Not everyone likes samich's spock... and I said I would make him a dinner and even send you one if you flip flop Mias paint but you never got back to me. so I never made him or you dinner.... :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

/\ thats not mias bike


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 10:58 AM~18664257
> */\ thats not mias bike
> *


whats not Mias bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the one you asked about flip flop paint 
that was a lil tiger


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 10:39 PM~18662436
> *spock your the shit bro didnt even have the frame to match the amount of flake looks like you sprayed it all the same time bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass i like those rims


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18664153
> *damn bro  whats up with you and samich's
> what you say before you edited your post lol
> *


i forgot to add boy :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 26 2010, 10:55 AM~18664242
> *Not everyone likes samich's spock... and I said I would make him a dinner and even send  you one if you flip flop Mias paint but you never got back to me. so I never made him or you dinner....  :cheesy:
> *


samich's are da shit!! but ill take a burrito instead or a torta :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 26 2010, 10:39 AM~18664513
> *samich's are da shit!! but ill take a BURRITO instead or a torta  :biggrin:
> *


thats better


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

come on bears you got 6 mins you can do it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 09:11 PM~18677496
> *come on bears you got 6 mins you can do it
> *


Fuck da bears go raiders!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

there not playing right now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL KILLER FRAME 
black base copper pearl :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats nice and classy and great covrage smooth all the way around :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my collection of 16's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 09:30 AM~18710355
> *thats nice and classy and great covrage smooth all the way around :wow:
> *


ive been perfecting my skills :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait to see the next one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed this last night and its for sale :biggrin: 

1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

had to respray landau's kids bike since i fucked up and scratched it when i was boxing it up :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 08:49 AM~18765873
> *had to respray landau's kids bike since i fucked up and scratched it when i was boxing it up  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nice job idiot!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 9 2010, 10:08 AM~18772438
> *:uh: nice job idiot!
> *


 :uh: a como estaras wey ni pa poner una pinche frame en una caja sirves!!! :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 06:46 AM~18765867
> *sprayed this last night and its for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> ...


100$!!?? For that shit :uh: the color is ugly nobody is gonna buy a frame with that ugly ass color. Shit looks like Gumbi


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 03:27 PM~18773166
> *100$!!?? For that shit :uh: the color is ugly nobody is gonna buy a frame with that ugly ass color. Shit looks like Gumbi
> *


hey nukka you aint gotta like it cocksucker


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 01:43 PM~18773214
> *hey nukka you aint gotta like it cocksucker
> *


Riding that bike would be like riding Gumbi ****** :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 04:27 PM~18773166
> *100$!!?? For that shit :uh: the color is ugly nobody is gonna buy a frame with that ugly ass color. Shit looks like Gumbi
> *


Calm it down


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 03:58 PM~18773260
> *Riding that bike would be like riding Gumbi ****** :uh:
> *


No its like riding my cock!!! You know what that's like ******!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 02:39 PM~18773371
> *No its like riding my cock!!! You know what that's like ******!
> *


Only a ****** would want another man to ride his cock :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 02:39 PM~18773371
> *No its like riding my cock!!! You know what that's like ******!
> *


I bet u gonna end up keepin that shit cuz nobody gonna buy that ugly ass frame. And o yeah. Vete mucha a la riata


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 05:09 PM~18773455
> *Only a ****** would want another man to ride his cock :uh:
> *


hmmmm :uh: your right sorry bout that  in that case well umm fuck you!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 05:11 PM~18773462
> *I bet u gonna end up keepin that shit cuz nobody gonna buy that ugly ass frame. And o yeah. Vete mucha a la riata
> *


me la pelas culero!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 03:13 PM~18773470
> *me la pelas culero!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your best comeback?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

So whats with the drama? what happened?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 05:33 PM~18773542
> *Is that your best comeback?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah im slacking today. i would say chinga tu madre but im not in da mood :uh:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 03:39 PM~18773557
> *yeah im slacking today. i would say chinga tu madre but im not in da mood  :uh:
> *


So what you're sayin is that on the weekends you just a dumbass?? :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18773889
> *So what you're sayin is that on the weekends you just a dumbass?? :happysad:
> *


yeah just on saturdays. unlike you bitch ass nukka :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2010, 05:38 PM~18773554
> *So whats with the drama? what happened?
> *


he keeps beggin for pics of my cock but i keep sayin no and now hes all butthurt and talking shit. :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 07:26 PM~18774704
> *he keeps beggin for pics of my cock but i keep sayin no and now hes all butthurt and talking shit.  :uh:
> *


No its actually the other way around. Then he wanted me to take spypics of guys asses at the mall, sorry homie but I don't do that **** shit.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 09:30 PM~18774726
> *No its actually his balls. Then i wanted him to take spypics of guys asses at the mall and he said no
> *


fixt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey i broke my phone last night text me had to get a new phone still have same number


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 07:26 PM~18774704
> *I keep beggin for pics of his cock but he keep sayin no and now im all butthurt and talking shit.  :uh:
> *


Man I always knew u were gay :uh: :wow: :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 9 2010, 07:38 PM~18774752
> *hey i broke my phone last night text me had to get a new phone still have same number
> *


Careful he gonna ask for pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 09:56 PM~18774810
> *Careful he gonna ask for pics
> *


oh what his broken phone u idiot :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18774853
> *oh what I want pics of him too  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont try and drag me in to your **** ways


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 05:09 PM~18773455
> *Only a ****** would want another man to ride his cock :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: not if i dont kiss you... :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18774912
> *:wow:  :uh:
> *


Hey wey I tried looking for u on Facebook and it said 'the ****** u trying to locate has been deported' wtf?? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 10:04 AM~18776312
> *Hey wey I tried looking for u on Facebook and it said 'the ****** u trying to locate has been deported' wtf?? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


hey cocksucker i got da papers!!!!! tu no pinche chuntaro!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here estupido!! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php...100001357112907


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SHE'S HOME :biggrin: but still have to go back to get more of her


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 06:43 PM~18778552
> *SHE'S HOME  :biggrin:  but still have to go back to get more of her
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky sunbitch!!!hey bro do u want all that black flake I got? For da bomb :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:angry: dont insolt me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18778601
> *:angry: dont insolt me
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we still cool though lol 
tomorrow am going to hit dmv get plates for her and go get the rebuilt motor and some more parts(extra hood fenders) stuff like that 
then change the oil and coolent and bled the brakes then tues or weds change the door and driver fender and start sanding it down to get it in black  befor more rain and the snow starts


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here's some of da flakes :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

please thank you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 07:39 PM~18778927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you want the whole lb??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 07:39 PM~18778927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok sold! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tht should cover the roof and fire wall good  and maybe the wheels with some badass 50's old wirehubcaps with the blue shinning though the spokes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 08:21 PM~18779264
> *tht should cover the roof and fire wall good  and maybe the wheels with some badass 50's old wirehubcaps  with the blue shinning though the spokes
> *


  just paint the whole thing black than do the flake that will give it the same affect as t4s bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 07:23 PM~18779284
> *  just paint the whole thing black than do the flake that will give it the same affect as t4s bike
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 8 2010, 08:46 AM~18765867
> *sprayed this last night and its for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.
> ...


sold :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

went on bike ride wit my nephews on saturday. one of my nephews belongs to a green club in school andy the take bike rides 2 times a yr. fucking 8mile rides on lowriders aint fun but fuck it  











slapped some pixie handle bars on the raton so my nephew could reach










i slapped some wider handle bars i found in my pile of junk. not really liking how they look so they coming back off.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

a few misc pics.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 19 2010, 01:06 PM~18852166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pic looks like you all had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2010, 09:50 PM~18241790
> *just did this frame for a customer here on lil quick lil flake job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


for ur black base is it just primer?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SPRAYED THIS LAST NIGHT
custom color mix by me :biggrin: (just mixed some colors i had laying around :happysad: )


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil pearl :0 


















































video i took this morning


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey there spock Im sitting here in class LMAO at your boy becuase he is at home with no Internet conection and he is going through with draws..... hellla funny shit  and to top it off I took the cell phone with me. BAHAHAHAH get cant any better then that.

P.S 
if you feel sorry enough for him, you may send hime a couple of pics and I will show him when I get home. Thats all his ass ever talks about drives me NUTS sometimes, also I did not make him a sandwich either LOL


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 21 2010, 08:30 AM~18869528
> *lil pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


hey spock lets see more pics of those big ass tits on ur avatar damn those things are ginormous :wow:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

if you haven't sent the sissy bar yet, send me some touch up paint

ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Oct 30 2010, 01:08 AM~18945485
> *if you haven't sent the sissy bar yet, send me some touch up paint
> 
> ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some new colors for this winter to play wit :wow: :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 11:14 AM~18958492
> *some new colors for this winter to play wit  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2010, 09:50 PM~18241790
> *just did this frame for a customer here on lil quick lil flake job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u paint gr8 man :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 PM~18962797
> *u paint gr8 man :thumbsup:
> *


Just flake :happysad:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 1 2010, 08:26 PM~18962891
> *Just flake :happysad:
> *


it looks sick


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

nice work


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it. :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice i see mias bike collecting dust text me tonight (NOHOMO)


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 08:59 AM~19033031
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

did you paint that 4 some one or is it 4 sale?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 10 2010, 09:06 PM~19037858
> *did you paint that 4 some one or is it 4 sale?
> *


For sale like always


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

pm me a price


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 10 2010, 09:08 PM~19037879
> *pm me a price
> *


Pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got some used cabinets from work that are perfect for my flake. so i was bored and took some pics :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man cool boxes my wife class amte is alwsome she droped the wireless card off for the night in trade for a few beers lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

MAN WE GOT 1/2 INCH OF SNOW ITS ON THE WAY BETTER START SPRAYING LOL 

WHAT GOOD OVER THERE HOWS WORK


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey spock is this a home video of you as a child :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 10 2010, 12:40 AM~19031720
> *sprayed some laser purple over a black base. looks fucking awesome pics dont do it any justice. ill take better pics and a video tomorrow in the sun. it has a cobalt blue look to it.  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i got a gurls frame how much for a paint job like this but wine or burgandy pm mi with the price :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey call me and let me know whats up hopeully i have service if not leave a message thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1976 schwinn up for sale or trade 80 shipped







































































_*80 shipped obo :biggrin: *_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake from the homie detonator :wow: was for sale but was givin to my niece for her birthday 
*[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 15 2010, 05:17 AM~19331222
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed some forks to test out the yellow laser flake i got from the homie detonater.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19349610
> *sprayed some forks to test out the yellow laser flake i got from the homie detonater.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass flake!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 17 2010, 01:59 AM~19350131
> *bad ass flake!!
> *


x2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been a really busy 24hrs :uh: . had to paint a few things that where pending. should be able to ship everything monday to everyone.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

had to paint a pixie and a lil tiger for the homie lesstime . mixed a few colors i had to make the lavender color. then i covered it in some gold pearl and ice pearl.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

then today i fixed james red frame and painted the other pieces for his kids pixie :biggrin: 

what scratch :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

forks and chainguard.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

video of lesstimes frames.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 08:36 PM~19356906
> *then today i fixed james red frame and painted the other pieces for his kids pixie  :biggrin:
> 
> what scratch  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

then i also decided to do this frame also since i was already painting and i got da itch :biggrin: 


1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 08:59 PM~19357108
> *then i also decided to do this frame also since i was already painting and i got da itch  :biggrin:
> 1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:0 do they have a green in that flake :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Dec 17 2010, 11:04 PM~19357625
> *:0  do they have a green in that flake :biggrin:
> *


yup im gonna be tryin that next on a 24in frame i wanna sell cause its taking up to much space


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

oops hi jacked ur thread homie
my first flake job and alil bit of my striping i gota practice my hand was hella shaky today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 18 2010, 12:28 AM~19358312
> *oops hi jacked ur thread homie
> my first flake job and alil bit of my striping i gota practice my hand was hella shaky today
> 
> ...


its all good bro. how much flake did you mix up in ur clear???


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 11:30 PM~19358323
> *its all good bro. how much flake did you mix up in ur clear???
> *


quarter tea spoon wit less than 100 cc of clear wasnt a very big panel :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1967 schwinn midget next in line to get the flake treatment :biggrin:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 09:31 PM~19356873
> *had to paint a pixie and a lil tiger for the homie lesstime . mixed a few colors i had to make the lavender color.  then i covered it in some gold pearl and ice pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cute, Hope they like them like T4 likes his


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Dec 20 2010, 04:51 PM~19377359
> *Pretty cute, Hope they like them like T4 likes his
> *


umm well they dont have a choice :biggrin:


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

horale carnal nice picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malicioso_@Dec 20 2010, 09:32 PM~19379638
> *horale carnal nice picture :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


umm gracias :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey spray sum of that green laser i wanna see wut it looks like before i buy sum :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 10:17 PM~19380184
> *hey spray sum of that green laser i wanna see wut it looks like before i buy sum :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no u buy it and then spray


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 20 2010, 09:57 PM~19380684
> *:uh:  no u buy it and then spray
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wur the hell u get all the schwinns i cant find shit in my area but over priced rust buckets u got any spares to sell


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 20 2010, 08:23 PM~19379531
> *umm well they dont have a choice  :biggrin:
> *


thats right if not they arent getting anything else


bro they look very nice i cant tell in the pic do both of them have the same pearl or does one have the ice and the other have the gold????

do you know when they will get here???

thanks again


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 21 2010, 06:42 PM~19387587
> *thats right if not they arent getting anything else
> bro they look very nice i cant tell in the pic do both of them have the same pearl or does one have the ice and the other have the gold????
> 
> ...


im shipping out today. i was off yesterday since i was out plowing til 8am. i stayed home and slept til 4 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Elspock!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:35 PM~19413950
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family Elspock!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :tongue:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 22 2010, 02:16 PM~19394293
> *PAYPAL: [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FELIZ NAVIDAD CABRON


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas from Dave_st214


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 06:43 PM~19414003
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 10:18 PM~19463206
> *
> *


you know u like it :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry I put my CRAPPY parts on your NICE paint!!!! but she loves it.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 11:56 PM~19464234
> *you know u like it :naughty: :naughty:
> *


Lol!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro 
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy new yr fam!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 05:00 PM~19414096
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I ship to canada also..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 03:22 AM~19473111
> *I ship to canada also..
> *


Thats cool to bad he's from long beach ny


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did some work tonight on a pixie im gonna sell after its all done.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 4 2011, 11:04 PM~19506657
> *lookin good homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks MIKE :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2011, 10:09 PM~19506731
> *thanks MIKE  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

you doing it to sale or 4 some 1?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 4 2011, 11:34 PM~19507005
> *you doing it to sale or 4 some 1?
> *


for anyone :biggrin: who pays for it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bro got money ready for the hollywood lmk bro thnx :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 5 2011, 12:52 AM~19507778
> *Bro got money ready for the hollywood lmk bro thnx  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah that hollywood :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: that motherfucker has put up a fight all night i had that bitch soaking wit a bunch of diffrent things to loosen up all the rust. the forks are shot bro im gonna have to cut off everything and the forks are gonna be fucked also.  i got the fender bolts soaking to take it off. ill end up cuttin them also. i might be able to fix the forks but let me look at them after i cut them up.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2011, 11:48 PM~19507751
> *for anyone  :biggrin:  who pays for it
> *


how much pm me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 5 2011, 01:09 AM~19507905
> *how much pm me
> 
> *


u got a pm


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up JOTO :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2011, 09:54 PM~19506507
> *did some work tonight on a pixie im gonna sell after its all done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da chainguard for the hollywood cleaned up.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 12:57 AM~19507818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you doin for this one?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2011, 10:37 AM~19509607
> *what are you doin for this one?
> *


just gonna strip it and then repaint it. homie wants it blue


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:41 AM~19509632
> *just gonna strip it and then repaint it. homie wants it blue
> *


paint or flakes?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2011, 10:55 AM~19509715
> *paint or flakes?
> *


paint but u know me ill find a way to add flake :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:59 AM~19509741
> *paint but u know me ill find a way to add flake  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: a little bit wont hurt him


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2011, 11:00 AM~19509760
> *:biggrin: a little bit wont hurt him
> *


no i got this one flake abalone it shifts from green to purple that might look good :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

post a pic. i cant find nothin like that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2011, 12:01 PM~19510235
> *post a pic. i cant find nothin like that
> *


just need to spray it over the right bases or over black :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 12:29 PM~19510484
> *just need to spray it over the right bases or over black  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that looks nice as hell


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did some more work on the hollywood. had to heat that bitch up to tear it apart. 





























also laid some fiberglass on the pixie


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

what up bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Jan 5 2011, 10:59 PM~19516839
> *what up bro
> *


qvo!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got the frame striped now just need to sand it and spray da primer :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

more work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 AM~19529987
> *more work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bro das sikk for sale o wa :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 7 2011, 01:17 PM~19531083
> *:wow:    bro das sikk  for sale o wa  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: customers bike :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammm das a sikk frame homie too bad nawt for sale


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 7 2011, 03:09 PM~19532164
> *Dammm das a sikk frame homie  too bad nawt for sale
> *


i know its a 16in girls pixie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 7 2011, 02:09 PM~19532164
> *Dammm das a sikk frame homie  too bad nawt for sale
> *


Yea da homie got one but ddnt wana sell it too mii


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 7 2011, 03:26 PM~19532352
> *Yea da homie got one but ddnt wana sell it too mii
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got some frames cleaned up today


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

spray sum of that green laser on one so those frames :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Jan 7 2011, 06:24 PM~19533912
> *spray sum of that green laser on one so those frames :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for a 26'' frame painted black whit silver flakes


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: ill see how it looks :wow: but next week i am going to buy some from you hows that green over silver :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

next project :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Jan 7 2011, 08:07 PM~19534749
> *:thumbsup: ill see how it looks :wow:  but next week i am going to buy some from you hows that green over silver :dunno:
> *


wit flake bro i only go wit a black base or a similar color other wise it looks like mashed potatoes when u add black pepper to it.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 05:43 PM~19534055
> * :thumbsup:
> *


ola


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:52 AM~19537373
> *next project :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: pm me when i should ship it  tomorrow good :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 06:31 PM~19533503
> *got some frames cleaned up today
> 
> 
> ...


twisted one's nice as hell :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:56 AM~19537403
> *ola
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

call me sometime tomorrow when you not spraying lol you got more work here


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:58 AM~19537417
> *twisted one's nice as hell :wow:
> *


i got a twisted seatpost i cut off a twisted frame that im gonna cut and put it on also :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:59 AM~19537429
> *call me sometime tomorrow when you not spraying lol  you got more work here
> *


more :wow: sweet!! heres my list for tomorrow. 

ur tank and chainguard

set of 20in rims that are gonna go wit that yellow laser frame

im gonna do a pixie in green laser to see how it looks :wow: 

need to sand the other pixie to get it ready for primer and paint. 

need to sand mias frame some more also 

and im making dinner for da family :uh: god i love being busy :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 AM~19537448
> *more  :wow:  sweet!! heres my list for tomorrow.
> 
> ur tank and chainguard
> ...


 :wow: cant wait to see and id like to know the next shipment of flake so i can pic if you have in stock if you dont ill add some to make stock bigger doing on monday or tues to let you know making sure i dont do over or anything like that lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 AM~19537465
> *:wow: cant wait to see and id like to know the next shipment of flake  so i can pic if you have in stock if you dont ill add some to make stock bigger doing on monday or tues to let you know making sure i dont do over or anything like that lol
> *


huh :uh: i didnt understand what u sayin :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:07 AM~19537465
> *:wow: cant wait to see ,
> and id like to know the next shipment of flake,
> so i can picksome for the next ride  if you have in stock
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:00 AM~19537432
> *i got a twisted seatpost i cut off a twisted frame that im gonna cut and put it on also  :wow:
> *



keep us posted :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:03 AM~19537448
> *more  :wow:  sweet!! heres my list for tomorrow.
> 
> ur tank and chainguard
> ...



and dont forget um sendin shit tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:11 AM~19537488
> *:happysad:
> *


ohhhhhhh ok i get it now. u want da list of what im getting :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:19 AM~19537535
> *ohhhhhhh ok i get it now. u want da list of what im getting  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jan 8 2011, 01:13 AM~19537495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats on next weeks list. 


next weeks list 

do a 16in female pixie

hopefully finish my pixie im doin 

more work on mias frame

got to start on a female frame for the homie lincolnsal also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:23 AM~19537563
> *oh i will cause i might be selling that bitch when its done  :biggrin:
> thats on next weeks list.
> next weeks list
> ...


fixed??? :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:23 AM~19537563
> *oh i will cause i might be selling that bitch when its done  :biggrin:
> thats on next weeks list.
> next weeks list
> ...


 :wow: 


dammmmmmm......lot's of work... :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ohhhh and i almost for got

im gonna paint furbys 26in schwinn hollywood tomorrow also


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:24 AM~19537571
> *fixed??? :happysad:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19537592
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: thats why we :boink: :naughty: :boink: you lol 
you might like my new idea for the next one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:31 AM~19537610
> *:biggrin:  thats why we  :boink:  :naughty:  :boink: you lol
> you might like my new idea for the next one
> *


*NO PATTERNS!!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont think so i hope you dont think so lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:38 AM~19537647
> *i dont think so i hope you dont think so lol
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:41 AM~19537663
> *
> *


no you post to have this face :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:44 AM~19537684
> *no you post to have this face  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

when you fly your ass out here lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:59 AM~19537786
> *when you fly your ass out here lol
> *


fuck that shit!! i dont fly!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hay homie got my parts to day they look good and match perfect thanks will post pic later thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

why no patterns ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got this pic mesage that woke me up :wow: :biggrin:  i need sleep not in the best mood today


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 11:48 AM~19540032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gaby: What is it ? and isn't it a part for you shouldn't you be glad ? ? ?? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes its a part for mias cruzer and am glad i just was not ready to be woken up lol i think i just need to eat and shower and ill be in a better mood


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

goin to the post office in a few


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 11:54 AM~19540085
> *yes its a part for mias cruzer and am glad i just was not ready to be woken up lol i think i just need to eat and shower and ill be in a better mood
> *



up all night :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 8 2011, 12:12 PM~19540218
> *up all night    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


    nope thats one of my problems


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:14 PM~19540227
> *     nope thats one of my problems
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 8 2011, 12:26 PM~19540321
> *lol
> *


dont make me tell jen to take your comp :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:29 PM~19540335
> *dont make me tell jen to take your comp  :biggrin:
> *


Gaby : HA HA HA HA :roflmao: maybe you just ain't a morning person like Mike you guys and your GRRRRRRRRRRR mornings I swear :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i am a morning person on most day when i know things are doing good but i was up late due to someone (james) buging me  
lol j/k james 

and am a little stressed cuz i want this new job 

did you get the box yet wife said it went out


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

good morning oh mightiy one 
: lesstime, elspock84


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:29 PM~19540335
> *dont make me tell jen to take your comp  :biggrin:
> *



that is fucked up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sup nukkas!!!! Just sprayed da kokaine :wow: now da rims and fubys bike.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:48 PM~19540455
> *Sup nukkas!!!! Just sprayed da kokaine :wow:  now da rims and fubys bike.
> *


now am stoked send me a pic mesage 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:42 PM~19540414
> *i am a morning person on most day when i know things are doing good  but i was up late due to someone (james) buging me
> lol j/k james
> 
> ...


Gaby : me box ? nope no box box I keep wondering is spocks garage insulated it's fucking cold ass hell outside to paint ( This year must insulate the damn garage !)


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 12:53 PM~19540484
> *Gaby : me box  ?  nope  no box box  I keep wondering is spocks  garage insulated it's fucking cold ass hell outside to paint  ( This year must insulate the damn garage !)
> *


yeah you and mike box and it dont look like it is but he do have two big ass heaters i use one he has to he must be working in a thong and thats it :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:55 PM~19540503
> *yeah you and mike box  and it dont look like it is but he do have two big ass heaters i use one he has to he must be working in a thong and thats it  :happysad:
> *


 LOL if he doesn't have a clean one I have a couple he could borrow :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:00 PM~19540529
> *LOL  if he doesn't have a clean one I have a couple he could borrow  :biggrin:
> *


hell send them this way :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: The only reason I ask is cause Mike tried to paint a couple of panels this past month when it was hella cold out and they came up all hazy they even took on the pattern that was under them I wonder if that will ever be popular patterns in haze in your paintjob ...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:02 PM~19540546
> *hell send them this way  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gaby : ok i'll send em my grandma said she didn't have a use for them she did try them on she said they didn't feel "right " :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:02 PM~19540552
> *Gaby: The only reason I ask is cause  Mike tried  to paint a couple of panels this past month when it was hella cold out and they came up all hazy they even took on the pattern that was under them  I wonder if that will ever be popular  patterns in haze in your paintjob  ...
> *


good ?'s have him post a topic and post pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:04 PM~19540569
> *Gaby : ok i'll send em my grandma said she didn't have a use for them she did try them on she said they didn't feel "right "  :biggrin:
> *


i dont want them lol 
those can go to spock
i want yours or some of the good looking homegirls :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:05 PM~19540579
> *good ?'s  have him post a topic and post pics
> *


Gaby: I think he won't it's his "shame " panels :happysad: sorry spock I kno I know I'm stealing your topic .... :tongue: you know we love you tho :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19540597
> *i dont want them lol
> those can go to spock
> i want yours or some of the good looking homegirls :biggrin:
> *


Gaby: HEY YOU SAID YOU WANTED THEM!!! don't back up now !!! :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:10 PM~19540629
> *Gaby: HEY YOU SAID YOU WANTED THEM!!!  don't back up now  !!! :roflmao:
> *


you said they where yours not ya gmas lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I said "I have a couple he could borrow " notice how I never said they were mine ... your mistake


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:14 PM~19540663
> *I said  "I have a couple he could borrow " notice how I never said they were mine ... your mistake
> *


  damn dislexics


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:17 PM~19540683
> * damn dislexics
> *


you should get that shit taken care of b4 it gets you into trouble on off topic .... those guys would tear you apart


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats why i dont post in there just do look at the nudes lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : Yeah that's why I go in there too lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:23 PM~19540725
> *Gaby  : Yeah that's why I go in there too  lol
> *


 :wow: HAY HAY HAY


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:25 PM~19540737
> *:wow: HAY HAY HAY
> *


What ? ? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:23 PM~19540725
> *Gaby  : Yeah that's why I go in there too  lol
> *


that's why I go in there too :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:28 PM~19540761
> *that's why I go in there too  :wow:
> *


oh umm That's why I go into the cabaret too ? ?? is that better ? I fixt ! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i have to kerosene heater goin at da dame time its like 85 in da garage and 12 outside  

im not wearing a thong they split my balls in half and i dont like that :uh: 
im freeballing :wow: all the flake flyin in da air has my ball lookin like a christmas ornament :happysad: 

now for da pics!!!


sprayed 2 good coat white base. now da kokaine can not be seen in da pics im uploading video and u can barely see it. so da pics and da video do it no justice at all!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:31 PM~19540786
> *i have to kerosene heater goin at da dame time its like 85 in da garage and 12 outside
> 
> im not wearing a thong they split my balls in half and i dont like that  :uh:
> ...


Bwahahahaha other than that good job I'm liking the flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here are da rims that i painted for da homie sik9d1. black base yellow laser i also recleared da chaingaurd to bury da flake a lil more


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:31 PM~19540786
> *i have to kerosene heater goin at da dame time its like 85 in da garage and 12 outside
> 
> im not wearing a thong they split my balls in half and i dont like that  :uh:
> ...


where the pic of the thong spliting the balls :happysad: 
damn that fing sick cant wait to see in person in the sun omg bro that amazing thank you for all your amazing talent :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:35 PM~19540820
> *where the pic of the thong spliting the balls :happysad:
> damn that fing sick cant wait to see in person in the sun omg  bro that amazing thank you for all your amazing talent  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ill pm u da pic later :wow: 

thanks for da support thanks again


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:35 PM~19540820
> *where the pic of the thong spliting the balls :happysad:
> damn that fing sick cant wait to see in person in the sun omg  bro that amazing thank you for all your amazing talent  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :twak: he said he wasn't wearing one !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:34 PM~19540811
> *here are da rims that i painted for da homie sik9d1. black base yellow laser i also recleared da chaingaurd to bury da flake a lil more
> 
> 
> ...


damn in some the pics it looks like t4s then the others the look hella diffrent that sic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:37 PM~19540842
> *damn in some the pics it looks like t4s then the others the look hella diffrent  that sic
> *


dat yellow flake is fucking crazy. im gonna do da green laser in a min :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:37 PM~19540839
> *ill pm u da pic later  :wow:
> 
> thanks for da support thanks again
> ...


starting to flap :happysad: 
thats sic omg that alone made me make a nice mess


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:40 PM~19540861
> *starting to flap :happysad:
> thats sic omg that alone made me make a nice mess
> *


 :uh: fucking one pump chump :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:41 PM~19540867
> *:uh:  fucking one pump chump  :uh:
> *


lol crazy fool gaby got me started long time ago and then you just finshed me lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok im off to do some more painting later


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:44 PM~19540889
> *lol  crazy fool gaby got me started long time ago and then you just finshed me lol
> *


hey I started nothing ! you best remember them was my grandmas not mine ! just cause u got a dirty imaginatin


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:46 PM~19540901
> *hey I started it all !  you best remember them are mine !  just cause u got a dirty imaginatin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:45 PM~19540895
> *ok im off to do some more painting later
> *


ok have fun thank you for the update they look really good


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 01:50 PM~19540918
> *hey I started it all !  you best remember them are mine !  just cause u got a dirty imaginatin
> :biggrin:
> *


you seem to have a way with words .... :roflmao: :twak: don't molest my words !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 01:54 PM~19540946
> *you seem to have a way with words  .... :roflmao:  :twak: don't molest my words !
> *


ok am sorry


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

so you should be !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:16 PM~19541063
> *
> *


Gaby : That's right grovel at my feet ! :tongue: Hey I didn't know spock didn't know there was two of us :dunno: I wasn't clear enough ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 02:28 PM~19541160
> *Gaby : That's right grovel  at my feet  ! :tongue:  Hey I didn't know spock didn't know there was two of us  :dunno:  I wasn't clear  enough  ?
> *


 :wow: 


and huh????\/\/
Hey I didn't know spock didn't know there was two of us :dunno: I wasn't clear enough ?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:33 PM~19541193
> *:wow:
> and huh????\/\/
> Hey I didn't know spock didn't know there was two of us  :dunno:  I wasn't clear  enough  ?
> *


 Mike & me I didn't know he didn't know there was two of us ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh using the same screen name lol i know it you cuz you put gaby and he dont put anything most of time


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

If I didn't say it was me you guys would think he was gay some stuff I say sounds a little girly :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol that be hella funnie


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 02:52 PM~19541307
> *lol that be hella funnie
> *


yeah I can just imagine it now there'd be pics like this all over 









Nope I ain't havin that :nono:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

no sun out  but some pics




















thanks elspock84


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey spock my buddie out here likes your work and want you do do his boat he said he'll drive out there and pick you up and when you do his boat you can do the 52


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got my to do list for today done. 

heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 06:33 PM~19542655
> *got my to do list for today done.
> 
> heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.
> ...



:wow: :wow: man i like that color it would look on my 12"


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 06:33 PM~19542655
> *got my to do list for today done.
> 
> heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.
> ...


Damm bro u get down. Nowiit redy for sum pinstriping


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 8 2011, 07:47 PM~19542804
> *Damm bro u get down.  Nowiit redy for sum pinstriping
> *


ill call my striper monday see if will do it. :biggrin: what did u want on it again??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 8 2011, 07:41 PM~19542749
> *:wow:  :wow: man i like that color it would look on my 12"
> *


 i have just enough blue left for a tiger :wow:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 06:49 PM~19542846
> *i have just enough blue left for a tiger  :wow:
> *



pm me a price


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da video of furbys bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 06:33 PM~19542655
> *got my to do list for today done.
> 
> heres da 62 schwinn hollywood this is for da homie furby. base color on this is dodge viper blue. than i sprayed it wit some canadian blue from da homie detonator.
> ...


chingon el color :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got some primer down. these are all cell phone pics right now. ill post better pics tonight.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 09:59 PM~19357108
> *then i also decided to do this frame also since i was already painting and i got da itch  :biggrin:
> 1975 schwinn jr frame and chainguard. black base and micro yellow laser flake. thi s fucking flake is insane! flops to 4 diffrent colors. da pics or the video dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 04:08 PM~19605972
> *SOLD!!!!!
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 02:07 PM~19605964
> *got some primer down. these are all cell phone pics right now. ill post better pics tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


the heat is on :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 03:26 PM~19606102
> *the heat is on :biggrin:
> *


But now my masked ripped! FUCK!!!!!! Its all good I got one coming !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

duc tape lol if that dont work super glue


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Great work homie!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 04:11 PM~19606304
> *duc tape lol if that dont work super glue
> *


Fuck that


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

call me tonight after 1030 my time its 318 right now need to talk about a deal have to shower for work now ttyl bro thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 15 2011, 04:12 PM~19606305
> *Great work homie!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this is a 16in female pixie for da homie tony

primer




























the color we went wit was an orange color wit a shit load of pearl in it already. pics dont do this color no justice at ALL. 











3 COATS OF BASE.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some laser orange just mixed a lil bit :biggrin: 




























2 heavy coats of flake


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 06:04 PM~19607268
> *some laser orange  just mixed a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow spechh less : :wow:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 06:04 PM~19607268
> *some laser orange  just mixed a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that is a hot fucking color


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 08:04 PM~19607268
> *some laser orange  just mixed a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




ok....were the fucks the vid. at :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here's da video finally


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

clean yo garage nukka :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 15 2011, 09:08 PM~19608144
> *clean yo garage nukka :biggrin:
> *


no shit its badddddddd. il have my brother do it :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:00 PM~19608087
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> ...


nicccccccce 


and thanks for the heads up with the other thing


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

What the fuck the garbage detail mean? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2011, 11:26 PM~19609305
> *What the fuck the garbage detail mean? :dunno:
> *


read da first page pendejo!! its says right on there :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 15 2011, 09:32 PM~19608295
> *nicccccccce
> and thanks for the heads up with the other thing
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right 
green, pink and orange. video loading right now.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 15 2011, 10:26 PM~19609305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:35 PM~19609371
> *heres da spray cans i sprayed to test da laser flakes over black. from left to right
> green, pink and orange. video loading right now.
> 
> ...


is it me or did the pink turn out blue???
what is that schwinn pic??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 12:29 AM~19609774
> *is it me or did the pink turn out blue???
> what is that schwinn pic??
> *


turned blue, purple, and a lil pink


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hummmm i cant see it but belive you lol pics never do fake any justs


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 12:35 AM~19609812
> *hummmm  i cant see it but belive you lol pics never do fake any justs
> *


no justice what so ever :no: :no: :no:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 11:33 PM~19609356
> *read da first page pendejo!! its says right on there  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I don't like it, change it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2011, 12:39 AM~19609831
> *I don't like it, change it.
> *


well i dont like ur real name. unless ur a tranny like chingon68mex :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

call me lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 12:42 AM~19609856
> *call me  lol
> *


i cant find my fuckin phone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol 
ill call you tomorrow then find your phone


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 12:54 AM~19609912
> *lol
> ill call you tomorrow then find your phone
> *


found it  should of charged this motherfucker lastnight.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol put it on now lol and you got the wrong pic on there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 01:02 AM~19609951
> *lol put it on now  lol  and you got the wrong pic on there
> *


its in my room charging now. naw i love that pic. it came out fucking badass. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes its a nice pic but theres one better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 01:05 AM~19609965
> *yes its a nice pic but theres one better
> *


which one foo?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

t4's pixie 
chump


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 01:11 AM~19609996
> *t4's pixie
> chump
> *


nukka that should be urs :biggrin: i had a better pic but i cant post it on here or anywhere til its done :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think i know what one it might be and i dont have a phone  or it would be


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 01:19 AM~19610034
> * i think i know what one it might be and i dont have a phone  or it would be
> *


not a bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2011, 12:41 AM~19609846
> *well i dont like ur real name. unless ur a tranny like chingon68mex  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Don't make this shit personal dude!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2011, 01:49 AM~19610119
> *Don't make this shit personal dude!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ne new projects bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 19 2011, 12:47 AM~19636516
> *Ne new projects bro
> *


right now i got to wait a lil bit. its gonna be colder than a motherfucker this weekend 











http://www.accuweather.com/us/il/waukegan/...ast-details.asp


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damm bro da suxx nutssss


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 19 2011, 12:55 AM~19636572
> *Damm bro da suxx nutssss
> *


shit it would be fine if at least snowed  shit id be making some money :uh:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 12:01 AM~19636604
> *shit it would be fine if at least snowed    shit id be making some money  :uh:
> *


Itz dun snowing o waa


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 10:52 PM~19636552
> *right now i got to wait a lil bit. its gonna be colder than a motherfucker this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Dam its hot here in Az I put away my sweaters and jackets. Don't need them.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 08:00 PM~19608087
> *here's da video finally
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 15 2011, 07:08 PM~19608144
> *clean yo garage nukka :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKIN.....I THINK SPOOKY IS A HOARDER. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 19 2011, 01:16 AM~19636687
> *THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKIN.....I THINK SPOOKY IS A HOARDER. :0  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you im just sloppy in da winter. too fucking cold to paint and clean at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 19 2011, 01:07 AM~19636640
> *Dam its hot here in Az I put away my sweaters and jackets. Don't need them.
> *


its gonna be -2 in da morning friday :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 19 2011, 12:23 AM~19636716
> *its gonna be -2 in da morning friday  :wow:
> *


Gaby :That's too fucking cold nomatter what anybody says man it's 50 F right here and I'm freezing


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 11:22 PM~19636713
> *fuck you  im just sloppy in da winter. too fucking cold to paint and clean at the same time :biggrin:
> *


Ha u still a HOARDER :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86+Jan 19 2011, 01:31 AM~19636747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 19 2011, 01:42 AM~19636802
> *Ha u still a HOARDER :angry:
> *


i am a hoarder! got a new addiction FLAKE!!!

got more flake in today!!!!!










heres da complete collection!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:41 PM~19668630
> *i am a hoarder! got a new addiction FLAKE!!!
> 
> got more flake in today!!!!!
> ...


Gaby :Why don't you just buy all the shades detonator has already and get it over with you know it's never enough :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:41 PM~19668630
> *i am a hoarder! got a new addiction FLAKE!!!
> 
> got more flake in today!!!!!
> ...


very nice cant wait to see some of them on more of my stuff lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Jan 22 2011, 05:54 PM~19668685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 05:36 PM~19668927
> *
> i know huh  :biggrin:
> *


what you want 1st ????


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 04:41 PM~19668630
> *i am a hoarder! got a new addiction FLAKE!!!
> 
> got more flake in today!!!!!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

might give u info on my frame might go out this monday!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 05:36 PM~19668927
> *y dont u get ur own screenname  :uh:  and get it over wit.  :uh:
> *


Gaby : don't know why I even talk to you hmmph


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 22 2011, 07:42 PM~19669338
> *Gaby : don't know why I even talk to you  hmmph
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: what I need to do is sell all my old flake to mike and then buy da rest from detonator


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i need some of that flake


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19671342
> *i need some of that flake
> *


MY FLAKE


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 07:55 PM~19669902
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: what I need to do is sell all my old flake to mike and then buy da rest from detonator
> *


Y DONT U F**KIN GIVE ME SUM i pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 23 2011, 12:09 AM~19671395
> *Y DONT U F**KIN GIVE ME SUM i pay shipping :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool 5 jars should be about 70 shipped


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 11:43 PM~19671582
> *Ok cool 5 jars should be about 70 shipped
> *


iou :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19674833
> *iou :biggrin:
> *


hey br oare you going to be in the elkgrove area today after 3ish??? hit up raul we going to meet up like to meet you and gaby


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 22 2011, 04:54 PM~19668685
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


you going to meet us out here???monica said have jenn text later


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 24 2011, 08:34 AM~19681182
> *you going to meet us out here???monica said have jenn text later
> *



on the way


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

is yaw setting up a sex party in my topic!!!    









































yaw makin me feel like the fat chick wit da car. just using me to get somewhere :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 09:05 AM~19681362
> *is yaw setting up a sex party in my topic!!!
> yaw makin me feel like the fat chick wit da car. just using me to get somewhere  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



lol to funny


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 11:12 AM~19681868
> *lol to funny
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i see u like ebay also


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

you till have the green you put on my pixie? i need some rims and Plaque painted


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:14 AM~19681881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i see u like ebay also
> *


yep i love ebay :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 11:15 AM~19681891
> *you till have the green you put on my pixie? i need some rims and Plaque painted
> *


yes i have some left


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

cool will send you a pic of what i got wen i get a min


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 24 2011, 11:21 AM~19681930
> *cool will send you a pic of what i got wen i get a min
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 24 2011, 08:30 AM~19681151
> *hey br oare you going to be in the elkgrove area today after 3ish??? hit up raul we going to meet up like to meet you and gaby
> *


we can be out there like 6 ish :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what going on spock how you feeling???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:21 AM~19722462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wa fork u goin with this it looks sikkk


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i have the stock one that are painted the same or i can get some springers for a little more 
its for sale 
mia is happy with it but she still remeberd that spock has her other bike so she dont want this


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 12:46 PM~19722628
> *i have the stock one that are painted the same or i can get some springers for a little more
> its for sale
> mia is happy with it but she still remeberd that spock has her other bike so she dont want this
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 01:24 PM~19723282
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


yep she is


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 02:28 PM~19723314
> *yep she is
> *


MONDAY SHE WILL BE HAPPY WHEN SHE SEES HER TANKS :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 01:46 PM~19723466
> *MONDAY SHE WILL BE HAPPY WHEN SHE SEES HER TANKS  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we both hope :happysad: if not she getting kicked out the famliy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

in da makings


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got any 20inch boys with guards laying around????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 03:12 PM~19723657
> *you got any 20inch boys with guards laying around????
> *


1975 schwinn jr frame wit chainguard 90 shipped obo


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 03:38 PM~19723863
> *
> *


got bills to pay


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i got 2 pixies and a 20 and a26 and a 12" and a scooter is you get bored and need somthing to paint lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 28 2011, 05:54 PM~19724695
> *i got 2 pixies and a 20 and a26 and a 12" and a scooter is you get bored and need somthing to paint lol
> *


Well send them through :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got to get the $ up first


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 29 2011, 01:17 PM~19730420
> *got to get the $ up first
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any pics yet? hno:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

any offers? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 03:32 PM~19731191
> *Any pics yet? hno:
> *


In an hour or so


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 03:07 PM~19731684
> *In an hour or so
> *


Apurate pues cabron!!! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 29 2011, 06:02 PM~19731967
> *Apurate pues cabron!!! :happysad:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 03:32 PM~19731191
> *Any pics yet? hno:
> *


chevy orange base wit some sparkle efx orange flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

GOLD FLAKE NUKKA!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 






















KANDY CARIBEAN BLUE (TEAL)


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

GOLD FLAKE NUKKA!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 





















KANDY JULIP GREEN


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

NICE NICE.
LOOKING FOR THE RIGHT COLOR SO I CAN BUY A FRAME OFF YOU.!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

damn spock you benn busy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 29 2011, 09:07 PM~19733195
> *NICE NICE.
> LOOKING FOR THE RIGHT COLOR SO I CAN BUY A FRAME OFF YOU.!
> *


Let me know wassup :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 08:40 PM~19733436
> *Let me know wassup :thumbsup:
> *


IM JUST WAITING UNTIL YOU DO A BLACK WITH SOME SILVER FLAKES OR A WHITE WITH SILVER SOMETHING AROUND THERE HAHA.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 07:39 PM~19732993
> *GOLD FLAKE NUKKA!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great well done!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 29 2011, 10:04 PM~19733614
> *IM JUST WAITING UNTIL YOU DO A BLACK WITH SOME SILVER FLAKES OR A WHITE WITH SILVER SOMETHING AROUND THERE HAHA.
> *


im gonna be using the gunmetal flake pretty soon here. so let me know what kind of frame u looking for and um we can work something out  










maybe some regular silver over black :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 10:39 PM~19733922
> *that looks great well done!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:41 PM~19733950
> *thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


im prally ganna get banned huh...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 10:43 PM~19733962
> *im prally ganna get banned huh...
> *


doubt it just dont mouth off to da MODS eveyone else can fuck off and go to hell :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:44 PM~19733972
> *doubt it just dont mouth off to da MODS eveyone else can fuck off and go to hell  :biggrin:
> *


well it started of with all these peple talkink shit on my bike..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 10:43 PM~19733962
> *im prally ganna get banned huh...
> *


i bet you will have a blast over in OT.  

what do you think Spock?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 11:43 PM~19733962
> *im prally ganna get banned huh...
> *


*
how long do you it to be for??*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 PM~19734007
> *i bet you will have a blast over in OT.
> 
> what do you think Spock?
> *


oh yeah. go to offtopic you will have a blast there :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 09:52 PM~19734054
> *
> how long do you it to be for??
> *


i didnt get that sir


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 11:54 PM~19734085
> *i didnt get that sir
> *


*banned how long would you like it to be for??? just LMK*


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 09:56 PM~19734102
> *banned how long would you like it to be for??? just LMK
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 11:57 PM~19734115
> *  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :sprint: :biggrin:
> *


*ok just checkin'*


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 09:58 PM~19734123
> *ok just checkin'
> *


hahaha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 10:58 PM~19734123
> *ok just checkin'
> *


FUCKING BULLY!  




























































DID I EVER TELL YOU THAT I LOVE YOU. :happysad:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:00 PM~19734147
> *FUCKING BULLY!
> DID I EVER TELL YOU THAT I LOVE YOU.  :happysad:
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 12:00 AM~19734147
> *FUCKING BULLY!
> DID I EVER TELL YOU THAT I LOVE YOU.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: *just getting ready to hit the ban button lol then I scrolled down*


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 10:03 PM~19734168
> *:roflmao: just getting ready to hit the ban button lol then I scrolled down
> *


i wish i had a ban button :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 30 2011, 12:08 AM~19734216
> *i wish i had a ban button :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 10:09 PM~19734223
> *:roflmao:
> *


 how long do u think it will be till im able to get one :happysad: 


































:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 06:37 PM~19732977
> *GOLD FLAKE NUKKA!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good pinche mojarra apestosa :biggrin:  
Dam I should a kept my pixies lol :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 29 2011, 11:03 PM~19734168
> *:roflmao: just getting ready to hit the ban button lol then I scrolled down
> *


momma didnt raise no foo! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 29 2011, 11:34 PM~19734478
> *Looks good pinche mojarra apestosa :biggrin:
> Dam I should a kept my pixies lol :happysad:
> *


shit i got 4 frames :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 11:12 PM~19734256
> * how long do u think it will be till im able to get one :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


2 more bikes for sale and 90 more topics about each one


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

daddy !!!!!?????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 30 2011, 12:02 AM~19734741
> *daddy !!!!!?????
> *


yup my fiance is pregnant! im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:50 PM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 30 2011, 12:18 AM~19734886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 12:19 AM~19734900
> *WAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
i thought you would like that...nohomo


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:14 PM~19734851
> *yup my fiance is pregnant! im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Congratulations on becoming a daddy!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

oh yeah i forgot that part fucker *CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS* homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Jan 30 2011, 12:22 AM~19734918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:50 PM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


time 4 a wagon build


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 30 2011, 12:35 AM~19735005
> *time 4 a wagon build
> *


shit i can finally do something wit these strollers ive had for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 01:39 AM~19735030
> *shit i can finally do something wit these strollers ive had for the last 3 yrs.
> 
> 
> ...


*I have some stroller parts for sale* :biggrin: *pm me*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 30 2011, 12:53 AM~19735117
> *I have some stroller parts for sale  :biggrin: pm me
> *


let me guess PM u or ur gonna ban me :uh:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 10:50 PM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:39 PM~19735030
> *shit i can finally do something wit these strollers ive had for the last 3 yrs.
> 
> 
> ...


man you need to get work you need more kids lol :wow: or sale me a stroller  my bro jus had a new lil girl was think of doing a wagon just stock wit som spock paint lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:50 PM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


DAM ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT U WERE GAY :0 :0 
SERIO IS IT YOURS OR SANCHOS?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
JK PUTO CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 30 2011, 02:14 AM~19735418
> *DAM ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT U WERE GAY :0  :0
> SERIO IS IT YOURS OR SANCHOS?? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> JK PUTO CONGRATS!!!!!!
> *


shhhhh she dont know that :happysad: 
no asshole not da sanchos!!  
gracias!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:40 PM~19733928
> *im gonna be using the gunmetal flake pretty soon here. so let me know what kind of  frame u looking for and um we can work something out
> 
> 
> ...


NICE NICE. GUN METAL LOOKS GOOD BUT THE SILVER IS NICE ALSO.
GUN METAL.!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PINCHE TLACUACHE NO TIENES EL SHOW STOPPER CHROME??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 30 2011, 04:01 PM~19738072
> *PINCHE TLACUACHE NO TIENES EL SHOW STOPPER CHROME??
> *


La turka porque la Mia es polaka  


Hell yeah I have some 2 sizes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 30 2011, 01:38 AM~19735307
> *man you need to get work you need more kids lol  :wow:  or sale me a stroller  my bro jus had a new lil girl was think of doing a wagon just stock wit som spock paint lol
> *


:nono: ill keep them  I wanna have at least 2 more


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD AND I GET MYSELF A FRAME.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 30 2011, 09:38 PM~19741009
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD AND I GET MYSELF A FRAME.!
> *


:h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 08:59 PM~19741219
> *:h5:
> *


hey pal you ready???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1980 SCHWINN LIL CHICK BLACK BASE LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

NEW CUSTOM MIX FLAKE BY YOURS TRULY 
RADIOACTIVE SUNBURST :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

THIS BITCH IS BAD WILL BE UP FOR SALE NEXT WEEK


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

cobalt blue and canadian blue flake


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 11:12 PM~19913042
> *THIS BITCH IS BAD WILL BE UP FOR SALE NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


getting creative with the flakage, looks great bro 

should do white seat, grips, tires, etc... and name it 'Da rootbeer float' :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 19 2011, 11:04 PM~19913427
> *getting creative with the flakage, looks great bro
> 
> should do white seat, grips, tires, etc... and name it 'Da rootbeer float'  :cheesy:
> *


ill let da buyer know that idea


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 09:50 PM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *




congrats homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 19 2011, 11:25 PM~19913599
> *congrats homie
> *


 :h5: :h5: thanks homie


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 12:50 AM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


  :thumbsup: y ya te portas bien, cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 12:50 AM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


DNA carnal LOL. naw Congrats carnal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Feb 20 2011, 09:47 PM~19919437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey its all good all im thinking is da tax refund :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 08:54 PM~19920153
> *
> hey its all good all im thinking is da diapers, wipes, formula, clothes  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 20 2011, 11:52 PM~19920651
> *:0  :wow:
> *


that too


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578304


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 21 2011, 04:22 PM~19924908
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578304
> *


those are great for polishing chrome :h5: :h5:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 12 2010, 09:47 PM~19311948
> *1976 schwinn up for sale or trade 80 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


ey ma frame gots a tiny ass scrach on the seat tube how much would u charge to fix ibtw its this frame if u dnt member lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 2 2011, 03:42 PM~19998686
> *ey ma frame gots a tiny ass scrach on the seat tube how much would u charge to fix ibtw its this frame if u dnt member lol
> *


GET A PIC OF DA SCRATCH


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 03:00 PM~19998797
> *GET A PIC OF DA SCRATCH
> *


ok cool


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i didnt feel like moping around all day and getting depressed so i took my ass outside and decided i needed a new bike to ride around da block so i grabbed a beach cruiser i had laying around since last august :biggrin: 
laid some primer down 



































laid down 3 coats of base gunmetal gray


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i decided to go wit some gunmetal flake also but i added a lil extra touch also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what up man? hit me up tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey. but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it. 


































































































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some videos i took. all together i did 4 coats of candy :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

dammmmm.....looks great homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 30 2011, 12:50 AM~19734651
> *IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY FIRST KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *



good luck homie..... :wow:         i wish u the best


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him :wow: 
1976 schwinn deluxe 




























black base of course :thumbsup:

















:wow: :wow: :wow: lil flake 




















da pics do that flake no justice at ALLL! 










































































one of da vids


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 04:08 PM~20107290
> *woke up feeling better today. so i decided to paint a bike i sold this morning. customer wanted purple but a custom mix  :wow: . got 5 flakes mixxed up and got a badass color for him  :wow:
> 1976 schwinn deluxe
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of my life. being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God. 




RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 10:10 PM~20126181
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


RIP OG you will be missed 

sorry bro for you and your fam if ya need anything give us a ring we here for ya


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 12:22 AM~20126239
> *RIP OG you will be missed
> 
> sorry bro for you and your fam if ya need anything give us a ring we here for ya
> *


Thanks fam I know u got my back and thanks for da love :h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

anytime brother


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear, bro. cool to see you having a positive look on it all. God speed to your family and yourself. :angel:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 19 2011, 02:01 PM~20128895
> *sorry to hear, bro. cool to see you having a positive look on it all. God speed to your family and yourself.  :angel:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 10:10 PM~20126181
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


DISPENSA ABOUT UR LOSS HOMIE!!>..RIP!....R U FROM SAN LUIS POTOSI TOO???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2011, 02:07 PM~20128928
> *DISPENSA ABOUT UR LOSS HOMIE!!>..RIP!....R U FROM SAN LUIS POTOSI TOO???
> *


Gracias homie . My parent are both from san luis potosi. My mommas from da capital and my dad was from santa maria del rio.  I take it ur potosino too??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................


RIP

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 19 2011, 05:07 PM~20130471
> *Gracias homie . My parent are both from san luis potosi. My mommas from da capital and my dad was from santa maria del rio.  I take it ur potosino too??
> *


YUP I WAS BORN IN THE CAPITAL!.....NOT THAT MANY PPL FROM THERE LIVE HERE.... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 06:46 PM~20136405
> *YUP I WAS BORN IN THE CAPITAL!.....NOT THAT MANY PPL FROM THERE LIVE HERE.... :cheesy:
> *


where im at theres un chingo de cerritos but thats it. not to many out here also. i think they are all out in texas from what i hear. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20136335
> *TTT..................
> RIP
> 
> ...


thanks mike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 05:30 PM~20136773
> *where im at theres un chingo de cerritos but thats it. not to many out here also. i think they are all out in texas from what i hear.  :biggrin:
> *


I LIVED BY EL SANTUARIO DE GUADALUPE....N TRUE THAT MOST OF EM R IN TEXAS!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20136783
> *I LIVED BY EL SANTUARIO DE GUADALUPE....N TRUE THAT MOST OF EM R IN TEXAS!
> *


orale we used to go there for da atole and da taquitos wit my dad. my momma is from la UPA unidad ponciano arriaga :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 05:38 PM~20136839
> *orale we used to go there for da atole and da taquitos wit my dad. my momma is from la UPA unidad ponciano arriaga  :biggrin:
> *


DAMNN I DONT REMEMBER THAT....I REMEMBER GOING TO SANTA MARIA!!...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20136849
> *DAMNN I DONT REMEMBER THAT....I REMEMBER GOING TO SANTA MARIA!!...
> *


yeah that place was nice. from what i remeber been 18yrs since i been there dont miss it at all :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 05:48 PM~20136919
> *yeah that place was nice. from what i remeber been 18yrs since i been there dont miss it at all  :happysad:
> *


YEAH.....THATS A LONG TIME!.....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:50 PM~20136927
> *YEAH.....THATS A LONG TIME!.....
> *


My dad swore never to go back after his momma passed in 93 and he kept his promise then he passed away in 97. Now my momma don't wanna go back either.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20137040
> *My dad swore never to go back after his momma passed in 93 and he kept his promise then he passed away in 97. Now my momma don't wanna go back either.
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS.....ITS KINDA CRAZY OUT THERE RITE NOW...NARCOTICS TRYING TO TAKE OVER


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:10 PM~20137070
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS.....ITS KINDA CRAZY OUT THERE RITE NOW...NARCOTICS TRYING TO TAKE OVER
> *


yeah my moms family been tellin her. shit and all of my moms family is out there. my moms and grandpa (rip) where the only ones out here.  i got family from my dads side but shit my cousins are in there 50s and 60s cant really kick it wit them :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20137186
> *yeah my moms family been tellin her. shit and all of my moms family is out there. my moms and grandpa (rip) where the only ones out here.   i got family from my dads side but shit my cousins are in there 50s and 60s cant really kick it wit them  :happysad:
> *


I HAVE A FEW FAM MEMBERS OUT THERE....BUT THEY LIKE IT...THEY SAY NARCOTICS DONT SHOW UP THAT OFTEN


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:24 PM~20137220
> *I HAVE A FEW FAM MEMBERS OUT THERE....BUT THEY LIKE IT...THEY SAY NARCOTICS DONT SHOW UP THAT OFTEN
> *


Zetas put up banner about 3 blocks from my grandmas house hno: . My og tried getting them out here since he was a citizen but they never said yes. Now its too late  I have like 30 cousins and not 1 of them fuckers have been up here. There loss  . How long has it been since u was there?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 07:07 PM~20137774
> *Zetas put up banner about 3 blocks from my grandmas house hno: . My og tried getting them out here since he was a citizen but they never said yes. Now its too late  I have like 30 cousins and not 1 of them fuckers have been up here.  There loss  . How long has it been since u was there?
> *


DAMN LAST TIME I WENT WAS LIKE 7 YEARS AGO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 4 2011, 11:54 PM~19506507
> *did some work tonight on a pixie im gonna sell after its all done.
> 
> 
> ...


finally got this thing finished and painted for my nephews birthday this weekend :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so its my youngest nephew birthday saturday so im rushing to get this bike done. i started the body work on this in january :happysad: finished sanding da bondo yesterday and primered it also. 



















goin wit da black base again :biggrin: since i was gonna bury this mothafucka in flake :wow: 



















im using my new mix blue light special


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

2 coats of flake :wow: ended up doin 4 coats :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































lil video hopefully we get some fucking sun tomorrow so i can get a video in da sun :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hoping to have a package on way on friday or sat


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 09:10 PM~20126181
> *So after a week of ups and downs we finally got da call :tears: as of 8:30 I have a new angel in heaven :tears: . My triple OG has gone home :tears: . This has been one of da hardest weeks of  my life.  being scared of da phone ringing not wanting to know but at da same time wanting too what was going on. We had been told earlier there was hope but I think that was my og's way of calming us down. But like I said when my pops passed. Our prayers where answered and he got better like we asked for. What better place than with God.
> RIP Carlos Del Pozo da baddest pachuco de San Luis potosi! I'll miss you always!!!
> *


Sorry about the loss carnal. Our thoughts and prayers to your familia.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 24 2011, 12:12 AM~20166026
> *Sorry about the loss carnal. Our thoughts and prayers to your familia.
> *


  gracias carnal


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 PM~20165451
> *4 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





that bish looks wet :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some videos in da sun :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 12:05 AM~20182923
> *put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



simple and sick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2011, 10:27 AM~20184940
> *simple and sick
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 01:57 PM~20185951
> *:biggrin:  thanks homie!!
> *



is that the one u need the seat 4 :wow:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20182923
> *put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20182923
> *put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


get that outside and get some pic


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20182923
> *put my nephews bike together tonight simple but flaked out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: looks good homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2011, 02:40 PM~20186186
> *is that the one u need the seat 4 :wow:
> *


:yes: can't wait to see da new seat :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 05:53 PM~20187318
> *get that outside and get some pic
> *


I did earlier today I'll post them up later


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 08:13 PM~20188215
> *:yes: can't wait to see da new seat :thumbsup:
> *



   gona be a sick one :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gave my nephew his bike yesterday :biggrin: he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 11:00 AM~20192571
> *gave my nephew his bike yesterday  :biggrin:  he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat  :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!... HEY U GOT PAYPAL?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 05:30 PM~20194060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da new blend orangeLESS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my special blends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

greengo green 










orangeless










blue light special 










radio actvie sunburst 










purple fusion


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> my special blends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> greengo green
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20194559
> *my special blends  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> greengo green
> ...


i wanna spray da green :wow: but need to order some damn clear!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice kolors


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20194559
> *orangeless
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: a few coats of clear :wow: :wow: 























































wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thank you again bro color is nuts cant wait to see it in the sun


:wow: :wow: a few coats of clear :wow: :wow: 























































wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 11:41 PM~20214811
> *thank you again bro color is nuts cant wait to see it in the sun
> :wow:  :wow: a few coats of clear  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: your welcome


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some pics and video in da sun


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 11:41 PM~20214811
> *thank you again bro color is nuts cant wait to see it in the sun
> :wow:  :wow: a few coats of clear  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...





holly shit :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all boxed up ready to go this friday  

u see how the trike is in too peaces .. :wow: 
ill pm u when it's sent out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

busted out 2 new frames tonight for a customers daughters got 1 more to go for tomorrow :biggrin: 

purple passion 














































new blue blend















































side by side


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:19 PM~20231569
> *busted out 2 new frames tonight for a customers daughters got 1 more to go for tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> purple passion
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: dang i really like that purple


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 31 2011, 11:06 PM~20232103
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  dang i really like that purple
> *


its one of my signature blends :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

videos are up :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 09:33 PM~20214706
> *:wow:  :wow: a few coats of clear  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 01:00 PM~20192571
> *gave my nephew his bike yesterday  :biggrin:  he loved it. had him going though and told him someone had stolen the bike seat off his other bike. he ran inside and told my mom "abi we need to call nine uno nuno cause they took my seat" . when he saw it he was like whos is dat  :wow: me being da great uncle i am told him "its urs pendejo" so he gave a big hug and said lets go outside!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...























here's ur little homie's fabric :biggrin: 

next time u see it it will be all stitched up   
but u get to see them together in how it will look  



sick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 08:35 PM~20238865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship: I can't wait to see it :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 10:39 PM~20239675
> *:wow: :worship: I can't wait to see it :wow:
> *



ya....score with the match on the blue's :biggrin: i think after watching ur vid.
it's gona looks crazy......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 10:44 PM~20239709
> *ya....score with the match on the blue's :biggrin: i think after watching ur vid.
> it's gona looks crazy......
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yeah its gonna be a perfect match since they flake has both them colors in it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:16 PM~20239962
> *:biggrin:  yeah its gonna be a perfect match since they flake has both them colors in it  :biggrin:
> *


yup........    


so u still dont want to fly huh :biggrin: 

i got a caprice i need soaked up here:biggrin:  









:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 11:29 PM~20240056
> *yup........
> so u still dont want to fly huh :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 
i seen this movie one to many times :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:32 PM~20240076
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> i seen this movie one to many times  :happysad:
> 
> ...




wow :biggrin: good fuggin movie   

i know i was just playin any way's

i know how that shit is....im afraid of heights.... i hate them shit....

and according to that homie.....the one time he gave in too fly :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 11:48 PM~20240214
> *wow :biggrin: good fuggin movie
> 
> i know i was just playin any way's
> ...


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

now back to pixie heaven :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 01:09 AM~20240905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this one before :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2011, 01:23 AM~20240973
> *i seen this one before  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ha homie....i gona send the trike out monday with lesstimes stuff...
again today i couldnt make it to the post office :dunno: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 07:40 PM~20244086
> *ha homie....i gona send the trike out monday with lesstimes stuff...
> again today i couldnt make it to the post office :dunno:  uffin:
> *


X2 I was stuck at work til 4 today


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 12:09 AM~20245651
> *X2 I was stuck at work til 4 today
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got bike #3 done tonight :biggrin: . i named this mix pretty in pink :biggrin: 





















pretty in pink special blend :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of flake :biggrin: no clear yet 





































3 coats of clear


----------



## l1l_b1rd (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20251703
> *3 coats of flake  :biggrin: no clear yet
> 
> 
> ...


dope color :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

real dope kolor :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


im goin to the post office in a little wile uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

how u lookin spock....... :biggrin: cause i didnt fuckin make it again :thumbsdown: tomorrow's another day :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 10:15 PM~20260160
> *how u lookin spock....... :biggrin: cause i didnt fuckin make it again :thumbsdown: tomorrow's another day :scrutinize:
> *


x2 didnt make it either. :happysad: got a nasty scare at work. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage! hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything is ok. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

wow homie.......congrats ............is it ur 1st.????

good luck with every thing......we wish u the best



H.N.I.C. AND FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20260430
> *wow homie.......congrats ............is it ur 1st.????
> 
> good luck with every thing......we wish u the best
> ...


yup my first baby :biggrin: i was so scurred!! but its all good!! my sister had a baby today also! :h5: so my baby is gonna have a crime partner :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 10:39 PM~20260473
> *yup my first baby  :biggrin:  i was so scurred!! but its all good!! my sister had a baby today also!  :h5: so my baby is gonna have a crime partner  :biggrin:
> *




thas good shit homie........best of luck


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 10:51 PM~20260622
> *thas good shit homie........best of luck
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 08:26 PM~20260302
> *x2 didnt make it either. :happysad:  got a nasty scare at work. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage!  hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything is ok. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 4 2011, 11:00 PM~20260742
> *congrats bro :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all sent out brother :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

congrats brother. now you have to sell me the trike cus you ain't going to have time to work on it = )


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 8 2011, 09:34 PM~20295036
> *congrats brother. now you have to sell me the trike cus you ain't going to have time to work on it = )
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: tas pendejo! not for sales :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1968 SCHWINN JR . BLACK BASE, A SHIT LOAD OF BLUEBERRY FLAKE AND 3 COATS OF CANDY BLUE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 06:28 PM~20299156
> *1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER
> 
> 
> ...



thas the kolor i want 4 the aladdin trike   

keep that in mind


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20299542
> *thas the kolor i want 4 the aladdin trike
> 
> keep that in mind
> *


i got you homie


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin good homie :biggrin: also i didnt kno u had any taste for music the oldies are the shiot :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20300567
> *lookin good homie :biggrin: also i didnt kno u had any taste for music the oldies are the shiot :biggrin:
> *


come on nukka!!! i love good music! shit i love oldies  got that from my momma she jams to oldies in spanish :biggrin: . shit a lot of oldies i jam to know i heard in spanish first :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 10:12 PM~20300243
> *i got you homie
> *



after this one...im sending it over


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT UR SEAT TODAY HOMIE.....   

NOW IT STARTS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 01:39 PM~20311224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got mikes trike fame in today and had it media blasted right away :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 4 2011, 08:26 PM~20260302
> *x2 didnt make it either. :happysad:  got a nasty scare at work. me and my lady work together and well she told me she was spotting and it scarred da fuck outta me i thought da worst! thought my lady was havin a miscarriage!  hno: so had to rush to dr and make sure everthing was good. and thank god everything is ok. they took an ultrasound and i got to see my baby for da first time!!!! but lil fucker had its legs crossed and we werent able to see if its a boy or girl. on da 26th hopefuly it shows us. so i can start picking da colors for da stroller
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


damn babies always hide their goods!!! i just found out today me and my lady are having a girl!! :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hows the glad bag and my creative wrapping, everything made it safe and sound, I went out of the way to protect that shit since i used the bag, lmao.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 11:49 PM~20325267
> *hows the glad bag and my creative wrapping, everything made it safe and sound, I went out of the way to protect that shit since i used the bag, lmao.
> *


havent opened it yet


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 11:52 PM~20325308
> *havent opened it yet
> 
> *


well stop lookin at injternet boobies and open that shit, lmao. at least I didnt put condoms in there like someone else we know :0 

ahahahahahaha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:05 AM~20325453
> *well stop lookin at injternet boobies and open that shit, lmao. at least I didnt put condoms in there like someone else we know  :0
> 
> ahahahahahaha
> *


fuck that bissh!! (LINCOLNSAL) nukka sent me some old ass expired condoms :mad


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

pink base pink laser flake :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20329713
> *pink base pink laser flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20325500
> *fuck that bissh!! (LINCOLNSAL) nukka sent me some old ass expired condoms  :mad
> *


i heard he saved them frm high school :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 18 2011, 12:52 PM~20364886
> *i heard he saved them frm high school :roflmao:
> *


naw bro dumb ass and his boyfriend was tryin to get pregnant :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 09:09 PM~20325500
> *fuck that bissh!! (LINCOLNSAL) nukka sent me some old ass expired condoms  :mad
> *


Hey but you must of used them cuz you got your lady pregnant :0 :biggrin: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2011, 11:30 AM~20365586
> *naw bro dumb ass and his boyfriend was tryin to get pregnant  :uh:
> *


You asked me to be your boyfriend I said "no" now you all mad?? Pinche ****


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20374324
> *You asked me to leave you alone and I said "no" now i wanna suck ur cock very **** *


fixed


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20374336
> *fixed
> *


hmmmmm noooooo.


Anyways bessch did u get my spy pics I sent u last night? I'm still learning. :happysad: :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put some work into mikes trike tonight. since it was da first decent night all week :uh: . 

sandblasted the fender at work getting it ready for some flake :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did a lil welding and grindng here. god damn was it tight in there. my paws where too big. had to break some mixing sticks and use those to sand. 



















made a stand for it also so i can paint it. 











heres da special blend im doing for mike this shits gonna be crazy :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i also decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.  

1958 schwinn corvette


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

stripped and sandblasted the chainguard. also had the frame media blasted ready for paint tomorrow or saturday :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 12:00 AM~20386735
> *i also decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette
> ...


Thats very nice of you man. :thumbsup: 


Dibs on the rims and steering wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 21 2011, 10:12 PM~20393182
> *Thats very nice of you man. :thumbsup:
> Dibs on the rims and steering wheel!  :biggrin:
> *


neither for sale :biggrin: my first rims and my first steering wheel so keeping bof :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got mikes trike painted today. not done yet still needs clear and im gonna be redoing paint the caps in a diffrent color to breake up da pink :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20397813
> *heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color, my daughters bike fenders would look dope that color, too bad my moneys tied up in blue crush rite now. put a few pints of that paint aside for me, lol.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 03:52 PM~20397974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 22 2011, 06:08 PM~20398670
> *looks good homie
> *


oh yea forgot...........FOCK YOU NUKKA


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2011, 08:00 PM~20398622
> *I like that color, my daughters bike fenders would look dope that color, too bad my moneys tied up in blue crush rite now. put a few pints of that paint aside for me, lol.
> *


no paint nukka its ALL FLAKE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86+Apr 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20398670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS GUEY! 























FUCK YOU :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 01:17 PM~20396909
> *neither for sale  :biggrin:  my first rims and my first steering wheel so keeping bof  :biggrin:
> *


*
SOLD!*

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 22 2011, 09:45 PM~20399195
> *
> SOLD!
> 
> ...


yeah too me :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da homie detonater wanted me to take pics of da trike wit da flash so here yaw go.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:28 PM~20399493
> *yeah too me  :happysad:
> *


damnit! i lost another bid


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 22 2011, 10:40 PM~20399560
> *damnit! i lost another bid
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:41 PM~20399566
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


more like
:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey you have any pics of the orangeless frame your doing for me ?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20399874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you cant wait til tomorrow pics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:21 PM~20399884
> *thanks you  cant wait til tomorrow pics
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 PM~20398697
> *no paint nukka its ALL FLAKE
> *


you know what i mean focker, don't make me send you some more garbage bags to clean that garage up foolio :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2011, 01:45 AM~20400907
> *you know what i mean focker, don't make me send you some more garbage bags to clean that garage up foolio :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :happysad:
> *


   :fuq: :fuq: 








































:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:29 PM~20399498
> *da homie detonater wanted me to take pics of da trike wit da flash so here yaw go.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

i got no words to say :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 














but fuckin sick :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so her we go     

i tride to do the seat with piping....but the seat was jus too small...and the pipping looked to big....like bulging out style :uh: 

so i re-did it....with rolls n pleats      looks 10 times sicker  


im working on the seat pan now  lookin real good tho


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 23 2011, 08:58 AM~20402065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want one time to save up that looks sick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 11:01 AM~20402072
> *i want one time to save up  that looks sick
> *



any time homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 23 2011, 10:58 AM~20402065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :around: :around: :around: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1980 fairlady for lesstimes wife black base and some hawaian punch flake 



some black base 




























got da flake ready to shoot 










3 coats of flake might do one more for shits and grins :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 11:38 AM~20402241
> *GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          :around:  :around:  :around:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




glad u like it homie  

seat pans next :wow: im workin on it now as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 12:13 PM~20402439
> *1980 fairlady for lesstimes wife black base and some hawaian punch flake
> some black base
> 
> ...




thas comin nice     

good luck less time........on ur wife's project     
cant wait to see ur build up :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

started on my cruiser also 

black base 






























my blend for my grandpas tribute bike. calling it ferruco mix 



















this is just for the first 2 coats i used 2 cups this size :wow: 










still need to clear


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 10:13 AM~20402439
> *1980 fairlady for lesstimes wife black base and some hawaian punch flake
> some black base
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 02:28 PM~20403545
> *:wow: got lesstimes frame recleared and i cleared his wifes frame also
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to ask for a pic how the 1st one is :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres you video nukka


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 04:36 PM~20404041
> *so after sprayin a small cap wit da flake and then adding some cabarnet candy i decided to candy out the frame also
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20404175
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


CIRCLE JERK!!!!!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 06:32 PM~20404269
> *CIRCLE JERK!!!!!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 08:29 PM~20399498
> *da homie detonater wanted me to take pics of da trike wit da flash so here yaw go.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FUCKING BADASS :worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 25 2011, 09:27 AM~20414036
> *:0  :0  :0 FUCKING BADASS  :worship:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 05:32 PM~20404269
> *CIRCLE JERK!!!!!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 25 2011, 05:14 PM~20416791
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: ur no fun


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 03:46 PM~20416930
> *:uh: ur no fun
> *


I WAS MORE ON THIS LEVEL.
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 25 2011, 06:01 PM~20417035
> *I WAS MORE ON THIS LEVEL.
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:wow: sounds fun too


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

one of my neighbors dropped off his kids power wheel that he had one of his boys paint :uh: these mothafuckas didnt even spray any primer to seal da old paint :banghead: :banghead: than they sprayed some kind of pearl and rainbow flake mix that was blotchy and dripped everywhere. 

























































scuffed and masked ready to paint tomorrow.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2011, 05:38 PM~20417773
> *:wow: sounds fun too
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed da power wheel tonight. 

made sure to seal this mothafucka unlike the other fuckers. 




















lavender base 





































mixed up some laser flakes. pink and purple 










cant really see da flake in da pics but it has enough. im gonna wetsand it and reclear it tomorrow to bury the flake  























































i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 02:03 PM~20397447
> *got mikes trike painted today. not done yet still needs clear and im gonna be redoing paint the caps in a diffrent color to breake up da pink  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Love the whole process .... U have some major talent!  
Much appreciated for a beautiful piece of ArtWork for my Lil Princess :biggrin: 
Play Boy, U b Killin 'Em :wow: :wow: 
I see u gotta a Big Wheel Project goin on right now.......When r u ready for Gia's??
Yo, I gotta a Hooked up guest room w u n ur fams name on it...Wut up? I got u on the tickets, everything come stay w us for a lil n we could really Do it up!

Also, also....I saw ur expectin ur first lil' one! :wow: congratulations to u n ur wife on the lil bundle of joy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2011, 08:13 PM~20442795
> *:wow:  Love the whole process .... U have some major talent!
> Much appreciated for a beautiful piece of ArtWork for my Lil Princess :biggrin:
> Play Boy, U b Killin 'Em :wow:  :wow:
> ...


awww ur making me blush :happysad: but im a big pussy i dont fly  i seen la bamba way to many times. so this ****** dont fly :biggrin: but thank you and mike for giving mad props and being my first customer :cheesy: a yr ago today mike hit me up about gias first bike :biggrin: time flys when u having fun


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2011, 08:56 PM~20436098
> *sprayed da power wheel tonight.
> 
> made sure to seal this mothafucka unlike the other fuckers.
> ...


ITS SOOOOO PRETTTY.
:cheesy: 











:420: 







ON THE REAL THAT SH'T IS LOOKING GOOD.
:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 28 2011, 10:02 PM~20443729
> *ITS SOOOOO PRETTTY.
> :cheesy:
> :420:
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 08:54 PM~20444242
> *:biggrin: thanks homie
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 28 2011, 11:17 PM~20444496
> *:tongue:
> *


hey u ever gonna want that frame nukka :wow: i got 1 left


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20444716
> *hey u ever gonna want that frame nukka  :wow: i got 1 left
> *


AS BAD AS I WANT IT. I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEYS RIGHT NOW.
ALL GOING TOWARDS GAS AND MOSTLY GAS. . .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 29 2011, 01:26 PM~20447918
> *AS BAD AS I WANT IT. I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEYS RIGHT NOW.
> ALL GOING TOWARDS GAS AND MOSTLY GAS. . .
> 
> *


    ITS ALL GOOD NUKKA!! WHEN EVA U READY ILL BE READY FOR YA :boink: :boink: :boink: mega **** :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 12:13 PM~20448188
> *     ITS ALL GOOD NUKKA!! WHEN EVA U READY ILL BE READY FOR YA  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: mega ****  :happysad:
> *


IM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT.! :fuq: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 29 2011, 02:35 PM~20448315
> *IM NOT A PIECE OF MEAT.!  :fuq:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my vieja says the same thing :happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

IT SUCKS




jk :biggrin: 





> *i was able to snap some pics of da flake. but it looks better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 01:33 PM~20448670
> *my vieja says the same thing  :happysad:
> *


BECAUSE YOU BE CARRYING THE BEEF.
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 29 2011, 04:09 PM~20448841
> *BECAUSE YOU BE CARRYING THE BEEF.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:57 PM~20443689
> *awww ur making me blush  :happysad:  but im a big pussy i dont fly    i seen la bamba way to many times. so this ****** dont fly  :biggrin:  but thank you and mike for giving mad props and being my first customer  :cheesy:  a yr ago today mike hit me up about gias first bike  :biggrin:  time flys when u having fun
> *



now ur making me blush :uh: :biggrin:   

tru on that one year shit :wow:  

ur seat should be out tomorrow...ill hit u up when it's in the mail   

bad asss work on that power wheel homie....keep that shit comin


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

busy day today :happysad: had a few orders to fill.


used blackbase of course.




























i did a mix of a 4 diffrent blues.




























4 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

charlie brown blend :biggrin: 




























































































charlie brown


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i did this frame just so i could finally use the GREENGO green flake mix 

im gonna need a new camera cause its not capturing da colors right  




































































































greengo green


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN SICK HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

charlie brown blend 












southern blues blend 












greengo green blend


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:46 PM~20455222
> *i did this frame just so i could finally use the GREENGO green flake mix
> 
> im gonna need a new camera cause its not capturing da colors right
> ...


thats sick i miss ma pixie sell me a frame lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 2 2011, 01:23 PM~20466925
> *thats sick i miss ma pixie sell me a frame lol
> *


you can have this one for 100 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 11:28 AM~20466967
> *you can have this one for 100 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


i already got a green bike :happysad: do u got any frames ready for paint ? or bare metal n shit?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 2 2011, 01:32 PM~20467005
> *i already got a green bike  :happysad: do u got any frames ready for paint ? or bare metal n shit?
> *


ummm im working on getting a few more right now. ill let you know in about a week or so


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:10 PM~20467282
> *ummm im working on getting a few more right now. ill let you know in about a week or so
> *


orale koo...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BUMP.
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got the new sparkle efx colors in stock now if yaw intrested :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 12:51 PM~20498086
> *got the new colors sparkle efx colors in stock now if yaw intrested  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ey foo i got a frame thats bondoed but needs work how much would u charge to fix the bondo its nothing major just to lazy to do it and to paint it with that apple red flakes ? pm foo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 6 2011, 02:54 PM~20498101
> *ey foo i got a frame thats bondoed but needs work how much would u charge to fix the bondo its nothing major just to lazy to do it and to paint it with that apple red flakes ? pm foo
> *


you got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all sent out today...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 6 2011, 08:26 PM~20500009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

well since i got MORE flake i need to put up another cabinet. so i decided to hook it up :wow: im gonna do this one first since its empty and after this one is done ill empty the other one and hook that one up too. :wow: used some aviation stripper to remove da old paint and then sanded it da metal all down. mixed some chrome and charcoal flake for this one since im gonna attempt to do some candy patterns :wow: so wish me luck yaw. candy tomorrow :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:49 PM~20501697
> *well since i got MORE flake i need to put up another cabinet. so i decided to hook it up  :wow:  im gonna do this one first since its empty and after this one is done ill empty the other one and hook that one up too.  :wow:  used some aviation stripper to remove da old paint and then sanded it da metal all down. mixed some chrome and charcoal flake for this one since im gonna attempt to do some candy patterns  :wow:  so wish me luck yaw. candy tomorrow  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



that is a nice color.
i want it.!
:fool2:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:50 AM~20501410
> *:fool2:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 06:03 PM~20531911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: kinda like pin da tail on da donkey!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i had to touch up da candy rootbeer frame i did a few weeks ago and well i didnt like how it came out. so i redid another girls frame da same color :biggrin: and this came out better


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

real nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change  . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

dont member saying it on here but i got my brothers bike frame back that had gotten stolen along wit da plaque off da other bike. so we have decided to build itas a fuck you to da asshole who took 









also getting ready for Sic713 to work his magic on it :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 12:06 AM~20575409
> *sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change   . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.
> 
> 
> ...



sick homie        :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 12:38 AM~20575642
> *dont member saying it on here but i got my brothers bike frame back that had gotten stolen along wit da plaque off da other bike. so we have decided to build  itas a fuck you to da asshole who took
> 
> 
> ...




thas the way u get em back


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> is that frame racked in the front?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> > is that frame racked in the front?
> 
> 
> just a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 10:38 PM~20575642
> *dont member saying it on here but i got my brothers bike frame back that had gotten stolen along wit da plaque off da other bike. so we have decided to build  itas a fuck you to da asshole who took
> 
> 
> ...


post the video again!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 10:46 PM~20582394
> *post the video again!
> *


what video??


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 08:45 PM~20582386
> *just a lil bit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

got any 20 stingrays ready 4 u 2 paint pm me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what good spock hows the baby ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 23 2011, 01:18 PM~20610542
> *what good spock hows the baby ???
> *


today we find out if its a boy or girl :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 11:54 AM~20610762
> *today we find out if its a boy or girl  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :h5: :drama: :drama: :drama: hno: hno: 
cool let us know when you find out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 23 2011, 02:14 PM~20610874
> *:h5:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  hno:  hno:
> cool let us know when you find out
> *


ill post it here and on facebook :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

It looks like it might be a girl!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 02:36 PM~20611664
> *It looks like it might be a girl!
> *


hell yea cool congrats bro


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hay homie going to ship out that seat in the am been out of town my dad was sick sorry


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 23 2011, 07:43 PM~20612882
> *hay homie going to ship out that seat in the am been out of town my dad was sick sorry
> *


Don't worry about bro it's all good. Hope ur dad gets better. My prayers got to yaw


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Went to da dr and it looks like we having a lil girl


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

congrats :thumbsup: my wife is having a girl too in Aug.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:49 PM~20501697
> *well since i got MORE flake i need to put up another cabinet. so i decided to hook it up  :wow:  im gonna do this one first since its empty and after this one is done ill empty the other one and hook that one up too.  :wow:  used some aviation stripper to remove da old paint and then sanded it da metal all down. mixed some chrome and charcoal flake for this one since im gonna attempt to do some candy patterns  :wow:  so wish me luck yaw. candy tomorrow  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wut happened to this did u candy it yet ??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 23 2011, 09:36 PM~20613828
> *congrats :thumbsup: my wife is having a girl too in Aug.
> *


mine will be born in october i think since they saying sept30
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 23 2011, 10:10 PM~20614174
> *wut happened to this did u candy it yet ??
> *


naw bro gonna re do it gonna do something diffrent. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 07:05 PM~20613505
> *Don't worry about bro it's all good. Hope ur dad gets better. My prayers got to yaw
> *


yea dad is doing good he is going back to work to day i just got back to GA last night


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@May 24 2011, 11:11 AM~20617883
> *yea dad is doing good he is going back to work to day i just got back to GA last night
> *


THANK GOD :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

How you wanna do this spock.
you wanna race.?

:fool2: 
:fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:43 AM~20638419
> *How you wanna do this spock.
> you wanna race.?
> 
> ...


like run? or like on a bike :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:44 PM~20638426
> *like run? or like on a bike  :happysad:
> *


roll? :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:47 AM~20638455
> *roll?  :uh:
> *


oh you wanna smoke some blunts :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:50 PM~20638476
> *oh you wanna smoke some blunts  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 
smoke some flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:50 AM~20638478
> *:biggrin:
> smoke some flake.
> *


you can smoke these nutts bish!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20638490
> *you can smoke these nutts bish!
> *


y si no quiero guey.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:55 AM~20638511
> *y si no quiero guey.!
> *


hmmm no pues ta cabron. :uh: bueno si quieres. no es de a huevo tampoco


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 10:56 PM~20638523
> *hmmm no pues ta cabron.  :uh:  bueno si quieres. no es de a huevo tampoco
> *


mas puto.!
:rant:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:59 AM~20638538
> *yo soy mas puto.!
> :rant:
> *


i know :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20638651
> *i know  :happysad:
> *


Conoces a micho.?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 12:25 PM~20640645
> *Conoces a micho.?
> *


CHUPAS!! :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 12:33 PM~20641430
> *CHUPAS!!  :wow:
> *


FATGINA.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20641457
> *FATVEINYCOCK.!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 12:38 PM~20641469
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 09:06 PM~20613515
> *Went to da dr and it looks like we having a lil girl
> *




       


thas great to here    


i got the trike on friday    


sick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2011, 04:55 PM~20647795
> *
> thas great to here
> i got the trike on friday
> ...


 :happysad: glad you liked it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 29 2011, 01:02 AM~20649745
> *:happysad:  glad you liked it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Spock gets ass to mouth.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i finally got my caddy flaked out today  picked up da homie sic713 from chicago and brought his ass to wauktown to put in some work 

tag teamed da caddy and had it flaked out in about 2 hours


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wheres the patterns????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> so i finally got my caddy flaked out today  picked up da homie sic713 from chicago and brought his ass to wauktown to put in some work
> 
> tag teamed da caddy and had it flaked out in about 2 hours



looks sick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> wheres the patterns????


That's next we started wetsanding da car today  . He's gonna do some striping jobs first than we will start da patterns


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> looks sick


Thanks homie. Kinda glad I waited to flake da car when sic was here cause he roughy me some new tricks  this mothafucka knows what he's doing :worship:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> so i finally got my caddy flaked out today  picked up da homie sic713 from chicago and brought his ass to wauktown to put in some work
> 
> tag teamed da caddy and had it flaked out in about 2 hours


:thumbsup:lookin good, ill be waitin for the next set of pics... :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been slacking wit da pics on here sorry just a quick lil recap of what went down last week.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut up dick breath how u been homie car looks fuckin sic wish i could have painted wit one of the best n learned sum new tricks:fool2:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Caddy looks sic bro, get it huh, haha...

I love the detailed pics, everyone (butt) the one with the moon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> wut up dick breath how u been homie car looks fuckin sic wish i could have painted wit one of the best n learned sum new tricks:fool2:


Man bro it was an honor having my nukka sic work on my car. I wish I would have learned something but he works REALLY REALLY REALLY FAST!!!!!! He's a true artist! I'm glad to say he's my FRIEND! :worship: :worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ps he will be back at my house next year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Caddy looks sic bro, get it huh, haha...
> 
> I love the detailed pics, everyone (butt) the one with the moon.


I had to see da MOON everyday :banghead:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Man bro it was an honor having my nukka sic work on my car. I wish I would have learned something but he works REALLY REALLY REALLY FAST!!!!!! He's a true artist! I'm glad to say he's my FRIEND! :worship: :worship:


 How did you pay him huhh bishhh. :naughty:
:boink: or :fool2::sprint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> How did you pay him huhh bishhh. :naughty:
> :boink: or :fool2::sprint:


 I plead da fif! Only thing I can say is I haven't been able to shit for 2 weeks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> I plead da fif! Only thing I can say is I haven't been able to shit for 2 weeks


 Its ok buddy.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey dat caddy looks firme...
dat foo sic gets down,
i met him in h-town...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> :h5:


 :h5: sup big ngguh. 




















:finger:Hows the caddy coming along guey.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been a while since i built a bike but here we go 2 bikes in a week so we can make it to a show on sunday . da one frame is my first ever lowrider bike i bought back in 95. the other one is my brothers rat rod that was stolen back in october. got it back in march but only the frame. 
this pic i posted on facebook sunday wondering if i could finish them 










also tried simple patterns on both bikes for the first time.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i jam to tejano music so i dont care if u dont like my music im jammin too


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this is my brothers bike that was stolen back in october. we decided to hook it up as a fuck you to that nukkas who stole it. again im just starting to fuck around wit patterns and god damn it its a motherfucker!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da bikes about 85% done


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lookin real good homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> this is my brothers bike that was stolen back in october. we decided to hook it up as a fuck you to that nukkas who stole it. again im just starting to fuck around wit patterns and god damn it its a motherfucker!!


damn shits sick


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> this is my brothers bike that was stolen back in october. we decided to hook it up as a fuck you to that nukkas who stole it. again im just starting to fuck around wit patterns and god damn it its a motherfucker!!


for sum reason this one reminds me of TONY THE TIGER except these flakes aint frosted:420::yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

more pics. saturday night before the car show my nephew said he wanted some more paint on his bike like mine. 

an hour later we had this.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

only 3 bikes made it to da show (us) and we won woohooo :uh: wish there would have been more bikes but oh well.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

still working on my tape skills. so i sprayed my welding helmet today


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> only 3 bikes made it to da show (us) and we won woohooo :uh: wish there would have been more bikes but oh well.




looks great brother


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> looks great brother


thanks homie!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> thanks homie!!


i started this new autobody shop job...so i havent been on here as like i was...but im tryin..
im gona take this shit as far as i can go..my dream is to paint one day..so will see how it go's
i ant goin now were so ill keep ya up dated..but any way i still got all that shit for u to still paint...just got to be boxed and shipped..hit me with a pm when ur ready..i know u had alot on ur table ..
:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> i started this new autobody shop job...so i havent been on here as like i was...but im tryin..im gona take this shit as far as i can go..my dream is to paint one day..so will see how it go'si ant goin now were so ill keep ya up dated..but any way i still got all that shit for u to still paint...just got to be boxed and shipped..hit me with a pm when ur ready..i know u had alot on ur table ..:h5:


Damn you lucky! I wish I worked at a shop. But I think I wouldn't want to do anything when I got home. Anything I can help you wit let me know


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut up elspook


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> wut up elspook


WASSSSUP POOHTOE! :fool2:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DR. Spock 
ups tracking number
1z8458260365185363


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

member that blue flake i got from you longass time ago will chould i spray it with a 1.4 tip??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been slacking on my topic. heres some pics of a few bikes ive done in da last 2 weeks. 

royal blue flake over black base. this frame is on its way to lincolnsal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

redrum flake mix over black base


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

simple green flake blend over black base.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil tiger with baby bluez flake blend over black base.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much to flake my welding helmet?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

guat color sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> guat color sir


Th cheapest color you got.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

60 shipped back to you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> 60 shipped back to you


Lesstime wants to know what the gheyest color you have is?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ummm pink and lavender


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got a facebook message


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gold rush blend going on this frame tonight!!! cant wait to see this bitch blinging!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:

made sure there was flake everywhere


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 4 good coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand and lay some tape :wow:
> 
> made sure there was flake everywhere


is this gunna be up for sale???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

rodzr said:


> Looks good bro


thanks homie :thumbsup:



orangecrush719 said:


> is this gunna be up for sale???


\
nope customer sent it to me to make it look flakey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nice


 Grassyass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok pics!! i did some patterns on da gold bike from last night. i just finished about 30 min ago. i would have been done sooner but i redid da patterns 2times


































































































3 coats of clear will wetsand and reclear to burry patterns.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> ok pics!! i did some patterns on da gold bike from last night. i just finished about 30 min ago. i would have been done sooner but i redid da patterns 2times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fuckin sick bro...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

How much to paint a frame bro?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> How much to paint a frame bro?


 What size frame? What color? Does da frame have mods?


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks fuckn awsome


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

rodzr said:


> Looks fuckn awsome


 Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

elspock84 said:


>


hit that birch with 3 coats of candy and it would be off the hook,looks great how it is too,I am gonna have to try some of the flake,all I have is hok micro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

growmaster4 said:


> hit that birch with 3 coats of candy and it would be off the hook,looks great how it is too,I am gonna have to try some of the flake,all I have is hok micro


 Naw coustomer wants da bike gold wit da candy patterns. This flake is da shit!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Naw coustomer wants da bike gold wit da candy patterns._* This flake is da shit!!!!!*_



hahaha as soon as i read that I thought of this...... 1:11 "my flake is the shit" bahahahaha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hahaha as soon as i read that I thought of this...... 1:11 "my flake is the shit" bahahahaha


wahahahah!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bloody mary flake blend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this will be up for sale sometime next week


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

elspock84 said:


>


esta chingon ese color de flakes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> esta chingon ese color de flakes


gracias looks like candy but its all flake


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


fockin dope bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey bro what kind of tape do you use wen you lay down the patterns


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

umm masking tape :ugh:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> umm masking tape :ugh:


wat kind tho cause the tape i got doesnt curve with out folding over


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> wat kind tho cause the tape i got doesnt curve with out folding over


the 1/4 in green and 1/8 green tape


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1968 fairlady


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lookin real good bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> lookin real good bro


 Thanks homie! Glad you and your family made it through da hurricane.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Al spock le gusta la Ria............


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TA!!!!!! T sumo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Las nalgas


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

T chingo


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

since my baby is on da way any day now i figured id paint as much shit as possible. 
mixed some silver, black and charcoal flake. and a lil something something.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

bro if u have any frames with body mods alredy dun lmk year duznt matter but ether 16 or 20


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> bro if u have any frames with body mods alredy dun lmk year duznt matter but ether 16 or 20


ok ill let u know


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

tnx bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

stoppin by to say thanks for all the hard work you put in to the paint job been to 3 shows and placed everytime BIG THANK YOU GOES OUT TO ELSPOCK keep up the good work 
























more to come  GOODTIMES 208FINEST here to suport your bad habet lol (FLAKE)


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh and am going to call you tonight so keep your phone on


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 364337
> View attachment 364338
> View attachment 364339
> View attachment 364340
> ...





lesstime said:


> oh and am going to call you tonight so keep your phone on


thank you for the bidness!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:h5:


elspock84 said:


> thank you for the bidness!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> the 1/4 in green and 1/8 green tape


shit i have some of that tape and it folded over the first few times. had to curve it hella slowly till i got it right. the out come of what i was doing was cool though, a little off but first try always is.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations Spock may God bless u and ur family and especially ur new born.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> Congratulations Spock may God bless u and ur family and especially ur new born.


 Thanks homie! :h5: time for them sleepless nights :happysad:


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

felicidades carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn bro looks like you were the one pushing lol all sweaty and shh lol j/k congrats enjoy every minwe got something coming in the mail for you we just wanted to make sure it was a GIRl before we sent it dr can be wrong sometimes oh and nice shirt wheres mine????


elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats bro my lil baby was born this month Also the 18th


elspock84 said:


> First pics wit daddy! I'm an ugly summabish!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CONGRATS BRO:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

congrats homie...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks homies!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Daddy day today!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

congradulation.bro was the name of the bby


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> congradulation.bro was the name of the bby


 Thanks bro. Her name is guadalupe theresa Rivera my greatest work ever!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Pics of da board!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i finally get to post these fucking pics! lol. got a call from less in late august wit him wanting to redo his kids bike for vegas. i suggested we just do a whole new bike since i had one just laying there taking up space. so da plan was hatched to do a new frame and a few extra things to get it ready for vegas. started da FLAKE work on sept 1st. for those who follow my paint topic in da paint forum saw the pics but a lot of yaw dont go in there. so heres da pics enjoy! 


i ran out of room to hang shit up but i managed. looked like a jungle gym wit all da shit hanging around me.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da flake mixed up ready to go. called it da guacamole blend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 good coats


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Did a little taping lastnight  more pics tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i wanted to take pic of da tape process but forgot 
:banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finnaly got this shit done! it beat da shit outta me. i ripped all da tape off of this bitch 3 times before i was happy wit it.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homies


 Meh I seen better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Meh I seen better


thats what ur vieja said on ur honeymoon


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> thats what ur vieja said on ur honeymoon


 Hijo de la chin........


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hijo de la chin........


 Wahahahahahhahahahahah!!!!!! Te chingue :boink: :boink:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey bro you should have a box next fri or the following monday thanks


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

wheres my frame bish.! :rant:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> wheres my frame bish.! :rant:


 Up his culo maybe


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks like u sat on my chainguard u meco head


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> It looks like u sat on my chainguard u meco head


No mames for real?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE WORK HOMIE..


 Thanks homie. Let me know when u ready we can flake ur babys ride


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> wheres my frame bish.! :rant:


 Where my money mafucka!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Where my money mafucka!


:boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :boink:


 Get some money and u get a frame mafucka!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Get some money and u get a frame mafucka!


i have the money bish. watcha talking about wilis.
i want to do a custom frame but i no no what. :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

al Julio le gusta la maca............


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> al Julio le gusta la maca............


 Macana adentro de lincoln sal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i have the money bish. watcha talking about wilis.i want to do a custom frame but i no no what. :dunno:


 U want a bike wit no seat no mas el puro seat post pa estar bien sentado :boink: Hey I have 2 schwinns wit da tank welded already on. I can hook one up for u si quieres.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> U want a bike wit no seat no mas el puro seat post pa estar bien sentado :boink: Hey I have 2 schwinns wit da tank welded already on. I can hook one up for u si quieres.


tienes peetures oh que guey.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> tienes peetures oh que guey.!


 Not yet ill have da frames this week


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Macana adentro de lincoln sal


 Pinche chilango joto


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pinche chilango joto


 I win


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Not yet ill have da frames this week


:banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

xmas in october!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i get a shirt for being you number 1 pain in the ass customer


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> i get a shirt for being you number 1 pain in the ass customer


:thumbsdown:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

BADASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> BADASS WORK :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsdown:


 :'(


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> i get a shirt for being you number 1 pain in the ass customer


 Banned


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finnaly got to spray some flake after 5 weeks! homeboy i did the frame for wondered if i could 2 tone or fade the flake which sounded like a good idea. so went wit light blue flake first then some darker blue over it. all over the black base. 





































3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:run: :boink: CHINGA ERES UNA VERGA SPOCK:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

another sweet thread homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did some quick ghost patterns u can say on the frame. ive tried to take pics but i cant capture them wit the camera thats y im calling them ghost patterns lol.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i had 4 blends laying around but not enough for one bike so i threw them all together and this came out. looks fucking crazy lol 
its lavender then fuschia then blue then red its fucking crazy. too bad i dont know whats all in it lol. 





































































fucking youtube removed da audio lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

16in china frame. sprayed in my new blend doo doo brown over black base. 130 shipped obo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

A chinga desde cuando agarras chinas wey?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

eeeeeeeee why braking the authentisity u shuda got a schwinn bro but stilll very nice color :thumbsup:


elspock84 said:


> 16in china frame. sprayed in my new blend doo doo brown over black base. 130 shipped obo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> A chinga desde cuando agarras chinas wey?





furby714 said:


> eeeeeeeee why braking the authentisity u shuda got a schwinn bro but stilll very nice color :thumbsup:


not for me just to sell :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da frame today gonna be FLAKING da shit outta this mothafucka lol


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo elspock84 feliz dia de los muertos :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo elspock84 feliz dia de los muertos :wave:


qvo! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

canandia flake blend over black


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like that blue frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i like that blue frame


Thank u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chainguard is done.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Chainguard is done.


U knows da rules fucker :twak: pics or it didnt happen :twak: no pm required post it here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> U knows da rules fucker :twak: pics or it didnt happen :twak: no pm required post it here


I'm almost home. I will post it up when I get there.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm almost home. I will post it up when I get there.


K u did laser cut it right :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> K u did laser cut it right :biggrin:




























Of course. All the best parts are made by machines.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Of course. All the best parts are made by machines.


That bitch looks fucking sick!!!! Ill hit u up later for da forks and handle bars! Nutting better than handmade :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> That bitch looks fucking sick!!!! Ill hit u up later for da forks and handle bars! Nutting better than handmade :thumbsup:












Maybe if I have a chance tomorrow I will draw something up.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Maybe if I have a chance tomorrow I will draw something up.


Oooo weee!!!! Can't wait to flake and pattern this bitch out!!!!! Great work homie!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Oooo weee!!!! Can't wait to flake and pattern this bitch out!!!!! Great work homie!


 What color you going to go with?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Maybe if I have a chance tomorrow I will draw something up.



:fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What color you going to go with?


Dunno yet gotta see what my brother wants. But it will be flakes out u best believe that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2:


Nice huh


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Nice huh


:yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes:


Wait til it's done next yr.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Wait til it's done next yr.


:no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Quick lil pattern job.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CHINGA THOSE PATTERNS LOOK BADASS LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CHINGA THOSE PATTERNS LOOK BADASS LOKO:thumbsup:


Gracias! More competion for u carnal! This is also going to tejas!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Quick lil pattern job.


Pretty


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pretty


ay tu!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey pm ur paypal not lettn me pm u


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Gracias! More competion for u carnal! This is also going to tejas!


:cheesy: CHINGA THATS WHATS UP. HEADS TO HEADS ON THE SAME PAINTERS ARTE LET ME GUESS SAN ANTO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Quick lil pattern job.


That tight g


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That tight g


thanks 


HOTSHOT956 said:


> :cheesy: CHINGA THATS WHATS UP. HEADS TO HEADS ON THE SAME PAINTERS ARTE LET ME GUESS SAN ANTO?


no de willson county chepa la chingada where thats at.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

SIMON I KNOW WHO IT IS. ES A TODA MADRE ESE CABRON.GLAD I HOLD A PIECE OF HISTORY.ELSPOCK FIRST PATTERN PAINT JOB.QUE NO CABRON?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SIMON I KNOW WHO IT IS. ES A TODA MADRE ESE CABRON.GLAD I HOLD A PIECE OF HISTORY.ELSPOCK FIRST PATTERN PAINT JOB.QUE NO CABRON?


First one I ever got paid for!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> First one I ever got paid for!!


STILL PART OF HISTORY.I HOLD YOUR HEART FROM NOW ON CABRON:roflmao: JK YOU MY BOY LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> STILL PART OF HISTORY.I HOLD YOUR HEART FROM NOW ON CABRON:roflmao: JK YOU MY BOY LOKO:thumbsup:


Ay que romantico!!!! :blushing:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

SHOT ME A PRICE ON A DISPLAY BOARD ON THE PM PORFA


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Al julio le gusta la ..............


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Al julio le gusta la ..............


:fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Al julio le gusta la ..............


la que me apesta cuando cago.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2:


Tu vete mucho pa la verga! :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Tu vete mucho pa la verga! :boink:


mira guey. yo te parto el culo.! :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> mira guey. Mejor parteme el culo.! :naughty:


Sasss! :boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Sasss! :boink:


ahahahahah pinche guey.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> ahahahahah pinche guey.!


Fucking noob! I win!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> finnaly got this shit done! it beat da shit outta me. i ripped all da tape off of this bitch 3 times before i was happy wit it.


this is fuckin insane good shit bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Stilo-G said:


> this is fuckin insane good shit bro


Y thank u


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

[how much on one of those bored bro lmkQUOTE=elspock84;14779612]Y thank u [/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did some more garbage detail 2 weeks ago and found this. not a scratch or dent! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

prepped this last night for some flake tonight. i can see y less left the seatpost in lol :banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been dying to flake this frame out for da last 2 weeks! finally made some time to do it today. 

black base of course




















first i laid a GOOD coat of ultra mini flake 




















then i made a nice lil blend to put on top. now this bitch is flaked out from top to bottom in and out! :thumbsup: now this is just the beging of this project. next is da patterns and some candy. :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

cooler for one of my homies.



















cooler is done just needs some wetsanding and more clear and ready to go to its new home lol.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

also got da frame sanded down to lay patterns on it tonight and probably have some color on it by this weekend.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats cooler looks sick bro 
cant wait to see what you do on the frame get down on it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> thats cooler looks sick bro
> cant wait to see what you do on the frame get down on it


thanks!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> cooler for one of my homies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orale looks badass loko:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> orale looks badass loko:thumbsup:


Gracias guey!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finnaly got some patterns on the silver flaked frame. did all flake patterns. not a drop of candy on this frame.
























western blue flake 
















fire red flake


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

captian america


elspock84 said:


> finnaly got some patterns on the silver flaked frame. did all flake patterns. not a drop of candy on this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> finnaly got some patterns on the silver flaked frame. did all flake patterns. not a drop of candy on this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship::worship: wow bro that,s one sick job !!!!
i cannot wait to get my frame that you dide the ex frame of linconsal !!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> :worship::worship: wow bro that,s one sick job !!!!
> i cannot wait to get my frame that you dide the ex frame of linconsal !!!


Thanks for da love homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Thanks for da love homie


do you remember around what year was the blue blue frame you sold to linconsal ??? is it in one of your video ???? again your doing a dammmm sick job keep it on !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> do you remember around what year was the blue blue frame you sold to linconsal ??? is it in one of your video ???? again your doing a dammmm sick job keep it on !!!!! :thumbsup:


Ummmm I think its a 68 but shit that was like 10 frames ago lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Ummmm I think its a 68 but shit that was like 10 frames ago lol



well thx i know it must be hard to be soure cuz it was a long time ago but thx for the sick job you dide on that frame i,ll soon have i,ll just look at serial # to know for soure !!!
keep on the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> well thx i know it must be hard to be soure cuz it was a long time ago but thx for the sick job you dide on that frame i,ll soon have i,ll just look at serial # to know for soure !!!
> keep on the great work :thumbsup:


That bitch is flaked out and I don't think ur gonna be able to read it lol. I'll find da pics.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> That bitch is flaked out and I don't think ur gonna be able to read it lol. I'll find da pics.


 thx if you find it pm it to me !!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

it,s cool i found it by looking in your topic thx again !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> it,s cool i found it by looking in your topic thx again !!!!:thumbsup:


so was it the 68?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> so was it the 68?


yup :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally flaked out my badges today. these are just da begining of what im gonna do to these. patterns are next. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> finally flaked out my badges today. these are just da begining of what im gonna do to these. patterns are next. :thumbsup:


badd ass bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

16in schwinn midget new green blend no name for it yet


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> 16in schwinn midget new green blend no name for it yet


am in love all over


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

new green blend :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Meh it looks ok


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Meh it looks ok


:finger:


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

LOOOVE THAT GREEN FRAME!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

GreenBandit said:


> LOOOVE THAT GREEN FRAME!!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what it do bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> what it do bro


nuttin chillin wit my baby


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did a lil late night painting today. started at midnight and by 3am central time i was done :thumbsup:



some black base

















3 good coats of gold blend flake. im loving the color


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some patterns maybe tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

damn scooter that shits nice
:420:




elspock84 said:


>


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> damn scooter that shits nice
> :420:


Gracias poohtoe


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

a lil taping 


































candy orange 

























candy cabarnet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 coats of clear made it chine!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear made it chine!



:fool2::h5::thumbsup::worship:

you got down on this one guey. 
i want this chet.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2::h5::thumbsup::worship:
> 
> you got down on this one guey.
> i want this chet.


its pretty much sold localy :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear made it chine!


:wow:  :worship: wow sick work as always keep on the great work !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> :wow:  :worship: wow sick work as always keep on the great work !!!!! :thumbsup:


thanks bro. i got another one i just started yesterday that im gonna flake out and pattern by this weekend that will be up for sale


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> thanks bro. i got another one i just started yesterday that im gonna flake out and pattern by this weekend that will be up for sale


 pm sent i wait for reply . and again that frame is real sick work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> pm sent i wait for reply . and again that frame is real sick work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


pm replied prices always negotiable :thumbsup:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

sick colors whats that gold mixed with


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

thomas67442 said:


> sick colors whats that gold mixed with


5diffrent flakes in that flake blend  top secret


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> 5diffrent flakes in that flake blend  top secret


fuchin lier tell us!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> fuchin lier tell us!


:nono: my blends is my secret


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> :nono: my blends is my secret


how much u charge to paint a bike bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> :nono: my blends is my secret


well mabe ill have to send sum money ur way and u can send me a jar of secret blends:fool2::happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear made it chine!


looks chingona:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> looks chingona:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did a lil winter cleaning and organizing in da garage last night since i couldnt find shit and kept getting tape stuck on my fucking shoe! 
im running low on frames :banghead: and im not being sarcastic either 









i forgot all about this bike i got this summer it was burried under some shit. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

next frame in line for some flake treatment










got 2 more of these to spray. 1 flaked out one plain ol regulra paing


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> next frame in line for some flake treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey bro if you want to trow some silver or green flake aroun the edges to make it look like the trim. Would look sick. Can't wait to see it done. Thanks homie.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> hey bro if you want to trow some silver or green flake aroun the edges to make it look like the trim. Would look sick. Can't wait to see it done. Thanks homie.


hmmmm good idea. i dont member what pearl i added to your frame bro. im gonna go back and look at da pics to see what i used.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


haa shiiit that,s some dammmm sick work right there !!!!! :wow:  :worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got this ready to go going wit a pink blend to do something diffrent.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good bro keep it up cant wait to see some tape on that frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> looking good bro keep it up cant wait to see some tape on that frame


Thank u


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

u guna sell it o waa ?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> u guna sell it o waa ?


EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE FOR DA RIGHT PRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When you going to work on that other frame?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> When you going to work on that other frame?


which one???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> which one???


The one I sent you.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> haa shiiit that,s some dammmm sick work right there !!!!! :wow:  :worship:


thanks homie


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

wish you shipped as you do crazy good sparkle efx


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

luckydice said:


> wish you shipped as you do crazy good sparkle efx


Huh? I do ship. 80% of the bikes I've posted here are all out of state. When I quote prices I always add shipping.


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> Huh? I do ship. 80% of the bikes I've posted here are all out of state. When I quote prices I always add shipping.


my mistake thought i read in another post you only sell local, do you take custom requests for upcoming frames?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

luckydice said:


> my mistake thought i read in another post you only sell local, do you take custom requests for upcoming frames?


no i might have said ive never sold locally. ill send u a pm.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The one I sent you.


nope not til after christmas. i wanted to but i dont know what hes gonna want. so ill just wait for my brother to choose da colors and everything else.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 4 coats of clear next ill wetsand and lay some tape



This right here is fucking cute.
i had a feeling it was gonna be a pink blend but i didn't want to believe it.
:squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> This right here is fucking cute.
> i had a feeling it was gonna be a pink blend but i didn't want to believe it.
> :squint:


It's gonna match ur bra and thong outfit u like to wear for me :boink:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE FOR DA RIGHT PRICE :thumbsup:


was dda price on it homie mite b interested


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> was dda price on it homie mite b interested


What do u want a price on?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

qvo guey :wave: i havent forgot about your feria


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> qvo guey :wave: i havent forgot about your feria


i know dont trip carnal. not to be a dick or nada but we only have 12 days til xmas


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> i know dont trip carnal. not to be a dick or nada but we only have 12 days til xmas


simon i know.im almost done paying off all the bills then get all the gifts and that frame is my sons x-mas gift this year.im paying you before x-mas loko.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> simon i know.im almost done paying off all the bills then get all the gifts and that frame is my sons x-mas gift this year.im paying you before x-mas loko.


ok im gonna finish da patterns this week and then box it up to ship as soon as payment clears. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> ok im gonna finish da patterns this week and then box it up to ship as soon as payment clears. :thumbsup:


simon maybe ill have some feria this week.ill let you know loko and thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> It's gonna match ur bra and thong outfit u like to wear for me :boink:


:naughty: imma drop it low lowww lowwwwwww.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty: imma drop it low lowww lowwwwwww.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


>




:wow:


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Your boobs are nice Elspock84,,,but the other pair was nicer!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mrholland said:


> Your boobs are nice Elspock84,,,but the other pair was nicer!!!:nicoderm:


Time for a change


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

elspock84 said:


>


Can you tell me about this frame, Make Model and Year? I like this look and would like to possibly purchase a frame from you without paint on it. I'm away on business for a couple of months so it would need to be after that.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mrholland said:


> Can you tell me about this frame, Make Model and Year? I like this look and would like to possibly purchase a frame from you without paint on it. I'm away on business for a couple of months so it would need to be after that.


20in 1979 schwinn stingray deluxe. When u are ready u let me know.


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have a 20in 65 Schwinn and would it look like the 79?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mrholland said:


> Do you have a 20in 65 Schwinn and would it look like the 79?


No I don't have a 65 and no it won't look da same. 1965 frames are lil bit smaller than a 79 frame.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks homie. Ill get with you when I return home!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> :fool2:


wassup homie :h5::boink:



mrholland said:


> Thanks homie. Ill get with you when I return home!!


sounds good.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> wassup homie :h5::boink:
> 
> sup foo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nuttin man


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> then today i fixed james red frame and painted the other pieces for his kids pixie :biggrin:
> 
> what scratch :dunno: :dunno:





:fool2: THIS ONE.!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2: THIS ONE.!!!!!


This one que?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> This one que?


color is niceee. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> color is niceee. :naughty:


It's aight


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> It's aight


:squint:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

pink frame bro


elspock84 said:


> What do u want a price on?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> pink frame bro


thats on hold right now. ill let u know by sunday if its sold or not.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

orite bro tnx


elspock84 said:


> thats on hold right now. ill let u know by sunday if its sold or not.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i wanted to try some lacing  still need to candy over it. i just dont know what color yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> so i wanted to try some lacing  still need to candy over it. i just dont know what color yet. :thumbsup:


updates ????

i got the box today thanks for the fast shipping cant wait til t4 opens it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> updates ????
> 
> i got the box today thanks for the fast shipping cant wait til t4 opens it


Next week for uPdates. Hope he likes it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks spock you and schwinn1966 do great work together on helping get this xmas gift done on time for T4


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 411958
> View attachment 411959
> View attachment 411960
> thanks spock you and schwinn1966 do great work together on helping get this xmas gift done on time for T4


You welcome homie! I told u I'd get it to u in plenty of time


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey whers da pic of u and ur xmas present


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> You welcome homie! I told u I'd get it to u in plenty of time


yes you did lol 


elspock84 said:


> Hey whers da pic of u and ur xmas present


ill have to take some pics and thank you for that as well i been cleaning the office so i can hang it along with the posters og the wheel hos from vegas venders lol and the poster of my fave 65 overnight celebrity


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

once again thank you i was very suprised and kinda thought you put it in the package for t4 by accident lol i can see that goast patterns in there that sick bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 412032
> View attachment 412033
> once again thank you i was very suprised and kinda thought you put it in the package for t4 by accident lol i can see that goast patterns in there that sick bro


Hey I figured u deserved it for da bidness


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol am not done lol hahaha mia told me i have to work on her frame tomorow that she wants it done on feb 14th lol hahaha shes nuts lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Hey I figured u deserved it for da bidness


What am I gettin?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What am I gettin?


Some cock :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey spock how many oz's of paint i need to spray up a street frame?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hey spock how many oz's of paint i need to spray up a street frame?


A pint of paint should be more than enough.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok got another badge done tonight


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally finished this up also. da blue was an accident but it ended up being a great thing since the customer (lincolnsal)
didnt want it to look to girly.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> finally finished this up also. da blue was an accident but it ended up being a great thing since the customer (lincolnsal)
> didnt want it to look to girly.


Great job like always, 3 frames on the way to Az. I'll just hang um on my wall since they look pretty


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Great job like always, 3 frames on the way to Az. I'll just hang um on my wall since they look pretty


Thanks glad u liked it !


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> finally finished this up also. da blue was an accident but it ended up being a great thing since the customer (lincolnsal)
> didnt want it to look to girly.




:naughty: looks like the skirt i bought you.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty: looks like the skirt i bought you.


and da panties i got you :fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this should be over quick


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

paddle for da homie .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

started laying tape at work thursday. 
































friday at work i decided try out da water drops 
























got home sprayed some candy orange on da water drops. shit turned brown. 








then i decided to spray some of my sunburst flake blend.
















on da outer edge i laid some lace and sprayed some copper pearl over it. removed it and sprayed some candy rootbeer.
















all da tape removed








what i love about this bitch is that everything came out like a ghost patterns everything gets lost in da sun. fucking love this shit.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking goood bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lincolnsal schwinn badge 









































couple coats of clear.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> lincolnsal schwinn badge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the great work. Looking real nice.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Keep up the great work. Looking real nice.


Gracias carnal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

knocked this out last night. still need to work on my tape work but this will do 
























































3 coats of clear


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DAMN i like that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> DAMN i like that


Thanks


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good loko:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> looking good loko:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey homie how many oz's of flake do i need to add to my paint to spray a semi custom frame? Im going to buy some from lil daddy roth and need to make sure i have enough. lmk.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hey homie how many oz's of flake do i need to add to my paint to spray a semi custom frame? Im going to buy some from lil daddy roth and need to make sure i have enough. lmk.


Lol! why would you do that when you can get your flake from Lil Daddy DETONATER..  Your gonna pay 4oz prices for 2oz's .... Nah I know your messin with spock.lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

DETONATER said:


> Lol! why would you do that when you can get your flake from Lil Daddy DETONATER..  Your gonna pay 4oz prices for 2oz's .... Nah I know your messin with spock.lol


Sparkle efx fo life :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got da helmet done. couldnt figure out what to do. i was so into what i was doing that i never took any pics of da tape or da tape process :banghead:



























3 coats of clear


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.


Looking real nice. Keep it up homie.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Looking real nice. Keep it up homie.


thanks :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed this board, chainguard, and badge. sprayed da bike frame a yr and half ago.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> sprayed this board, chainguard, and badge. sprayed da bike frame a yr and half ago.


Quedo bien chingon. Muchas gracias.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1963 schwinn fairlady. did a charcoal flake blend for this one. :thumbsup:


















2 good coats of flake.

























4 coats of clear.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

elspock84 said:


> 1963 schwinn fairlady. did a charcoal flake blend for this one. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> finally got da helmet done. couldnt figure out what to do. i was so into what i was doing that i never took any pics of da tape or da tape process :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: chinga eres una verga guey:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :naughty: chinga eres una verga guey:thumbsup:


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


:boink: :naughty: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> :boink: :naughty: :boink: :fool2:


:no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so da homie project pat decided to redo da charlie brown blend frame i had done for him a while back. he wanted to be diffrent from anybody else so we went wit a ice green blend. pics and video dont do this bitch no justice!!!


black base of course 



















3 good heavy coats of flake.



















3 coats of clear to bury da flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Also got to work on my paddle 
black base 

















4 heavy coats of flake of my halapedos green flake 

















4 coats of clear. tomorrow ill wetsand it and lay some tape and hopefully pattern in it thursday.


----------



## projectpat1981 (Feb 27, 2011)

La cosa se Mira bien chingon


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

projectpat1981 said:


> La cosa se Mira bien chingon


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

based and cleared it sunday night. 

















layed da tape and got it ready for da all flake patterns. used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold 








































3 heavy coats of clear to bury da flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got my paddle patterned. had to redo it twice since i wasnt happy at all wit da first result. mixed diffrent candies to come up wit da colors. as yaw can tell green is one of my favorite colors lol 











































All done 3 coats of clear next 

























3 coats of clear


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

where did u get those paddles from?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> ok got another badge done tonight




hay is this a candy?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> hay is this a candy?


yes


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> yes


what blue you have that is not a candy?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> *Dahlaila blue base then a good coating of blue jewel flake from the homie detonator :wow: was for sale but was givin to my niece for her birthday
> *[/B][/COLOR]


this one?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> this one?


No candy on this. this is just a blue base with blue jewel flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i have a few diffrent blues. ill take pics of what i got and post them up tonight.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> ok thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got these done!! didnt make them in time for superbowl but they done. still gonna wetsand and reclear then :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tried diffrent things with this one see what i can come up wit. finally tried some gold leafing. 


























still need wetsand and reclear tonight.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

este vato:wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> tried diffrent things with this one see what i can come up wit. finally tried some gold leafing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

like the last tray its !!!bad ass!!! good color and patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


love that top color! what blue is that homie?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> tried diffrent things with this one see what i can come up wit. finally tried some gold leafing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn foo that shit is lookin good! u been gettin down on the patterns bro. is that a piece of wood or what is that?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> este vato:wow:


I KNOW HUH! 


CaliLifeStyle said:


> Respect. :thumbsup:


thanks lil homie 


thomas67442 said:


> like the last tray its !!!bad ass!!! good color and patterns :thumbsup:


thanks homie. lets hope my moms dont scratch it. she talking bout she needs something to protect it from scratches.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> love that top color! what blue is that homie?


its a bmw blue color. its da blue i used for my caddy. it has no metalics in it so i used it to add 2.5lbs of flake lol. 



el peyotero said:


> damn foo that shit is lookin good! u been gettin down on the patterns bro. is that a piece of wood or what is that?


its a snack table. made one for me and my jefita. the orange one is mine. da badass one i made for her. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so ive been slacking wit da pics of a stroller im doing for one of my homies in salinas. 
we went wit a mint green blend flake over black. this was last week thursday.

















almost a lb of flake to fully cover everything. 








3 coats of flake and 3 coats of clear. 

























































now for this week i laid out da patterns i wanted da seat to be da focal point so i did a lil more detail to it. added some candy green accents to a few pieces to sorta tie everything together. 

i ended up changing da center of da board when i was almost done sprayin pics in order










first coat of organic green. 
































































so last min i decided to add some finger printing.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of clear.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks bad ass carnal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Looks bad ass carnal


thanks sweet cheeks


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear.


very nice homie. big props. love it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> very nice homie. big props. love it.


Thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been a while since i posted a pic of my baby for yaw to see so here she is when i was working on my green paddle 2 weeks ago


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

She gonna smack the shit out of u haha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> She gonna smack the shit out of u haha


no shit lmao! she already working on her mean mug face. "gimmie my bottle *****"


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

guitar ive been working on.


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

!!man!! should have you lay some flakes down on this :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SPOCK. :wave: ALL THE WAY FROM SALINAS CALI.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE SPOCK. :wave: ALL THE WAY FROM SALINAS CALI.


Qvo carnal :h5:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

a qui chingandole. try to make dose green backs.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

quick lil flake job for da homie erick aka est1979

bordeaux flake over black base 










blackbase like always

















3 heavy coats of flake


















4 good coats of clear to bury the flake. i love this fucking color!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

one of my fav topics! always some great work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bike frame for da homie kajumbo.

i went strait silver flake wit this one over a black base of course. 












black base. 

























4 coats of silver flake. 1 coat of ultra mini and 3 coats of micro flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of clear. will be wetsanding this and laying patterns on this next week.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> one of my fav topics! always some great work


thanks homie!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i also started another paddle thats gonna be all chrome flake wit patterns.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> 3 coats of clear. will be wetsanding this and laying patterns on this next week.


Damn bro lookin clean ass f**k thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

when u gonna lay them graffics


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> when u gonna lay them graffics


I'm waiting til tomorrow da paint was still soft tuesday. So I've had it at work drying.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kool bro thanks. I bet it was soft wit all dat snow out there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> Kool bro thanks. I bet it was soft wit all dat snow out there


after i was done spraying it my heater ran out of fuel. so i just let it air dry. well it was too cold this weekend.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kool bro text me that paypalbinfo again I send all the money to ya


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1980 16in midget black base and western blue flake. 165 shipped if yaw intrested 


black base

















4 coats of western blue flake and 3 coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got all da body work done on da homie est1979 frame. now time for da flake. 










black base. 

















mixed up some flake. here u can see da amount of flake i use on most frames


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 heavy coats of flake later. 


















4 coats of clear to bury da flake so i can comeback and wetsand and lay some patterns.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> 3 heavy coats of flake later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work homie. good job. love the color.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been working on this pixie also for da last 3 weeks. i fucked up and only took some pics of this one. this will be patterned also and porbably completely candied. 

3 heavy coats of the flake blend.


























3 heavy coats of clear.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

yea buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> yea buddy:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present. 
my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work! 
























im running out of space where to put all these


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Daaaammnn Spock can't wait for you to do some work de me..I hit you real soon..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Daaaammnn Spock can't wait for you to do some work de me..I hit you real soon..


Gimmie about a month I'm booked for at least a month homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Gimmie about a month I'm booked for at least a month homie


Sounds good I'm almost done with this pixie then Gunna work on another bike I got waiting...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> waited all day and finally got to open my early xmas present.
> my tax money came in just in time!!! thanks for da great service mark! now time to put this shit to work!
> 
> 
> ...


como los pinche z's guey. all u need now is a chingon corido :guns::cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bought a bike frame off da homie schwinn1966 and he cut this badge out and sent it to me as a gift. it says flake master lol. so i sprayed some of the litegreen holoefx flake. this shit looks way better in da sun.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

redid da homie kajumbos frame cause we gonna try out da new colors for his patterns.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> redid da homie kajumbos frame cause we gonna try out da new colors for his patterns.


Damn bro that shit BLINGS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got this finished up tuesday for da homie est1979


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks nice bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

djgooch said:


> Looks nice bro


thanks


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

sweet

dude


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> sweet
> 
> dude


Thank u


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

sweet

dude


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> got this finished up tuesday for da homie est1979


GOD I LOVE THAT FRAME IF ONLY I WAS NOT THAT BROOK NOW !!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

BUT ANYWAYS HERE,S ONE OF YOUR FRAME THAT,S IN CANADA NOW !!!!




















:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> BUT ANYWAYS HERE,S ONE OF YOUR FRAME THAT,S IN CANADA NOW !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 455707
> ...


Badass!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> GOD I LOVE THAT FRAME IF ONLY I WAS NOT THAT BROOK NOW !!


Sooner or later brotha u will have one :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally finished da homie kajumbos frame. added flake patterns.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

f****n blingin


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> f****n blingin


*ucki* :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> finally finished da homie kajumbos frame. added flake patterns.


thats sick bro...been following this thread for awhile...this by far is one of my favorites...keep up the good workz Spock!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> thats sick bro...been following this thread for awhile...this by far is one of my favorites...keep up the good workz Spock!


I take it da blue one is ur fav


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

this thread is garbage . oh yea it said that in the title ... lmao good looking out on the frame bro its firme


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> this thread is garbage . oh yea it said that in the title ... lmao good looking out on the frame bro its firme


Fucker :twak: glad u liked ur frame :h5:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> I take it da blue one is ur fav


i meant the thread is one of my favorite...and yea the blue one and the bordeux one are my favorites...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> i meant the thread is one of my favorite...and yea the blue one and the bordeux one are my favorites...lol:thumbsup:


I wonder y lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

quick flake job for da homie shaggy aka blue94caddy
black base wit da new hot pink flake and a light coating of da holoefx magenta


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the frame


Thanks for da bidness


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally patterned da board today. used some candy and flake for da patterns. 
















































































gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How much is that one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> How much is that one


That's sold carnal  it belongs to peyotero


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats nice i like la corona


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thats nice i like la corona


u got a pm :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> How much is that one


back off homie!!hahaha JK! thought u would like this one tho u know how Julio gets down!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> back off homie!!hahaha JK! thought u would like this one tho u know how Julio gets down!


damn man why you keep using my gument name! im a ****** so u know i gotta have a few warrants lmao. jk thanks for da props homie.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> damn man why you keep using my gument name! im a ****** so u know i gotta have a few warrants lmao. jk thanks for da props homie.


hahahaa! u better lay low homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> hahahaa! u better lay low homie


I guess its illegal to run around buttnaked covered in flake


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No savia q pintavas encuerado lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> No savia q pintavas encuerado lol


it makes me feel free! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> I guess its illegal to run around buttnaked covered in flake


HAHAHAHA. loco!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup:


reclearing this bitch tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> reclearing this bitch tonight :thumbsup:


tight! cant wait til i get it in the mail im sure i will have a home for the extra one u got too, couple members have been asking about them


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> tight! cant wait til i get it in the mail im sure i will have a home for the extra one u got too, couple members have been asking about them


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed da crystal chronic yesterday over some white. the pics cant capture da flake but da video got some of it. this shit pops like crazy in person


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

your flake sucks










waddup spocker


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> your flake sucks
> View attachment 465118
> 
> 
> ...


Waddup nukkka!!!!!! Oh and fuck u lmao


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just got this free


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> just got this free


Lucky fucker. 

I guess there is people out there that like you enought to give you some free shit, besides the bags of dog shit they leave on your porche. A chingarle looks like 200% profit on this one.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Lucky fucker.
> 
> I guess there is people out there that like you enought to give you some free shit, besides the bags of dog shit they leave on your porche. A chingarle looks like 200% profit on this one.


Era de my sisteinlaw but she moved to utah. So her grandpa was like u can have it. :h5: I'll let my sobrinas use it  til I decide to sell it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


>


real good work like alway homie.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da homie shaggy's board done.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> got da homie shaggy's board done.


holy flake! bad ass carnal


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT !!! Badass work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

new bike for my stable lol.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> new bike for my stable lol.


 you keepin this one? if ur sellin it i want first dibs. i been looking for a lil tiger. flake this shit out for me compa


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Your painting looks remedial


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Your painting looks remedial


Do u feel all special cause u learned a new word  . :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

looking good ese


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> looking good ese


Gracias carnal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up with all the paddles?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's up with all the paddles?


i dunno but im making my money  ill post up another 4 im doing now. i got them all in my paint topic in da paint forums.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

black and black holoefx flake base. then all red flake patterns.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ocean spray flake then candy and lacing 

































i added a white boarder to the paddle then shot some crystal white flake over it pops like a mafucka but cant really catch it in da video or picture.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

the next paddles in line to get patterns. i used some micro and jumbo flake on these :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> i dunno but im making my money  ill post up another 4 im doing now. i got them all in my paint topic in da paint forums.


There must be alot of bad boys out there. :inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> There must be alot of bad boys out there. :inout:


Maybe :facepalm:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


:fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> :fool2:


:squint:




























:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

flaked out da homie peyotero's frame last night. canadian blue over black. 












































3 coats of flake


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for the flake master


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> TTT for the flake master


:h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy birthday bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Happy birthday bro


gracias


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

its ur bday ?? happy bd&y himie havw a good one


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Feliz cumple compa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> its ur bday ?? happy bd&y himie havw a good one


yup turn 32 today  thanks homie 



Blue94cady said:


> Feliz cumple compa


gracias carnal 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Happy birthday


thanks brotha


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn happy birthday bro..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

HAPPY BDAY PAISANO


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINCHE TEJANO GUEY! :finger:

happy-one-few-people-birthday-ecard-someecards


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

orale u getn old bro haha just playn


elspock84 said:


> yup turn 32 today  thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> damn happy birthday bro..


Gracias homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> HAPPY BDAY PAISANO


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINCHE TEJANO GUEY! :finger:
> 
> happy-one-few-people-birthday-ecard-someecards


Thanks bish!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday carnal!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> Happy Birthday carnal!


Thanks carnal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

pics and video in da sun


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> pics and video in da sun


That seat is tight


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That seat is tight


thanks brotha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

started this frame thursday night and had it flaked out by sunday at 1am. wouldve been done sooner but neighbors had a party and i couldnt spray till midnight. but i got it done for da lil homie anthony. 
thursday night i started late and called it a night wit half the sheetmetal work being done.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

friday i started earlier and was able to get everything done and spray the some heavy coats of primer. this was all done in 4hrs.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

now for my favorite part lol. plans where to sand and spray this early since i was gonna watch the ufc fights. well plans where changed since my neighbors where having a party and i didnt want da cops called on me. cocksucker has 911 on speed dial. so i waited til midnight to comeback out and flake it. i was done by 1 am. today should lay some quick patterns in green laser flake and reclear it so i can wetsand and buff monday and ship out tuesday mornin. 


















3 heavy coats of yellow laser flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of clear.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so finally after 4 months i got da ok to post pics of my first pattern job on a car. i did all flake patterns. 
started at about 11 am and was done and out by 8pm that night. 

only tape pics i got i forgot to take pics as i went.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

as for flake colors i used a bunch of colors. aztec gold, 18k, sand, marigold, rootbeer, apricot, and yellow gold.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

had to go back a few days later and reflake one pattern cause after seeing the video i noticed there was some blotchy parts.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just finished these motorcyle tank and tins. got this dropped of about 3 weeks ago. had to do some filling and sanding. customer decided to go wit apricot over black. looks way better in person like all flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 coats of primer to even this bitch out  then some black base to start the flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

8oz of apricot later




































3 coats of clear.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> had to go back a few days later and reflake one pattern cause after seeing the video i noticed there was some blotchy parts.


Danmmmmmmm some sick patterns what color is da car


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Danmmmmmmm some sick patterns what color is da car


Black monte ls


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Black monte ls


Orale sick would look sick flat on a bomb


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Pinche Tejano culero. :finger:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

back To The Top.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh yeah time to post pics in here


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

re did the green stroller i painted a while back. i wasnt happy wit it so got da permission to redo it. 
da homie is a huge bob marley fan so i took that and ran with it. when i googled bob marley this pic came up.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Homie god dammm das some crazy ass patterns


elspock84 said:


> re did the green stroller i painted a while back. i wasnt happy wit it so got da permission to redo it.
> da homie is a huge bob marley fan so i took that and ran with it. when i googled bob marley this pic came up.


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

looks sick :thumbsup: by the way whats the cost on doing a stroller pm me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

furby714 said:


> Homie god dammm das some crazy ass patterns


Thanks homie  


thomas67442 said:


> looks sick :thumbsup: by the way whats the cost on doing a stroller pm me


Thanks


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of delilah blue and 3 coats of clear. pics kinda of dark cause one of my lights took a shit :banghead: . gonna be laying all flake patterns on this one


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Weres myne


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i got da homies stroller bedazzled last night. i only took one pic of the taping. got into da grove and forgot all about da pics. the flake colors used where canadian blue, teal, stratosphere and ocean spray. 







.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil tiger for the homie el peyotero's daughter. black base and royal blue flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hi glow red over black base. plus 3 coats of cabernet candy.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass uniques in the casa


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally got to work on my daughters stroller! Been busy wit everyone elses stuff but its her turn now. Since shes may baby she gets a lb of flake on her stroller :biggrin: 









got her tio (louies90) to tear it down  good practice for when he have to do his daughtes next yr .
















now the last fucking owner did a half ass restoration job. used fucking house paint and never even bothered to remove the orginal paint :banghead: took me 3 days, 4 cans of stripper, 1hr sandblastin, and about half a roll of 180 da paper to clean all that shit off. 








4 coats of etching primer


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 coats of lavender base. 


















couple cups of lavender flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 heavy coats of flake


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bad ass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> Bad ass


thanks homie!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK- CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally done wit mijas stroller. now just need to buff and wetsand then time to assemble. 


only pics of the taping process. i forgot to take more pics.


































used flake for 2 patterns then some candy for the other.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

me and my brother starting a lil buisness building lil pedal cars and toys for kids. hes calling it s&l customs. popped his cherry tonight and let him spray some flake for the first time. 

this is one our first toys. radio flyer push car. let him choose the first color. went wit some orange flake wit a touch of aztec gold for that extra pop. 


lil filler and some black base. 


















cheesy mafucka lol 



























4 coats of clear. patterns tomorrow.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Very NICE...!!!_


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

added some white walls for my babies stroller. good way to spend my lunch time at work.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

laid and sprayed the patterns yesterday. they finger printing i ghosted so you can barely see them wit out da light :thumbsup: used candy orange and candy apple red.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been busy building strollers lately  if yaw need one hooked up hit me up here or on facebook. did these 4 in the last month. also doing one for the one and only mr. WARREN WONG. 

my daughters stroller. 





































my nephews.




























da homie mickey from viejitos northern ill chapter. 




























this one i just finished last night.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

streetlow photoshoot


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Spock how you been homie..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Spock how you been homie..


been good homie. finallly got back to work in da garage after a month off. i was spent after 3 months straight of working in da garage after work and on weekends. i sprayed a stroller for da homie warren wong on tuesday. sadly da fucker said no flake lmao. he wanted it og in all red and white. .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

the last thing i sprayed and finished before vegas was my daughters bday present. radio flyer roadster. flaked it out in lavender over black base. some candy patterns and then my brother had it pinstriped by da homie jerry chingas outta chicago. 














































again since this was for my daughter like on her stroller i FLAKED IT OUT. 

2 1/2 jars of flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

4 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some patterns.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mija loved it  






























striped up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> some patterns.


Badass!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup:





socios b.c. prez said:


> Badass!!!



thanks homies


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

warren wongs stroller. 

started tearing it up like 2 months ago. had mija give me a hand. starting her young in da garage.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i seen some of the paint work already on youtube of warrens stroller looking good bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

warren wanted it og in just red and white.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> i seen some of the paint work already on youtube of warrens stroller looking good bro


thanks homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> some patterns.


:fool2:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn lil tiger black base and western blue flake.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

all done with warren wong's stroller 


















































lupita checking da work she started lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> all done with warren wong's stroller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## projectpat1981 (Feb 27, 2011)

Clean shit my dog hit me up about them fenders maybe chain guard


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Flake flake flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got this pixie and seat im doing for da homie david aka childhooddreams


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

new project i started last week. 
























mixed up a few jars of flake to fully cover this frame. 









































candy and patterns next week sometime


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> new project i started last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to hear "Don't Let Up" by Chocolate Milk next time. :squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I want to hear "Don't Let Up" by Chocolate Milk next time. :squint:


And I want u to swallow next time bish! :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> And I want u to swallow next time bish! :naughty:


I know the person that will do that for you. :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I know the person that will do that for you. :naughty:


Yeah u mafucka


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Yeah u mafucka


:nono:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> got this pixie and seat im doing for da homie david aka childhooddreams


Te salio chingona nice bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Te salio chingona nice bro


DANG HOW COME MINE DIDNT COME WITH PATTERNS...LOL...LOOKS VAD ASS...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> DANG HOW COME MINE DIDNT COME WITH PATTERNS...LOL...LOOKS VAD ASS...


Tell him anyways he just watch blues clues all day.. Thanx


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Te salio chingona nice bro


thanks 



oneofakind said:


> DANG HOW COME MINE DIDNT COME WITH PATTERNS...LOL...LOOKS VAD ASS...


ummmmmm i dunno :dunno:



CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Tell him anyways he just watch blues clues all day.. Thanx


if god ever allows you to have kids you will see que they run ur life  my lady dont tell me what to do but my 2ft tall 24lb daughter runs me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gonna have to build me some cruisers for my wheels


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

What's the appeal of Warren Wong rims? I think they're ugly as fuck. No offense, I've never owned a lowrider bike in my life, so maybe I just don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> What's the appeal of Warren Wong rims? *I think they're ugly as fuck. *No offense, I've never owned a lowrider bike in my life, so maybe I just don't get it. :dunno:


I think that statement might get you kicked in the balls. I dont know. :| I guess the thing about them is before his rims your options were 36 spoke rims and 72 spoke rims and thats it. The guy changed things up when it came to spoke rims. He came up with all these different patterns when no one else was doing anything like that.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> What's the appeal of Warren Wong rims? I think they're ugly as fuck. No offense, I've never owned a lowrider bike in my life, so maybe I just don't get it. :dunno:


First of all ur from texas so ur comment is null and void. If ur a true lowrider bike fanatic then u know that warren wong changed da game. Like I've said before owning wongs are like owning a set of og truspokes on og 520's. Its owning a 64 impala.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

elspock84 said:


> First of all ur from texas so ur comment is null and void. *If ur a true lowrider bike fanatic* then u know that warren wong changed da game. Like I've said before owning wongs are like owning a set of og truspokes on og 520's. Its owning a 64 impala.


 I'm not. :nicoderm: 

Was just curious why they were so revered. And now I sort of know, but not really.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think that statement might get you kicked in the balls. I dont know. :| I guess the thing about them is before his rims your options were 36 spoke rims and 72 spoke rims and thats it. The guy changed things up when it came to spoke rims. He came up with all these different patterns when no one else was doing anything like that.


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I'm not. :nicoderm:
> 
> Was just curious why they were so revered. And now I sort of know, but not really.


ok thats y you will never get it  plus ur from texas so ur not that bright to begin wit. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


gonna be needing a lil tiger seat done for mijas lil tiger. gonna start work on it after xmas. so i will be hitting you for some of ur work


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> gonna have to build me some cruisers for my wheels


This are sick, mejor vendemelos for my Cruiser.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> This are sick, mejor vendemelos for my Cruiser.


si como no :loco::twak:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> si como no :loco::twak:


Lol Cant say I didnt try. I like them a lot, too bad you don't want to sell them. And don't believe I can find a set.


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

elspock84 said:


> sprayed it last night. my nephew was excited! did a black base than burried it wit flake!



how are you getting them flakes to not run down the frame? I tryed befor,but I get runs when I shot a lot of flakes like this :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Juiced only said:


> how are you getting them flakes to not run down the frame? I tryed befor,but I get runs when I shot a lot of flakes like this :dunno:


A whole lotta practice! A whole lot of wasted flake also. Takes time and practice. That frame was one of my first fully flaked frames. You can tell by the amount of flake that's on it.


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

elspock84 said:


> A whole lotta practice! A whole lot of wasted flake also. Takes time and practice. That frame was one of my first fully flaked frames. You can tell by the amount of flake that's on it.


Thanks,but it came out bad ass :thumbsup:for your 1st time


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn fair lady


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

seat pan i started monday. flaked it out lastnight and will be laying patterns this weekend. this is for da homie jeff 


had to patch 4 holes and fix one of the mounting holes. 












































did a black base but forgot to take pics of it. royal blue flake 






































4 coats of clear.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> schwinn fair lady


what happened to this one?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> what happened to this one?


this one is in south dakota. customer found me on face book y sassss placed da order of how he wanted it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello there homie. I hadnt seen this topic on top in a while.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Hello there homie. I hadnt seen this topic on top in a while.


Pues ya ves nomas me la paso wit da big boys in da paint topic and honestly I'm a faisboo junky :happysad:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Pues ya ves nomas me la paso wit da big boys in da paint topic and honestly I'm a faisboo junky :happysad:


Hello my name is Madrigal kustoms and im a face book junky. 24/7 I need to change my contact info to face book.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

new addition to the stable.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got a frame on ebay that had a tank on it for cheap. well after seeing that it cost da guy almost 30 to ship it i had a feeling was gonna be a bondo bucket. well it was this muthafucka weighed at least 25lbs lol. 



























































after getting media blasted. this will be flaked out tomorrow.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been busy wit snow but been working also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

now for the fun part :banghead: lol my homie is going wit a serape build so thats how he wanted his dash. 

looks simple but the taping took me a few hrs. making sure i had the right pattern made sure everything matched. 

















used a few different colors alsa grass green, alsa yellow candy, alsa fuschia, hok pink, planet color cobalt blue, alsa turquoise, and hok oriental. 









































4 coats clear. 






































































happy customer delivered this afternoon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> got a frame on ebay that had a tank on it for cheap. well after seeing that it cost da guy almost 30 to ship it i had a feeling was gonna be a bondo bucket. well it was this muthafucka weighed at least 25lbs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so i finally finished this frame did a lime green blend for it  

















3 good coats later  








4 coats of clear now and will be recleared tomorrow night.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

How much for the seed n feed flaked out with patters


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> How much for the seed n feed flaked out with patters


NOT FOR SALE! i use that for spreading salt :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

elspock84 said:


> redrum flake mix over black base


hey bro how for a paint job similar to this?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn badge. did a rootbeer blend over black. patterns are in black, candy copper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

no u didnt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My bad it was a text I sent you like a week ago?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

been a while since i done any bikes but the last 2 weeks ive done 2. sprayed da breast cancer bike and also started my brothers bike. bike frame was done by socios bc prez. i bought the frame almost 2 yrs ago. 

sprayed the frame black base the about 10oz of silver flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

we went wit a serape style paint job.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

elspock84 said:


> we went wit a serape style paint job.


:wow:thats real nice work homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

slapped some parts on from another frame just to make it to da show yesterday. gonna be doing some fenders on it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking really good homie.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

U should paint a jr banana seat in that same sarape pattern bro...looks outstanding


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> :wow:thats real nice work homie





madrigalkustoms said:


> Looking really good homie.


thanks homies.



Est.1979 said:


> U should paint a jr banana seat in that same sarape pattern bro...looks outstanding


maybe . but right now we gonna be doing fenders and cleaning it up some more for the next show.


----------

